# Chappo's Bogan, Brew, Beer And Boobs Day



## chappo1970

*​​**Chappo's Bogan, Brew, Beer and Boobs Day Annual Sheep Shaggers Convention 20th March 2010.
*​


Ok my fellow Brewers I will be hosting the 2nd Annual Sheep Shaggers Convention 2010 so lets me explain the Bogan, Brew, Beer and Boobs Theme 

*BOGAN:* The dress of the day will be come as your favourite "Bogan". Fuffy dice hanging off the brew rigs is manditory. Not Fluffy Dice no entry!!!

*BREW:* If could encourage several of my fellow brewers to bring their rigs along for a mid morning brew day. Last year we had Bradbrews, Sav and my rigs going. It was a great day to see how everyone had little differences in their rig setups and brewing techniques. Also a lot of fellow brewer critiques.

*BEER:* Well if I have to explain it your at the wrong venue.

*BOOBS: *No doubt InCider will have his hanging out everywhere. Failing that I am sure Sully can be coaxed into dropping his out for the boys.

Again this year we will have snags and rolls for lunch and then a BBQ with salad for dinner. Followed by a riverside bon fire and the usual frevolity that happens at a QLD doo.

There is heaps of room to camp for the night so bring your swag or tent.

There is only one rule and one rule only. *If you drink you don't drive!

Attending:

*
Chappo
NickB
J1gSaw
Sully
















*Brewing:* (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.



Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"


----------



## bradsbrew

*Attending:

*
Chappo
NickB
J1gSaw
Sully
Bradsbrew















*Brewing:* (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.



Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)


----------



## j1gsaw

bradsbrew said:


> *Attending:
> 
> *
> Chappo
> NickB
> J1gSaw (should be all going well)
> Sully
> Bradsbrew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brewing:* (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
> Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.
> 
> 
> 
> Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
> Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
> Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)


----------



## stillscottish

Attending:

Chappo
NickB
J1gSaw (should be all going well)
Sully
Bradsbrew
Stillscottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(

Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)


----------



## Lilo

Attending:

Chappo
NickB
J1gSaw (should be all going well)
Sully
Bradsbrew
Stillscottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
Lilo 

Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
Lillo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)


----------



## Kleiny

Im in brissy the weekend of the 20th may try and make an appearance if you are gonna let mexican bogans in


----------



## Maple

Kleiny said:


> Im in brissy the weekend of the 20th may try and make an appearance if you are gonna let mexican bogans in


Hey kleiny, you've lost some weight...and got that full body wax done that you were talking about :lol:


----------



## winkle

Kleiny said:


> Im in brissy the weekend of the 20th may try and make an appearance if you are gonna let mexican bogans in



Unless that was the racetrack, it wasn't in Bendigo.  

I'll see if I'm allowed South of the river twice in one month (hangovers and bagpipes go together laddie - I could bring some Rhum for ya).


----------



## bonj

*Attending:

*
Chappo
NickB
J1gSaw
Sully
Bradsbrew
StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
Lilo
Bonj (firm possible)












*Brewing:* (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.



Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)


----------



## mossyrocks

Attending:

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (firm possible)
9. mossyrocks
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)


----------



## NickB

Attending:

Chappo
NickB
J1gSaw
Sully
Bradsbrew
StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
Lilo
Bonj (firm in the pants)

Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)

I'm definitely in, will also be bringing my dad (Ross) and brother (Pat) along, but sadly not the rig 

cheers!


----------



## clean brewer

Attending:

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (firm possible)
9. mossyrocks
10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)


----------



## winkle

Attending:

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (firm possible)
9. mossyrocks
10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Attending:
> 
> 1. Chappo
> 2. NickB
> 3. J1gSaw
> 4. Sully
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
> 7. Lilo
> 8. Bonj (firm possible)
> 9. mossyrocks
> 10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
> 11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
> 12. TidalPete
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 
> 
> Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
> Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.
> 
> 
> 1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
> 2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
> 3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
> 4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)



T


----------



## Batz

Well you bastards enjoy the day while work and keep the power up for you.




Batz


----------



## chappo1970

Attending:

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (firm possible)
9. mossyrocks
10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe)
17. Ross
18.
19.
20.


Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)





Batz said:


> Well you bastards enjoy the day while work and keep the power up for you.
> 
> View attachment 35505
> 
> 
> Batz



I will at least be thinking of ya batz! I'm starting to get a complex though :unsure: everytime I have a doo you have to work. Hopefully I can catch you at NickB's brew day?


Chap Chap


----------



## Pete2501

Damn you lucky bastards. Enjoy your brew day. :beerbang:


----------



## chappo1970

Just to entice some of you lurkers out of the wood work the brew porn on offer for the day will be:

Ross's MEGA porn Brew-Magic





Chappo's over engineered "Shermanator Mk2" may even be Mk3 by then?





Bradbrews "Anitque Roadshow" :lol: (Sorry brad you can bash me up later)






Lilo's "Mystery" rig






Brew Porn :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## paulwolf350

Sheep Shaggers convention? sounds like my kind of party!
Attending:

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (firm possible)
9. mossyrocks
10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe)
17. Ross
18.
19.
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)


Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)





Wolfy


----------



## chappo1970

Paulwolf (flying in on the day)


F'en WOOT Wolfy!!!!! :icon_chickcheers: Let me know the flight mate I'll pick ya! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gavo

$h!T better get my name down here.


1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (firm possible)
9. mossyrocks
10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe)
17. Ross
18.Gavo
19.
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)


Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
5. Might squeeze in in parts of rig (blue Streak) Electric HLT 

Gavo.


----------



## paulwolf350

Chappo said:


> Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
> 
> 
> F'en WOOT Wolfy!!!!! :icon_chickcheers: Let me know the flight mate I'll pick ya! :icon_cheers:



1125am mate, just booked, I am there.


wolfy


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> Just to entice some of you lurkers out of the wood work the brew porn on offer for the day will be:
> 
> 
> 
> Bradbrews "Anitque Roadshow" :lol: (Sorry brad you can bash me up later)



<_< Even my brewing assistant was ugly.  But at least I dont have an empty case of xxxx goldies in my driveway. I will get you Chap.
Reminder to self; weld rig before brewday.


----------



## chappo1970

paulwolf350 said:


> 1125am mate, just booked, I am there.
> 
> 
> wolfy



:beerbang: You Da man Wolfy!!!


Glad to see Gavo is coming too! 

Boys better make sure you have your drinking shoes with ya!


----------



## chappo1970

bradsbrew said:


> <_< Even my brewing assistant was ugly.  But at least I dont have an empty case of xxxx goldies in my driveway.




I was a plant I tells ya! Chap Chap doesn't drink XXXX Gold! Ya gotta believe me!! :unsure: 

Note to Self: NEED brown paper bag for Brew Bitch. Don't want to turn my guests off their beers now. h34r:


----------



## paulwolf350

Chappo said:


> :beerbang: You Da man Wolfy!!!
> 
> 
> Glad to see Gavo is coming too!
> 
> Boys better make sure you have your drinking shoes with ya!



I will see if i can send a keg back with brad from bundy for tha day chapp

you want my Best Bitter, or my Golden Ale?


wolfy


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> <_< Even my brewing assistant was ugly.  But at least I dont have an empty case of xxxx goldies in my driveway. I will get you Chap.
> Reminder to self; weld rig before brewday.



Wait until you see all the stubbies of VB Raw  .


----------



## chappo1970

paulwolf350 said:


> I will see if i can send a keg back with brad from bundy for tha day chapp
> 
> you want my Best Bitter, or my Golden Ale?
> 
> 
> wolfy




Awwww shit Wolfy! Decisions? Errr well I have your GA and it was the pick last time :icon_drool2: . But I do love an BB. 

errr.... (Chap Chap tosses a coin!)


FOOK!!!! CEILING FAN IDIOT!!!

errrr?

Ummm?

Best Bitter! :icon_cheers: 

I swap ya an empty of the same condition if that helps mate?

Chap Chap


----------



## paulwolf350

Chappo said:


> Awwww shit Wolfy! Decisions? Errr well I have your GA and it was the pick last time :icon_drool2: . But I do love an BB.
> 
> errr.... (Chap Chap tosses a coin!)
> 
> 
> FOOK!!!! CEILING FAN IDIOT!!!
> 
> errrr?
> 
> Ummm?
> 
> Best Bitter! :icon_cheers:
> 
> I swap ya an empty of the same condition if that helps mate?
> 
> Chap Chap



It will probably, be empty anyway, LOL


----------



## chappo1970

paulwolf350 said:


> It will probably, be empty anyway, LOL



Brew tease! <_<


----------



## Gavo

Hey Chap Chap you xxxx drinking bogan I hope you got some bogan brewreig stuff there like milk creates from the back of the 7/11 and some bricks from the nearest construction site, or do I need to send some plans?

Drinking shoes, I only got flash formal stuff like sand-shoes and stuff.

Gavo.


----------



## paulwolf350

Chappo said:


> Brew tease! <_<



I will do a double of the GA on Monday. I will prob do my best bitter after that (don't have the yeast yet) so might have either or both available.

Need to get onto Brad re delivery


Wolfy


----------



## j1gsaw

Hey chappo, been working out what beers i should have ready,
1. Pils done with heaps of hersbrucker..
2. bo pils ...
3. Tripel (maybe, will taste prior, could be too green)
4. Brown ale
5. Saison..

If i bring a few of each that should give you blokes a taste.
Thing is, i dont want to bring 5 milkcrates full to keep me going through the night, so perhaps i will bring a carton of commercial :unsure: Dont want to get flamed though.
Or perhaps there will be enough beer there to keep even my hollow guts entertained...
I will however have a nice 5L demijohn full of bourbon i... errrrrrr found..... yes... that should do.


----------



## NickB

No need for the commercial mate, there should be plenty of kegs coming along (Have you ever been to an AHB gathering? My tip is to bring the smallest glass you own!!!). 

Enough bottles for everyone to have a sample (2 or 3 longnecks at most) would be fine. If not, we can all drink Chappo's XXXX stash h34r:





Cheers


----------



## j1gsaw

NickB said:


> No need for the commercial mate, there should be plenty of kegs coming along. Enough bottles for everyone to have a sample (2 or 3 longnecks at most) would be fine. If not, we can all drink Chappo's XXXX stash h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



ERRRR... i hope its laced with something then :icon_drunk: LOL
I imagine their would be heeeeaps of beers turning up, just wanted to make sure i bought enough to not seem like a scrooge.
I also love the feedback.
I like the small glass idea!! very good point... might bring a duff beer hat.. just to be sure :lol:


----------



## stillscottish

Kleiny said:


> Im in brissy the weekend of the 20th may try and make an appearance if you are gonna let mexican bogans in



I think your little mate has slipped and got stuck somewhere....... :blink:


----------



## NickB

Seriously, best thing I ever did after my first Xmas Case Swap, was switch to a smaller glass!

You'll get lots of feedback on your beers from the masses that will turn up, and try some bloody extraordinary beers from other brewers. Last time I was at Chappos it was Sqyre's amazing Pils.... :icon_drool2: Turned Ross into a right royal lawnmowing drunkard..... Fantastic stuff!




If you're keen to being anything along, check with Uncle Chap Chap if he's requiring food donations 

Cheers


----------



## j1gsaw

NickB said:


> Seriously, best thing I ever did after my first Xmas Case Swap, was switch to a smaller glass!
> 
> You'll get lots of feedback on your beers from the masses that will turn up, and try some bloody extraordinary beers from other brewers. Last time I was at Chappos it was Sqyre's amazing Pils.... :icon_drool2: Turned Ross into a right royal lawnmowing drunkard..... Fantastic stuff!
> 
> View attachment 35507
> 
> 
> If you're keen to being anything along, check with Uncle Chap Chap if he's requiring food donations
> 
> Cheers




I do have a few packs of mince that was taken from a beautiful home grown steer.. would make rissole heaven :icon_drool2:
and HAHAHA, didnt realise that was ross on the mower, bwhahahahahhaha. Funniest pic ever!


----------



## winkle

Where is Sqyre on the list! Sh*t he's practically local (sorta) and he'll win the boobies comp, and he can bring a goat!


----------



## paulwolf350

Hey, the main reason I go to these functions is to win the boobies comp. Mrs Chappo had to lock the kids in the house last time I got in the pool shirtless. 


Wolfy


----------



## geoff_tewierik

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (firm possible)
9. mossyrocks
10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe)
17. Ross
18.Gavo
19. geoff_tewierik
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)


Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
5. Might squeeze in in parts of rig (blue Streak) Electric HLT 

Plenty of time to save for the cab ride home between now and then 

Cheers,

GT


----------



## winkle

geoff_tewierik said:


> 1. Chappo
> 2. NickB
> 3. J1gSaw
> 4. Sully
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
> 7. Lilo
> 8. Bonj (firm possible)
> 9. mossyrocks
> 10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
> 11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
> 12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
> 13. Franko
> 14. Hogan
> 15. Pumpy
> 16. Klieny (Maybe)
> 17. Ross
> 18.Gavo
> 19. geoff_tewierik
> 20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
> 
> 
> Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
> Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.
> 
> 
> 1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
> 2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
> 3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
> 4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
> 5. Might squeeze in in parts of rig (blue Streak) Electric HLT
> 
> Plenty of time to save for the cab ride home between now and then
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> GT



You can stay at my place mate - got a spare bed, you just pay the cab fare. :icon_cheers:


----------



## geoff_tewierik

winkle said:


> You can stay at my place mate - got a spare bed, you just pay the cab fare. :icon_cheers:



Considering I live in Holland Park West, a cab fare to your place from Chappos will break the bank, compared to me just getting home for the cost of a slab of mega brew.

Thanks for the offer though


----------



## Fantoman

Aaawww man.... Wish I lived up north!


----------



## winkle

geoff_tewierik said:


> Considering I live in Holland Park West, a cab fare to your place from Chappos will break the bank, compared to me just getting home for the cost of a slab of mega brew.
> 
> Thanks for the offer though



Damm, should have waited til' your pissed. <_<


----------



## geoff_tewierik

winkle said:


> Damm, should have waited til' your pissed. <_<



Yeah, problem is if I was drunk, I wouldn't be posting, I learnt that rule a long time ago


----------



## chappo1970

geoff_tewierik said:


> Yeah, problem is if I was drunk, I wouldn't be posting, I learnt that rule a long time ago




You post sober??? WTF??? :blink:


----------



## bum

Seconded.


----------



## winkle

geoff_tewierik said:


> Yeah, problem is if I was drunk, I wouldn't be posting, I learnt that rule a long time ago


 As if


----------



## bconnery

bum said:


> Seconded.



Just cause you used fancy terms doesn't mean that wasn't a +1. 
I'm on to you


----------



## altstart

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (firm possible)
9. mossyrocks
10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe)
17. Ross
18.Gavo
19. geoff_tewierik
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
21 Altstart plus keg

Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
5. Might squeeze in in parts of rig (blue Streak) Electric HLT


----------



## warra48

Kleiny said:


>



Must have been cold the day this was taken.....the hats are reversed ???


----------



## reviled

Mate, looks like you guys are gonna have an awesome time!! :super: 

Would love to come over for it but I will be in California drinking Pliny the Eldar on tap :icon_drunk:


----------



## winkle

reviled said:


> Mate, looks like you guys are gonna have an awesome time!! :super:
> 
> Would love to come over for it but I will be in California drinking Pliny the Eldar on tap :icon_drunk:


You'll need supervision doing that, I'll forgo Chap Chaps shebang and look after you at limited expense h34r:


----------



## Mantis

I really hope someone brings a goat :lol:


----------



## winkle

Mantis said:


> I really hope someone brings a goat :lol:


So do I!, otherwise InCider will be trying to hump everybody's leg again.


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> So do I!, otherwise InCider will be trying to hump everybody's leg again.




Won't have to ask me twice.


----------



## browndog

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (firm possible)
9. mossyrocks
10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe)
17. Ross
18.Gavo
19. geoff_tewierik
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
21 Altstart plus keg
22. Browndog - parole pending.

Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
5. Might squeeze in in parts of rig (blue Streak) Electric HLT


Gonna be a big one.

Browndog


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> Won't have to ask me twice.



Those tanning salons will be the death of you mate :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## chappo1970

For those not used to a Qld Sheep Shaggers Convention you will be in for a real treat as InCider has promised to be the sacrifical sheep for a 2nd year running!!!


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Chappo said:


> You post sober??? WTF??? :blink:



No. I just don't post while drunk.

There's a happy medium in between that'll see me post for a long time during a night time net session, the trick is cutting myself off before "drunk" happens.


----------



## chappo1970

geoff_tewierik said:


> No. I just don't post while drunk.
> 
> There's a happy medium in between that'll see me post for a long time during a night time net session, the trick is cutting myself off before "drunk" happens.




Maybe i need to drink with you more often Geoff and you teach me where that point is? I seem to regularly over shoot it :unsure:


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Chappo said:


> Maybe i need to drink with you more often Geoff and you teach me where that point is? I seem to regularly over shoot it :unsure:



Well if today was anything to go by, Sully's your culprit


----------



## Gavo

Chappo said:


> Maybe i need to drink with you more often Geoff and you teach me where that point is? I seem to regularly over shoot it :unsure:



See the trick is Chappo, me ole china, is to find that point and stay there. Works for me most of the time, apart from where I need pouring into my ride home. h34r: Still wasn't all that bad, As I didn't fall into no pool. :lol: 

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## stillscottish

InCider said:


>



Is that Zizzle over your shoulder????


----------



## chappo1970

Gavo said:


> See the trick is Chappo, me ole china, is to find that point and stay there. Works for me most of the time, apart from where I need pouring into my ride home. h34r: Still wasn't all that bad, As I didn't fall into no pool. :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> Gavo.



Me old mate how about you come over to Chappo Manor and show me this so caled point??? h34r: :lol: 

Glad to see the "Chappo Manor" ban has been lifted.

Chap Chap


----------



## winkle

I should have a few bottles of a "jungle wit" for appraisal during this shindig (thanks to 4* for the idea).



> Glad to see the "Chappo Manor" ban has been lifted.



You been naughty again Chap Chap?


----------



## Gavo

Aw did you get in twoble Chap Chap?




Should have eaten that roast.

Gavo


----------



## Sully

Chap Chap is always in the shit - only the depth varies....


----------



## chappo1970

Sully said:


> Chap Chap is always in the shit - only the depth varies....




Which you always seem to have a helping hand with the depth department huh? <_<


----------



## Sully

who??

me?? 

never!!

:unsure:


----------



## chappo1970

Sully said:


> who??
> 
> me??
> 
> never!!
> 
> :unsure:



Yes you! :icon_cheers:


----------



## jayandcath

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (firm possible)
9. mossyrocks
10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe)
17. Ross
18.Gavo
19. geoff_tewierik
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
21 Altstart plus keg
22. Browndog - parole pending.
23. jayandcath - Keg O' something

Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
5. Might squeeze in in parts of rig (blue Streak) Electric HLT
6. jayandcath (LPG Express)

Hey Chappo, is there room for the swag also, because there's some big players coming and I gotta feeling I'm going be fair ordinary.

Jay


----------



## chappo1970

jayandcath said:


> 1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
> 2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
> 3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
> 4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
> 5. Might squeeze in in parts of rig (blue Streak) Electric HLT
> 6. jayandcath (LPG Express)
> 
> Hey Chappo, is there room for the swag also, because there's some big players coming and I gotta feeling I'm going be fair ordinary.
> 
> Jay




Heaps of swag room Jay. I would think you are right especially with Lilo and your good self making an appearance. :icon_cheers: 

Glad to see you and your rig can make it. Awesome stuff!

Chap Chap


----------



## sav

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (firm possible)
9. mossyrocks
10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe)
17. Ross
18.Gavo
19. geoff_tewierik
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
21 Altstart plus keg
22. Browndog - parole pending.
23. jayandcath - Keg O' something
24 Savy I should be wright ( plus keg ).
Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
5. Might squeeze in in parts of rig (blue Streak) Electric HLT
6. jayandcath (LPG Express)
7 Battered sav brewery if I still have my ute,and if theres enough power.


----------



## bradsbrew

sav said:


> 7 Battered sav brewery if I still have my ute,and if theres enough power.



I only need power for my HLT.


----------



## DKS

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (firm possible)
9. mossyrocks
10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe)
17. Ross
18.Gavo
19. geoff_tewierik
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
21 Altstart plus keg
22. Browndog - parole pending.
23. DKS


Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
5. Might squeeze in in parts of rig (blue Streak) Electric HLT


Gonna be a big one.

:icon_cheers: Daz


----------



## chappo1970

bradsbrew said:


> I only need power for my HLT.




Should be fine Brad. 


Hmmm I might have to call an end to the breweries now unless they are 100% gas. I more concerned that we bugger up someones brew for the day rather than anything else. Wonder if we could do a tally of electrical requirements of each rig so I see if I need to crack out the generator?

Chap Chap


----------



## chappo1970

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (firm possible)
9. mossyrocks
10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe)
17. Ross
18.Gavo
19. geoff_tewierik
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
21 Altstart plus keg
22. Browndog - parole pending.
23. jayandcath - Keg O' something
24 Savy I should be wright ( plus keg ).
25. DKS

Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
5. Might squeeze in in parts of rig (blue Streak) Electric HLT
6. jayandcath (LPG Express)
7 Battered sav brewery if I still have my ute,and if theres enough power.


Just fixing the list Daz!

Chap Chap


----------



## Lilo

I need 10A .... and a goat ...


----------



## Lilo

Lilo said:


> I need 10A .... and a goat ...




A Girl Goat preferably


----------



## chappo1970

SAV!!! Woot! I hope you have a fresh clutch this year? Your last clutch was a little loose, yeah?



Lilo said:


> I need 10A .... and a goat ...



Easy I have both!


----------



## Sully

Lilo said:


> A Girl Goat preferably


Since when have you been picky??


----------



## Sully

And what is the food theme for this shindig?

Curry and Pizza already taken...


----------



## Katherine

Sully said:


> And what is the food theme for this shindig?
> 
> Curry and Pizza already taken...



Eating is cheating :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew

Sully said:


> And what is the food theme for this shindig?
> 
> Curry and Pizza already taken...



Goat Cheese??


----------



## winkle

Chappo said:


> 1. Chappo
> 2. NickB
> 3. J1gSaw
> 4. Sully
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
> 7. Lilo
> 8. Bonj (firm possible)
> 9. mossyrocks
> 10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
> 11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
> 12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
> 13. Franko
> 14. Hogan
> 15. Pumpy
> 16. Klieny (Maybe)
> 17. Ross
> 18.Gavo
> 19. geoff_tewierik
> 20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
> 21 Altstart plus keg
> 22. Browndog - parole pending.
> 23. jayandcath - Keg O' something
> 24 Savy I should be wright ( plus keg ).
> 25. DKS
> 
> Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
> Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.
> 
> 
> 1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
> 2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
> 3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
> 4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
> 5. Might squeeze in in parts of rig (blue Streak) Electric HLT
> 6. jayandcath (LPG Express)
> 7 Battered sav brewery if I still have my ute,and if theres enough power.
> 
> 
> Just fixing the list Daz!
> 
> Chap Chap



Is anybody bringing a KVA? Might need a big one :blink:


----------



## paulwolf350

I wouldnt like to be supplying 6 HLTs at my place, the meter box would be on fire!

Thanks Chappo for hosting this, another 2 1/2 day affair I hope!

SWMBO must be over the last shindig by now, yeah


Wolfy


----------



## chappo1970

Sully said:


> And what is the food theme for this shindig?
> 
> Curry and Pizza already taken...



Well the options are open but I guess we better stick away from Smoked, Curried and pizza'ed theme. 

I guess seeing it is a Sheep Shaggers convention we really should have lamb. So I guess a whole lamb on the spit with roast tatters and sour cream greek style. Hmmmmm Greek style food?



bradsbrew said:


> Goat Cheese??



Feta? Why not?



winkle said:


> Is anybody bringing a KVA? Might need a big one :blink:



5KVA?



paulwolf350 said:


> SWMBO must be over the last shindig by now, yeah
> Wolfy



Yeah she is but I am sure she will have to pay my pennance when it's all over and done... <_< 

Any thoughts on food????


Chap Chap


----------



## Gavo

HLT = 10 amp will be running for some time. If we can use a food grade HWS h34r: it will speed up the process. Although the family may have to have cold showers unless you got instantaneous gas. well I know you got gas :lol: . 
Measured up the brewstand today and it wont fit in the trailer on the return trip.

Gavo.


----------



## clean brewer

Marinated Boned Lamb Forequarters done on the BBQ slowly, Roasted Potatoes, Greek Salad, Tzatziki and Lebanese Bread.... With Sauces of course..... Kebab Shop Style................. :icon_drool2: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Sully

clean brewer said:


> Marinated Boned Lamb Forequarters done on the BBQ slowly, Roasted Potatoes, Greek Salad, Tzatziki and Lebanese Bread.... With Sauces of course..... Kebab Shop Style................. :icon_drool2:
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



kebabs yeah... :icon_drool2: 


Good thinking CB.

nothing like a kebab and beer


----------



## winkle

View attachment 35558


*Cheesy Poofs!*


----------



## j1gsaw

I think its always a tricky topic this food idea, especially when you consider a fairly large volume of drun... lightly intoxicated people..  
And as we all know, once you get on the turps, the night tends to get away and before long twisties and dip makes for a fine meal.
The kebab idea is a good one.
Or mexican etc. Cant beat a big greasy jalapeno sour cream ridden burrito!


----------



## chappo1970

Kebabs have my vote. Maybe lamb and chicken on the spit. Tomato, onions and lettuce pre chop chopped. Lebbo bread. Stack of sauces. Everyone makes their own master piece. :icon_drool2:


----------



## bradsbrew

j1gsaw said:


> I think its always a tricky topic this food idea, especially when you consider a fairly large volume of drun... lightly intoxicated people..
> And as we all know, once you get on the turps, the night tends to get away and before long twisties and dip makes for a fine meal.
> The kebab idea is a good one.
> Or mexican etc. Cant beat a big greasy jalapeno sour cream ridden burrito!



Yeah i think we need to keep the food simple or something that has been pre-preped. With a few rigs pumpin out brews and a few kegs pumpin out beer. Mexican sounds good unless of course f2ckin Scruffy rocks up with is anus burning sauce. But if he does I suggest we get Jiggy wit it :huh: . Although last years effort from the Chap Chap Clan did present a great feast for a pissed Brad  . 

These pretzels are makin me thirsty.......................


----------



## Sully

Mexican is good too... 

Gives me and excuse to buy the gear to make homemade corn tortillas... :icon_drool2:


----------



## bonj

Oh hell yes! Tex-Mex is my fave. 

You can buy all the stuff you need from here: http://www.montereyfoods.com.au/

Someone please tell me if there's somewhere cheaper.


----------



## j1gsaw

LOL, nacho's!!! 20 packets of home brand corn chips, home brand nacho sauce, home brand cheese.... all mangled together on a huge plate... haha, who said i was tight..
I know when i get on the soup my hunger fades out... like any good social alco, i cant have food bloating me!
Though i usually like to have a good feed before a big sess.
From memory any party/event i have been too that involves many people and many beers, usually starts with big food plans, and ends up never happening.
Or if it does eventuate, shitloads of tucker is left over as hardly any people eat as their too sloshed.


----------



## paulwolf350

I would be conning Clean Brewer into doing a super barby, all the food ideas can be done on the barby

I agree that something simple would be the best


Paul


----------



## Sully

Bonj said:


> Oh hell yes! Tex-Mex is my fave.
> 
> You can buy all the stuff you need from here: http://www.montereyfoods.com.au/
> 
> Someone please tell me if there's somewhere cheaper.



Thats the only place I found in Aus.


----------



## bradsbrew

paulwolf350 said:


> I agree that something simple would be the best cook
> 
> Paul


Ok then Chap is the cook.


----------



## j1gsaw

bradsbrew said:


> Ok then Chap is the cook.




HAHAHAHAHH :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

Well I can't see why I couldn't make a massive pot of nacho/taco meat sauce. Spread out all the condiments, salads etc and people can choose if they want barrito's, taco's, nacho's or all three.


----------



## j1gsaw

Chappo said:


> Well I can't see why I couldn't make a massive pot of nacho/taco meat sauce. Spread out all the condiments, salads etc and people can choose if they want barrito's, taco's, nacho's or all three.




awesome chap chap! sounds like a winner... we can share a taco mate, I'll meet you in the middle, more tongue the better hahaha


----------



## paulwolf350

paulwolf350 said:


> I agree that something simple would be the best cook
> 
> Paul





bradsbrew said:


> Ok then Chap is the cook.




Fcuk, I thought i was pised for a minute, first beer for 8 days tonite


Chapps man sounds fantastic, but you going to workin for days to put it together, if you do , I am in I love Mex



Paul


----------



## Batz

No reason not to go curries guys, they are always a good easy option.

Yardy and I will do our best to keep the power pumping to your breweries.


Batz


----------



## yardy

Batz said:


> No reason not to go curries guys, they are always a good easy option.
> 
> Yardy and I will do our best to keep the power pumping to your breweries.
> 
> 
> Batz



it's a dirty job mate but some bugger has to do it..

speakin of which, got the call up today so can't make yours i'm afraid, you'll have to come to Bundy :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers
Dave


----------



## jayandcath

Chappo said:


> Well I can't see why I couldn't make a massive pot of nacho/taco meat sauce. Spread out all the condiments, salads etc and people can choose if they want barrito's, taco's, nacho's or all three.




Noice call Chap Chap!!! Getting hungry thinkin about it.


----------



## Gavo

Chappo said:


> Well I can't see why I couldn't make a massive pot of nacho/taco meat sauce. Spread out all the condiments, salads etc and people can choose if they want barrito's, taco's, nacho's or all three.



That certainly sounds like the go to me. :icon_drool2: 

Gavo


----------



## chappo1970

Well the people have spoken *Mexiciano* it is!

If I can? Could I ask a few of you to band together as a "Food Commitee" and put the food together, as in quantites of food etc. I am happy to run around and get it, cook it and prepare it. Just if say Sully and two others can put what and how much of what I need to buy to cater for all the bodies. And say we cap it at $25 per head?

Thoughts?


Chap Chap


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> Well the people have spoken *Mexiciano* it is!
> 
> If I can? Could I ask a few of you to band together as a "Food Commitee" and put the food together, as in quantites of food etc. I am happy to run around and get it, cook it and prepare it. Just if say Sully and two others can put what and how much of what I need to buy to cater for all the bodies. And say we cap it at $25 per head?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Chap Chap



Mate happy to help out with the food with 20 odd people showing up I would think 25 smackos should cover the tacos, a breaky and some sphincter soother paper.

Brad


----------



## Katherine

$25 worth of cheese!


----------



## gregs

Katie said:


> $25 worth of cheese!



You make me laugh


----------



## bradsbrew

Katie said:


> $25 worth of cheese!



Last time I was at Chappos the cheese was free?


----------



## paulwolf350

bradsbrew said:


> Last time I was at Chappos the cheese was free?


 
Every time I have been to Chappos he has paid for it one way or another


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> Mate happy to help out with the food with 20 odd people showing up I would think 25 smackos should cover the tacos, a breaky and *some sphincter soother paper*.
> 
> Brad



'Allo Vera?

Money up front would be a good idea - like Sqyres Xmas Swap, its rather annoying chasing people on the day (for everyone).


----------



## sqyre

Chappo said:


> Well the people have spoken *Mexiciano* it is!
> 
> And say we cap it at $25 per head?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Chap Chap



Holy Crap!!! :blink: $500 worth of taco's!!!!!! I might come along just to see that.. :lol: 


Put me down as possible maybe.. My calendar is hard to schedule at the moment.. :unsure: 

Sqyre...


----------



## chappo1970

Woot Bruce! Crossing fingers you can make it mate.

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (firm possible)
9. mossyrocks
10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe)
17. Ross
18.Gavo
19. geoff_tewierik
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
21 Altstart plus keg
22. Browndog - parole pending.
23. jayandcath - Keg O' something
24 Savy I should be wright ( plus keg ).
25. DKS
26. Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre

Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
5. Might squeeze in in parts of rig (blue Streak) Electric HLT
6. jayandcath (LPG Express)
7 Battered sav brewery if I still have my ute,and if theres enough power.



Chap Chap


----------



## sqyre

I could possibly bring my Smoker along if anyone wants to do woodfired pizzas and or Bake thier Burritos...  

Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Sully

sqyre said:


> Holy Crap!!! $500 worth of taco's!!!!!! I might come along just to see that..
> 
> 
> Put me down as possible maybe.. My calendar is hard to schedule at the moment..
> 
> Sqyre...






sqyre said:


> I could possibly bring my Smoker along if anyone wants to do woodfired pizzas and or Bake thier Burritos...
> 
> Sqyre..






:super: :super: :super:


----------



## Ross

sqyre said:


> I could possibly bring my Smoker along if anyone wants to do woodfired pizzas
> 
> Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:




Please do Brucie :super: , I won't be eating any of that damn Mexican offal :icon_vomit: 


cheers Ross


----------



## chappo1970

Hell yeah Bruce!!!! Awesome! Let me know if you can pull it off as i will need to collect some wood.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## Phoney

It's time's like this I wish I lived in QLD....




The other times I wish I lived in QLD is usually every winter.


----------



## Lilo

phoneyhuh said:


> It's time's like this I wish I lived in QLD....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other times I wish I lived in QLD is usually every winter.




I wish I lived QLD every day........ Wait ... I do.. Wooohooo.


----------



## Katherine

Oyster Nachos
Makes one dozen.

12 tortilla chips (try for ones with a little thicker texture so they don't fall apart)
12 oysters, shucked
Cornmeal
Vegetable oil for frying
1/3 cup mayonaise
1/2 tablespoon sauce from a can of chipotles in adobo sauce (or more to taste) (You might be able to substitute chipotle Tabasco sauce if you need to.)
1 cup fresh pico de gallo

Mix mayonnaise and chipotle sauce together.

In a deep fryer or frying pan, heat the oil to 375 degrees. Meanwhile, drain the oysters and dredge in cornmeal.

Fry in batches until golden brown, about two minutes. Drain on paper towel lined plate and season with salt.

To asssemble nachos, spoon a teaspoon of the chipotle mayonnaise onto a tortilla chip. Top with a fried oyster. Spoon a tablespoonful of pico de gallo on top. Repeat until you have a dozen prepared.


----------



## sqyre

Chappo said:


> Hell yeah Bruce!!!! Awesome! Let me know if you can pull it off as i will need to collect some wood.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chap Chap



I should be right to bring it... Mrs Sqyre doesn't believe we have anything booked for that day...
Pizzas are cheap and easy... use the lebanese bread as a pizza base and they are done in about 15 minutes. Costs under $20 to make 6 pizzas.
The Smoker can do 6 at a time... 

Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


----------



## gregs

Katie said:


> Oyster Nachos
> Makes one dozen.
> 
> 12 tortilla chips (try for ones with a little thicker texture so they don't fall apart)
> 12 oysters, shucked
> Cornmeal
> Vegetable oil for frying
> 1/3 cup mayonaise
> 1/2 tablespoon sauce from a can of chipotles in adobo sauce (or more to taste) (You might be able to substitute chipotle Tabasco sauce if you need to.)
> 1 cup fresh pico de gallo
> 
> Mix mayonnaise and chipotle sauce together.
> 
> In a deep fryer or frying pan, heat the oil to 375 degrees. Meanwhile, drain the oysters and dredge in cornmeal.
> 
> Fry in batches until golden brown, about two minutes. Drain on paper towel lined plate and season with salt.
> 
> To asssemble nachos, spoon a teaspoon of the chipotle mayonnaise onto a tortilla chip. Top with a fried oyster. Spoon a tablespoonful of pico de gallo on top. Repeat until you have a dozen prepared.



Kate, you anywhere near by? Cause that sounds amazing. :icon_drool2:


----------



## j1gsaw

OOOOOH, i cant do oysters... they make me barf...
What about camembert deep fried olives...
get them big green olives, poke the red stuffing out, and use a toothpick to stuff them with camembert/brie cheese, then dunk in egg wash, breadcrumbs, and deep fry for 40 seconds. Outstanding with a glass of dolcetto.


----------



## Sully

Katie said:


> Oyster Nachos
> Makes one dozen.
> 
> 12 tortilla chips (try for ones with a little thicker texture so they don't fall apart)
> 12 oysters, shucked
> Cornmeal
> Vegetable oil for frying
> 1/3 cup mayonaise
> 1/2 tablespoon sauce from a can of chipotles in adobo sauce (or more to taste) (You might be able to substitute chipotle Tabasco sauce if you need to.)
> 1 cup fresh pico de gallo
> 
> Mix mayonnaise and chipotle sauce together.
> 
> In a deep fryer or frying pan, heat the oil to 375 degrees. Meanwhile, drain the oysters and dredge in cornmeal.
> 
> Fry in batches until golden brown, about two minutes. Drain on paper towel lined plate and season with salt.
> 
> To asssemble nachos, spoon a teaspoon of the chipotle mayonnaise onto a tortilla chip. Top with a fried oyster. Spoon a tablespoonful of pico de gallo on top. Repeat until you have a dozen prepared.






j1gsaw said:


> OOOOOH, i cant do oysters... they make me barf...
> What about camembert deep fried olives...
> get them big green olives, poke the red stuffing out, and use a toothpick to stuff them with camembert/brie cheese, then dunk in egg wash, breadcrumbs, and deep fry for 40 seconds. Outstanding with a glass of dolcetto.






:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## TidalPete

j1gsaw said:


> OOOOOH, i cant do oysters... they make me barf...



Nor can anyone with a decent digestive system. :icon_vomit: 

Splitter splatter bloody matter
Greasy slimy rot
Have them on your barbeque
Have them piping hot

You might think it's oysters?
But it's snot.

T


----------



## bradsbrew

TidalPete said:


> Nor can anyone with a decent digestive system. :icon_vomit:
> 
> Splitter splatter bloody matter
> Greasy slimy rot
> Have them on your barbeque
> Have them piping hot
> 
> You might think it's oysters?
> But it's snot.
> 
> T




I am sure I seen you at the Blue Oyster Pete.


----------



## Sully

bradsbrew said:


> I am sure I seen you at the Blue Oyster Pete.



What were you doing there to know he was there Brad?? Just dropped in to use the "Lavatory"??


----------



## Gavo

TidalPete said:


> Nor can anyone with a decent digestive system. :icon_vomit:
> 
> Splitter splatter bloody matter
> Greasy slimy rot
> Have them on your barbeque
> Have them piping hot
> 
> You might think it's oysters?
> But it's snot.
> 
> T



Have to agree 100% Pete. :icon_vomit: 

+1

Gavo.


----------



## bradsbrew

Sully said:


> What were you doing there to know he was there Brad?? Just dropped in to use the "Lavatory"??




Actually Chappo needed some straws.............some guy called fletcher or felcher or something..........


----------



## chappo1970

bradsbrew said:


> Actually Chappo needed some straws.............



Yeah blow up your hot date!


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> Yeah blow up your hot date!



Always thought that they would have come with a penis. well there you go you learn something everyday.


----------



## j1gsaw

bradsbrew said:


> Always thought that they would have come with a penis. well there you go you learn something everyday.




Id be dissapointed if i bought that one and got it in the sack...


----------



## yardy

j1gsaw said:


> Id be dissapointed if i bought that one and got it in the sack...




it doesn't appear to have a sack either..


----------



## sav

I can bring my keg spit if ya want its good for about 4to5kg :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970

sav said:


> I can bring my keg spit if ya want its good for about 4to5kg :icon_cheers:




:beerbang: Done deal


----------



## sqyre

You could do a 25kg Spit pig for about $250...  
Sqyre..


----------



## Lilo

sqyre said:


> You could do a 25kg Spit pig for about $250...
> Sqyre..




There are some who may do a 25Kg Lamb for Free......


----------



## chappo1970

Lilo said:


> There are some who may do a 25Kg Lamb for Free......



Or goat?


----------



## chappo1970

Just a reminder to those attending that you need to dress in your best Bogan gear. No bogan gear no entry!





Although I don't think this is gunna be a tough one for most  . Me included!

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## Katherine

whos providing the boobs?


----------



## mckenry

Katie said:


> whos providing the boobs?



I think a few have their own  :lol:


----------



## Lilo

Chappo said:


> Just a reminder to those attending that you need to dress in your best Bogan gear. No bogan gear no entry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I don't think this is gunna be a tough one for most  . Me included!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chap Chap




Already cultivating a Mullet and Fluffy dice for the BrewRig


----------



## BjornJ

Barls, are you reading this?
Sounds like something we should have for the ISB March meeting/caseswap?

 

I was in QLD a couple of weeks ago. Appearantly the wettest weekend in Townsville this year. No wonder the tickets were cheap!


Bjorn


----------



## browndog

Katie said:


> whos providing the boobs?



Some of those guys have great boobs, way bigger than my missus...


----------



## winkle

I can't wait for the pool emptying competition, straight after the wet t-shirt finals  .


----------



## chappo1970

Ok the strippers are booked!!!






I'm not sure about this but Sully highly recommends them??? <_<


----------



## chappo1970

Just kidding but I might have to erect a pole down on the river?


----------



## Pete2501

Chappo said:


> Just a reminder to those attending that you need to dress in your best Bogan gear. No bogan gear no entry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I don't think this is gunna be a tough one for most  . Me included!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chap Chap



HAHA that's friggin gold. I want to have a bogan party now  

One thing that my mate just pointed out is;

1. The beer isn't open
2. Nothing is ripped.


----------



## Sully

Chappo said:


> Ok the strippers are booked!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about this but Sully highly recommends them??? <_<









Dude I told you not to put a pic up of your Cabaret Act.

That gold cozzie you're wearing Chap Chap makes you look like you have a front bum...


----------



## Sully

Pete2501 said:


> HAHA that's friggin gold. I want to have a bogan party now
> 
> One thing that my mate just pointed out is;
> 
> 1. The beer isn't open
> 2. Nothing is ripped.



3. Its not XXXX or VB
4. No durries shoved up his sleeve


----------



## chappo1970

Pete2501 said:


> HAHA that's friggin gold. I want to have a bogan party now
> 
> One thing that my mate just pointed out is;
> 
> 1. The beer isn't open
> 2. Nothing is ripped.



Yes your mate has an eye for detail of the bogan kind.

He is obviously a poof! As the the top of the beer should be broken off for starters and the flanny is way to new and has no diff grease marks BUT the Jimmy Beam t-shirt is faded so 1 out of 3.


----------



## tazman1967

Pete2501 said:


> HAHA that's friggin gold. I want to have a bogan party now
> 
> One thing that my mate just pointed out is;
> 
> 1. The beer isn't open
> 2. Nothing is ripped.



5. He has a TED in his hand...must have a job. Proper Bogans drink VB.


----------



## Katherine

A fascinating beast. The majority of the species are hideously repugnant and unintelligent, and yet they manage to breed in ever-increasing numbers and populate an area known as the outer west. It is quite common to find five or six offspring in each family group, often with a different father for each new baby.
Their habitat consists of a weatherboard or brick-veneer dwelling and is characterised by an early-model Holden or Ford in the driveway surrounded by a group of males discussing why the carby is stuffed and the results of last night's footy (a primitive gladiator-like spectator sport enjoyed by most bogans).
The female of the species, while smaller in stature, is far more loud and aggressive than the male. While the males tend to be very friendly and congregate with other males, the females spend most of their time in supermarkets and shopping malls, using a shrill high-pitched call to discipline their children and contact other females.
Males and females rarely interact socially except during breeding season, which is otherwise known as Friday night. During this time, females are allowed to enter the male-dominated area known as "the pub" and display their impressive coloured plumage to a prospective mate.
Herein lies an intersting phenomenon. Males will often fight over a particularly attractive female and she will mate with only one male, while some less attractive females have been known to have several partners simultaneously. 

Lets get this straight, Bogans are Australia wide they are in every nook and cranny, and we love them because we can take the piss. Sure the women bogan has 6 kids to 6 different fathers, loves her alcohol and ciggies, has a different fashion sense, swears like a trooper, and is a general embarassment at the supermarket but at least we can look on and have bit of a laugh. As for the bloke well he loves his VB, ciggies/dope, flannie, mullet, beanie, holden or ford top, holden or ford car, has an excellent grasp on the english vocabluary, and has possible missing teeth, but who is going to look at him sideways when he's at the pub or he wants that car spot you want?
They are a national treasure and we should be proud, for our taxes pay for their everything.


----------



## Pete2501

Katie said:


> , but who is going to look at him sideways when he's at the pub or he wants that car spot you want?
> They are a national treasure and we should be proud, for our taxes pay for their everything.



I lived in Gosnells aka the WA bronx for a bit. I love my bogans. My mate that pointed out the errors with the picture is my certified bogan ambassador to gosnells since moving to the Bull Creek.


----------



## chappo1970

Here ya go! A true bogan!


----------



## Katherine

Pete2501 said:


> I lived in Gosnells aka the WA bronx for a bit. I love my bogans. My mate that pointed out the errors with the picture is my certified bogan ambassador to gosnells since moving to the Bull Creek.




Gossie! Lovely place that! 

Ive just bought in Pamelia (Kwinana) now the supermarkets are entertaining! The local pub is full of flannies in the middle of Summer!


----------



## Pete2501

Chappo said:


> Here ya go! A true bogan!



A+ Bogan. 

I love the dog on the flat bed tray. 



Katie said:


> Gossie! Lovely place that!
> 
> Ive just bought in Pamelia (Kwinana) now the supermarkets are entertaining! The local pub is full of flannies in the middle of Summer!




Yeah there's like 4 suburbs down there I'd had a look at getting a big house to fit a big shed. I'd love a big shed :wub:


----------



## Katherine

Pete2501 said:


> A+ Bogan.
> 
> I love the dog on the flat bed tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah there's like 4 suburbs down there I'd had a look at getting a big house to fit a big shed. I'd love a big shed :wub:



Kwinana is so under rated. We have the motorplex (How bogan is that)... No really look into it, its so quite down there. And so green and leafy. I got a beautiful house for under $300K 700sqm! And its only 6 minutes to the beach! And only 10 minutes from Rockingham... Now how bogan is Rockingham!


----------



## thanme

Haha. I live in Gosnells now, and I had a bogan themed party for my birthday last year. I reckon if we'd gone to the local, we wouldn't have looked dressed up at all.


----------



## Pete2501

Katie said:


> Kwinana is so under rated. We have the motorplex (How bogan is that)... No really look into it, its so quite down there. And so green and leafy. I got a beautiful house for under $300K 700sqm! And its only 6 minutes to the beach! And only 10 minutes from Rockingham... Now how bogan is Rockingham!



Rockingham/Mandurah is the bogan sanctuary :lol: 

On a trip to Pemberton to watch the AFL grand final we made a pit stop at HJs and cops popped up out of now where to get a bunch of kids on bikes. There was like 2 cars then 4 towards the end. We were drinking on the way down (except driver) so it seemed funny at the time. 

@NME you're just a classy bloke that's all.


----------



## Katherine

Ive never worn my pj's to the shops!


----------



## yardy

Katie said:


> Ive never worn my pj's to the shops!




you've lived a sheltered life.


----------



## Pete2501

yardy said:


> you've lived a sheltered life.



I convinced my mum to let me wear my PJ's to kindergarten once. They were black with white skeleton bones. I felt hell boss that day.


----------



## yardy

Pete2501 said:


> I convinced my mum to let me wear my PJ's to kindergarten once. They were black with white skeleton bones. I felt hell boss that day.




:lol:


----------



## bum

Look at you bogans talking shit about bogans like you aren't bogans.


----------



## yardy

bum said:


> Look at you bogans talking shit about bogans like you aren't bogans.




shit, goin out tonight and can't find me desert boots..


----------



## bonj

bum said:


> Look at you bogans talking shit about bogans like you aren't bogans.


But we never said we weren't... Have you seen my location?
<-------------


----------



## Pete2501

You make being a bogan sound like a bad thing. :huh:


----------



## The Scientist

Bonj said:


> But we never said we weren't... Have you seen my location?
> <-------------



Yeah, That's why mine says 'Brassall' hey Bonj. Cuz I'm high society :lol:


----------



## bonj

The Scientist said:


> Yeah, That's why mine says 'Brassall' hey Bonj. Cuz I'm high society :lol:


:lol: Have you seen Ipswich High School? That's in Brassall isn't it?


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> :lol: Have you seen Ipswich High School? That's in Brassall isn't it?



Two words to sum up bogan: Landsborough.


----------



## bradsbrew

InCider said:


> Two words to sum up bogan: Landsborough.




Ever been to Toowoomba ?? h34r:


----------



## paulwolf350

I am pretty sure you will find Bogans everywhere.......


I wouldnt compliment the losers where I live with Bogan status, although I do have a holden ute pulled apart in my yard


----------



## bonj

paulwolf350 said:


> I am pretty sure you will find Bogans everywhere.......
> 
> 
> I wouldnt compliment the losers where I live with Bogan status, although I do have a holden ute pulled apart in my yard



I've got an unregistered Laser parked in my front yard... And it's not even mine!


----------



## paulwolf350

Bonj said:


> I've got an unregistered Laser parked in my front yard... And it's not even mine!



And Chappo has a rotting away boat................maybe he picked the right crowd after all


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> I've got an unregistered Laser parked in my front yard... And it's not even mine!



K-series?.... you win Bonj!


----------



## bonj

InCider said:


> K-series?.... you win Bonj!


KE, I think.


----------



## jayandcath

InCider said:


> Two words to sum up bogan: Landsborough.



Incider, I think you will agree that there a few in Gympie after our last trip (AKA the Statsy at Aldi, Priceless)

Jay


----------



## jyo

Katie said:


> A fascinating beast. The majority of the species are hideously repugnant and unintelligent, and yet they manage to breed in ever-increasing numbers and populate an area known as the outer west. It is quite common to find five or six offspring in each family group, often with a different father for each new baby.
> Their habitat consists of a weatherboard or brick-veneer dwelling and is characterised by an early-model Holden or Ford in the driveway surrounded by a group of males discussing why the carby is stuffed and the results of last night's footy (a primitive gladiator-like spectator sport enjoyed by most bogans).
> The female of the species, while smaller in stature, is far more loud and aggressive than the male. While the males tend to be very friendly and congregate with other males, the females spend most of their time in supermarkets and shopping malls, using a shrill high-pitched call to discipline their children and contact other females.
> Males and females rarely interact socially except during breeding season, which is otherwise known as Friday night. During this time, females are allowed to enter the male-dominated area known as "the pub" and display their impressive coloured plumage to a prospective mate.
> Herein lies an intersting phenomenon. Males will often fight over a particularly attractive female and she will mate with only one male, while some less attractive females have been known to have several partners simultaneously.
> 
> Lets get this straight, Bogans are Australia wide they are in every nook and cranny, and we love them because we can take the piss. Sure the women bogan has 6 kids to 6 different fathers, loves her alcohol and ciggies, has a different fashion sense, swears like a trooper, and is a general embarassment at the supermarket but at least we can look on and have bit of a laugh. As for the bloke well he loves his VB, ciggies/dope, flannie, mullet, beanie, holden or ford top, holden or ford car, has an excellent grasp on the english vocabluary, and has possible missing teeth, but who is going to look at him sideways when he's at the pub or he wants that car spot you want?
> They are a national treasure and we should be proud, for our taxes pay for their everything.



Chappo, I wish I was closer, I would shine up my adidas romes and slip into my faded stretch -your-balls-are in-your-mouth- black denim jeans. There may be a pack of winnies up my arm too.

Katie- I would love to put this definition up on wiki....it is gold.

As a 30 plus W.A. boy who grew up in bogan central of Byford and Armadale, I can really feel the love. Fark, if i could grow a respectable head of hair these days, I would be manicuring my mullet and buying a ticket to Queensland.


----------



## Pete2501

Hahaha gold.


----------



## bonj

Bonj said:


> I've got an unregistered Laser parked in my front yard... And it's not even mine!


To be fair, it's my brother in law's and the registration only just lapsed. He's buying another car, so it will be sold soon hopefully.


----------



## chappo1970

Bonj said:


> To be fair, it's my brother in law's and the registration only just lapsed. He's buying another car, so it will be sold soon hopefully.




Hey if you need a hand rolling it on it's roof to remove the diff and gearbox I have some spare time ATM! :lol: I am an expert!







Chap Chap


----------



## Gavo

Ha Ha. me thinks I could be a sorta bogan too, I used to live in Woodda, AKA Woodridge, then went upper class to Kingston. Now I'm way out west and... wouldn't you know it, I got an old uteback trailer in the front yoar with one wheel off up on a stand with, get this, green grass growing up around it. 
Damn my last flannie wore out a while ago and I only got T shirts with holes in them. <_< 

Gavo.


----------



## Sully

My wife threw all my flannies out <_< 

If I dig deep deep in the old clothes box I may find my old Torana & Commodore shirts, but they won't fit me now


----------



## Kleiny

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (firm possible)
9. mossyrocks
10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe) the token mexican (if i can stop visiting relies)
17. Ross
18.Gavo
19. geoff_tewierik
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
21 Altstart plus keg
22. Browndog - parole pending.
23. jayandcath - Keg O' something
24 Savy I should be wright ( plus keg ).
25. DKS
26. Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre


Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
5. Might squeeze in in parts of rig (blue Streak) Electric HLT
6. jayandcath (LPG Express)
7 Battered sav brewery if I still have my ute,and if theres enough power.


----------



## poppa joe

DONT FORGET......THE 7TH IS....

" CLEAN UP AUSTRALIA DAY"


----------



## NickB

Suitably off topic PJ! You'll do well in this QLD thread.... h34r:


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Sully said:


> My wife threw all my flannies out <_<



My wife's been warned, she tosses out my one flanny shirt and she gets divorced. It's old school. It was my grandfathers, wore it while working in his saw mill, and has been handed down from him to my mum to me, and if we ever get around to having kids they'll get it as well.

Combined with a worn out old Jim Beam t-shirt and some thongs I reckon I'll be set for the day


----------



## seravitae

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (firm possible)
9. mossyrocks
10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe) the token mexican (if i can stop visiting relies)
17. Ross
18.Gavo
19. geoff_tewierik
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
21 Altstart plus keg
22. Browndog - parole pending.
23. jayandcath - Keg O' something
24 Savy I should be wright ( plus keg ).
25. DKS
26. Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre
27. Sera (+8 test tube packs for sale (20x tubes, 20x stoppers and tube rack))

Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
5. Might squeeze in in parts of rig (blue Streak) Electric HLT
6. jayandcath (LPG Express)
7 Battered sav brewery if I still have my ute,and if theres enough power.





-----

shameless (but authorised) self promotion! no, but seriously, if anyone wants them, I'm bringing packs of 20x pyrex test tubes + 20x stoppers + 1x 20-test tube rack for $30. Great way to save on postage costs, otherwise im tossing them on AHB after the day.

will do 10% off for anyone with a mullet. this would be enough for you to get a can of xxxx gold from the LBS.


----------



## Pete2501

I just had my gosnells mate over. It was the bomb. If it wasn't a regular night we would have got wrecked. Why are all the nicest people bogans living in gosnells?
:lol: 

Chap i wish I could make the brew day. It looks like an epic one at the least.


----------



## winkle

Found this historic photo of the Beenleigh Tavern.
View attachment 35759

Nothing much has changed, the boys still take their goats there and try and git 'em drunk.

Edit: Is that Chappo in the background?


----------



## InCider

jayandcath said:


> Incider, I think you will agree that there a few in Gympie after our last trip (AKA the Statsy at Aldi, Priceless)
> 
> Jay



I'd never seen so much race tape outside of the Bathurst 1000 :lol:


----------



## Bribie G




----------



## Gavo

Just taken the blue streak off the list as I don't think I will be organised enough to get brewing in time. Will still be there to supervise though.  

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (firm possible)
9. mossyrocks
10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe) the token mexican (if i can stop visiting relies)
17. Ross
18.Gavo
19. geoff_tewierik
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
21 Altstart plus keg
22. Browndog - parole pending.
23. jayandcath - Keg O' something
24 Savy I should be wright ( plus keg ).
25. DKS
26. Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre
27. Sera (+8 test tube packs for sale (20x tubes, 20x stoppers and tube rack))

Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
5.
6. jayandcath (LPG Express)
7 Battered sav brewery if I still have my ute,and if theres enough power.


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> Found this historic photo of the Beenleigh Tavern.
> View attachment 35759
> 
> Nothing much has changed, the boys still take their goats there and try and git 'em drunk.
> 
> Edit: Is that Chappo in the background?



THAT'S ME GRANDPAPPY!!!! At the Royal on George St, Beenleigh. Ahhhh! the memories...



BribieG said:


> View attachment 35764



Must be them MetroSexual Bogans that blow in from Ipswich! Looks like they wash their hair, iron their flannies and are holdin' hands. Deadset Ippy fags. 
h34r: 


Gavo said:


> Just taken the blue streak off the list as I don't think I will be organised enough to get brewing in time. Will still be there to supervise though.



There will be plenty of Rigs to supervise here Gavo.

Chap Chap


----------



## paulwolf350

Chappo said:


> THAT'S ME GRANDPAPPY!!!! At the Royal on George St, Beenleigh. Ahhhh! the memories...
> 
> 
> 
> Must be them MetroSexual Bogans that blow in from Ipswich! Looks like they wash their hair, iron their flannies and are holdin' hands. Deadset Ippy fags.
> h34r:
> 
> 
> There will be plenty of Rigs to supervise here Gavo.
> 
> Chap Chap




Hey Chapp, what train station did you dump me at last time I were down? Might catch a train from airport to there.

Paul


----------



## chappo1970

paulwolf350 said:


> Hey Chapp, what train station did you dump me at last time I were down? Might catch a train from airport to there.
> 
> Paul




Bogan Bethania! Just carry a knife, gun is preferred. Make sure you call everyone Cuzzy Bro' or Mi Nigga and you should still have your wallet, bags and shoes when you get of the train.


----------



## Tony

I so wish i could come!

Here is my best bogan pic

And no that isnt food dye under my lip. Enough people drink enough rum.... you just hit each other for fun  i still have the scar.

I remember one fella ending up in the bonfire and we stopped bluing and went in the fire after him..... all best mates again to save his arse.

ya gunna have a bonfire and green garbage bins full of booze chap?


----------



## chappo1970

Tony said:


> I so wish i could come!
> 
> Here is my best bogan pic
> 
> And no that isnt food dye under my lip. Enough people drink enough rum.... you just hit each other for fun  i still have the scar.
> 
> I remember one fella ending up in the bonfire and we stopped bluing and went in the fire after him..... all best mates again to save his arse.
> 
> ya gunna have a bonfire and green garbage bins full of booze chap?



:lol: Classic. 

Same thing with me old mates. My wife when I met her would ask about scars on me. I would say "Hahaha that's right that was when Shorty Conlon ran me over with the Ag bike after I crash tackled him (head high of course)". Blue stain on the big toe! That's where Bucko shot with the air rifle because I flinched. *SWMBO "AND THEY ARE YOUR MATES?"* Ahhh memories...
Yes definitely the bon fire but prolly stick to the kegs Tony. Bins full of booze give me a handover :icon_vomit: . 

To bad ya couldn't make it on the sly Tony.

Chap Chap


----------



## Franko

Tony said:


> I so wish i could come!
> 
> Here is my best bogan pic
> 
> And no that isnt food dye under my lip. Enough people drink enough rum.... you just hit each other for fun  i still have the scar.
> 
> I remember one fella ending up in the bonfire and we stopped bluing and went in the fire after him..... all best mates again to save his arse.
> 
> ya gunna have a bonfire and green garbage bins full of booze chap?


 Mate if you can get the days off I'm more than happy to put you in the car with Pumpy ,Hogan and I not a worry in the world

Franko


----------



## Scruffy

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (firm possible)
9. mossyrocks
10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe) the token mexican (if i can stop visiting relies)
17. Ross
18.Gavo
19. geoff_tewierik
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
21 Altstart plus keg
22. Browndog - parole pending.
23. jayandcath - Keg O' something
24 Savy I should be wright ( plus keg ).
25. DKS
26. Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre
27. Sera (+8 test tube packs for sale (20x tubes, 20x stoppers and tube rack))

28. Scruffy - it's only 20 minutes on the bloody train... I may be able to wing it!!!



Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
5.
6. jayandcath (LPG Express)
7 Battered sav brewery if I still have my ute,and if theres enough power.




--Edit-- - diffcutl computer stuffs


----------



## paulwolf350

Chappo said:


> Bogan Bethania! Just carry a knife, gun is preferred. Make sure you call everyone Cuzzy Bro' or Mi Nigga and you should still have your wallet, bags and shoes when you get of the train.




Look at the brain on Wolfy............. 2 seconds of thought process probably could have figured that out. Lol

Mate live at a Bethania..... drops Wolfy at Train station handy to where he lives......... I wonder which one it is?

Ah well things move pretty slow where i live, definitely no new fangled public transport


Wolf


----------



## bonj

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (about time I made this a definite(Nothing for sale. Well maybe InCider.... or Sully))
9. mossyrocks
10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe) the token mexican (if i can stop visiting relies)
17. Ross
18.Gavo
19. geoff_tewierik
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
21 Altstart plus keg
22. Browndog - parole pending.
23. jayandcath - Keg O' something
24 Savy I should be wright ( plus keg ).
25. DKS
26. Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre
27. Sera (+8 test tube packs for sale (20x tubes, 20x stoppers and tube rack))
28. Scruffy - it's only 20 minutes on the bloody train... I may be able to wing it!!!



Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
5.
6. jayandcath (LPG Express)
7 Battered sav brewery if I still have my ute,and if theres enough power.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (about time I made this a definite(Nothing for sale. Well maybe InCider.... or Sully))
9. mossyrocks
10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe) the token mexican (if i can stop visiting relies)
17. Ross
18.Gavo
19. geoff_tewierik
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
21 Altstart plus keg
22. Browndog - parole pending.
23. jayandcath - Keg O' something
24 Savy I should be wright ( plus keg ).
25. DKS
26. Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre
27. Sera (+8 test tube packs for sale (20x tubes, 20x stoppers and tube rack))
28. Scruffy - it's only 20 minutes on the bloody train... I may be able to wing it!!!
29. _wallace_ Can i tag along too?


Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
5.
6. jayandcath (LPG Express)
7 Battered sav brewery if I still have my ute,and if theres enough power.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Do i need 2 bring anything? thats if im allowed to come......


----------



## chappo1970

_WALLACE_ said:


> Do i need 2 bring anything? thats if im allowed to come......




I'm sorry but we don't allow your type!  

That is unless you like beer ALOT. Like drinking beer ALOT. Like talking about beer ALOT. Continually or even anally have to sniff a beer before having a swig. Like to bullshit about beer ALOT. Give absolutely useless advice when someone else is brewing. Oh wait thats me or Brad or Ross or Brownie or Bonj or Wolfy or Gavo or....

Course you are welcome Wallace. Just need to bring errrrr... Beer. One rule of Chappo Manor is that I prefer that people bring their home brew rather than commercials no matter what it is or what it tastes like. I can assure you you'll be in good company regardless.

Oh if you are drinking absolutely no driving please there is train station no more than 1km or you can bring a swag/tent and stay the night. Anyway you are most welcome.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> I'm sorry but we don't allow your type!
> 
> Give absolutely useless advice when someone else is brewing. Oh wait thats me or Brad or Ross or Brownie or Bonj or Wolfy or Gavo or....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chap Chap



Hey I dont give advice whilst I am brewing! Because it's all about me.........me. me f3ckin me


----------



## chappo1970

bradsbrew said:


> Hey I dont give advice whilst I am brewing! Because it's all about me.........me. me f3ckin me



More like stuck sparge h34r:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Chappo said:


> I'm sorry but we don't allow your type!
> 
> That is unless you like beer ALOT. Like drinking beer ALOT. Like talking about beer ALOT. Continually or even anally have to sniff a beer before having a swig. Like to bullshit about beer ALOT. Give absolutely useless advice when someone else is brewing. Oh wait thats me or Brad or Ross or Brownie or Bonj or Wolfy or Gavo or....
> 
> Course you are welcome Wallace. Just need to bring errrrr... Beer. One rule of Chappo Manor is that I prefer that people bring their home brew rather than commercials no matter what it is or what it tastes like. I can assure you you'll be in good company regardless.
> 
> Oh if you are drinking absolutely no driving please there is train station no more than 1km or you can bring a swag/tent and stay the night. Anyway you are most welcome.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chap Chap



So..... If i DREAM about beer..... Im in am i? LOL.

i suppose theres enough room in the backyard for a 3 man tent? Depending on how pissed i get it can be a 5 man tent though.......... (Insert "THAT WAS ONLY A JOKE" here) LOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonj

_WALLACE_ said:


> So..... If i DREAM about beer..... Im in am i? LOL.
> 
> i suppose theres enough room in the backyard for a 3 man tent? Depending on how pissed i get it can be a 5 man tent though.......... (Insert "THAT WAS ONLY A JOKE" here) LOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So how many goats?


----------



## chappo1970

Bonj said:


> So how many goats?



Yeah good point Bonj. You have to bring your own goat Wallace! Mine will be errrr preoccupied B)


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Chappo said:


> Yeah good point Bonj. You have to bring your own goat Wallace! Mine will be errrr preoccupied B)




i'm a bit low on goats, but i have a goat suit! i can supply the velcro gloves aswell if u want........................


----------



## chappo1970

_WALLACE_ said:


> i'm a bit low on goats, but i have a goat suit! i can supply the velcro gloves aswell if u want........................




I thought everyone would have their own velcro gloves?

Bahhhh! How can not a date goat!


----------



## bum

_WALLACE_ said:


> but i have a goat suit!



You're a braver man than I.


----------



## chappo1970

Wallace feel free to come in a costume.

This is what Sully wore to last years doo...







He looks really cool huh?





bum said:


> You're a braver man than I.




+1


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

chappo: do i just PM u for location details???? or have i missed something in the 11-something pages of this thread?


----------



## chappo1970

_WALLACE_ said:


> chappo: do i just PM u for location details???? or have i missed something in the 11-something pages of this thread?



I'll PM everyone with details closer to the date. Now get brewin'!


----------



## Sully

Chappo said:


> Wallace feel free to come in a costume.
> 
> This is what Sully wore to last years doo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks really cool huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1





<_< - cunny funt


----------



## stillscottish

Chappo said:


> One rule of Chappo Manor is that I prefer that people bring their home brew rather than commercials no matter what it is or what it tastes like.
> Chap Chap



Em, XXXX Gold anyone? h34r:


----------



## winkle

stillscottish said:


> Em, XXXX Gold anyone? h34r:



Only if its well aged.


----------



## lczaban

winkle said:


> Only if its well aged.



... in the middle of the backyard for at least 2 weeks... :icon_vomit: Better put a 6-pack of VB Raw out there for the host while you're at it too... 

I won't be making it this year as I will be 1 week out from a bit of masochism at the Mooloolaba tri - the beers WILL taste good come midday on the 28th :icon_drunk: 

Have fun everybody, GG


----------



## clean brewer

Looks like I may be able to make this one Chappo, the moons have aligned and I should be off from work on this date.... Unfortunately I will not have any beer available for the day  ... Looks like there could be plenty there on the day.....

CB :beerbang:


----------



## Gavo

Chappo said:


> Give absolutely useless advice when someone else is brewing. Oh wait thats me or Brad or Ross or Brownie or Bonj or Wolfy or Gavo or....



Now see here... all advice given by me is golden and well worth listening to. Now Chap Chap with all of those taps on your brewrig how you gonna know when to keep them open and shut?

Bugger bring beer... I have a confession to make. I haven't brewed for five weeks, the kegs are empty, the kolsh is just started conditioning after three weeks fermenting, I've only got a case of partial stout from 18 months ago left to drink. Dire straights here.


Gavo.


----------



## NickB

(sch)Porter was kegged during the week and will sit in the keg freezer until the day of the event. It will be the birthday of this beer as it's unveiling was at Chappo's ANZAC day shindig last year!

Cheers and beers!


----------



## bradsbrew

NickB said:


> (sch)Porter was kegged during the week and will sit in the keg freezer until the day of the event. It will be the birthday of this beer as it's unveiling was at Chappo's ANZAC day shindig last year!
> 
> Cheers and beers!


Excellant Nick. I was thinking I would do up the Settlers Old I took last year same recipe different yeast(I have dumped SO4 like an ugly hooker). Looking forward to this shindig, might even have the rig welded up by then.

Cheers Brad


----------



## Sully

NickB said:


> (sch)Porter was kegged during the week and will sit in the keg freezer until the day of the event. It will be the birthday of this beer as it's unveiling was at Chappo's ANZAC day shindig last year!
> 
> Cheers and beers!





Are you sticking around this time Nick?


----------



## muckey

so is chappo supplying the goat this year or has he decided to be a tigha#se and make everyone else spring for the entertainment :lol: 

Wish I could join you fellas but Chappo's a month too early (and no I cant bring a goat - butters has to work)

looking forward to hearing the aftermath of this - chappo manor will never be the same again


----------



## chappo1970

clean brewer said:


> Looks like I may be able to make this one Chappo, the moons have aligned and I should be off from work on this date.... Unfortunately I will not have any beer available for the day ... Looks like there could be plenty there on the day.....
> 
> CB



YOU LITTLE FOOKIN BEAUTY CLEANY :icon_chickcheers: I'll tell Lissa your coming to cook for her especially h34r: 



Gavo said:


> Now see here... all advice given by me is golden and well worth listening to. Now Chap Chap with all of those taps on your brewrig how you gonna know when to keep them open and shut?
> 
> Bugger bring beer... I have a confession to make. I haven't brewed for five weeks, the kegs are empty, the kolsh is just started conditioning after three weeks fermenting, I've only got a case of partial stout from 18 months ago left to drink. Dire straights here.
> 
> 
> Gavo.



WFT Gavo? Haven't brewed in how long? No beer? HTFU! Come on smash an APA down, you have over 4 weeks, which is pleanty of time there mate.



NickB said:


> (sch)Porter was kegged during the week and will sit in the keg freezer until the day of the event. It will be the birthday of this beer as it's unveiling was at Chappo's ANZAC day shindig last year!
> 
> Cheers and beers!



:wub: My favourite beer! I'll be letting you have first dibs on the errr entertainment!



Muckey said:


> so is chappo supplying the goat this year or has he decided to be a tigha#se and make everyone else spring for the entertainment :lol:
> 
> Wish I could join you fellas but Chappo's a month too early (and no I cant bring a goat - butters has to work)
> 
> looking forward to hearing the aftermath of this - chappo manor will never be the same again



Awwwww poop! But does this mean a little Muckey/Chappo bonding time soon?


Chap Chap


----------



## NickB

Yep Sully, myself, my dad and my brother will be seeing this one right through! Not sure how dad and the bro will be feeling the next day however h34r:

Woot, thanks ChapStick, no sloppy seconds for me this year then 

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970

Ooooo funny you should mention that, just got my latest copy of Sheep magazine... I only get it for the articles! h34r:


----------



## Lilo

Chappo said:


> Ooooo funny you should mention that, just got my latest copy of Sheep magazine... I only get it for the articles! h34r:




What will the Goats think


----------



## bum

Lilo said:


> What will the Goats think



Yeah. That's pretty gay, Chap-Chap.


----------



## chappo1970

bum said:


> Yeah. That's pretty gay, Chap-Chap.




Do have to explain this to you again bum? I really need to post you some que card so you don't get confused...


This is Gay






This is a Sheep...






This is a goat!






And this is wrong






Now download them and print them off at work to save yourself the confusion

Chap Chap


----------



## bum

Chappo said:


> print them off at work to save yourself the confusion



The printer in the backhoe or the excavator? You suck at confusion evasion.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

HA! HA! HA! dunno how a day on the piss is going 2 work out with u blokes!


----------



## chappo1970

bum said:


> The printer in the backhoe or the excavator? You suck at confusion evasion.




Geeze doesn't your rig come with a printer and a laptop? You must have a Hyundai or something?


----------



## bum

The Poor Bloke In The Goat Suit said:


> HA! HA! HA! dunno how a day on the piss is going 2 work out with u blokes!



I think I have an idea how it is going to go...


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

bum said:


> I think I have an idea how it is going to go...




The poor bloke in the goat suit???? Damn Beer and the internet! Nothing but chalk n cheese.


----------



## bum

Egg and spoon.


----------



## Gavo

Chappo said:


> WFT Gavo? Haven't brewed in how long? No beer? HTFU! Come on smash an APA down, you have over 4 weeks, which is pleanty of time there mate.



Had a broken foot and have been building a new camper trailer trailer.

I am planning a double batch APA this week. The real Dogwood Ale grain and yeast schedule with a little change in hops, it will be a little rushed so may just finish up in time. Hmmn time to proof some yeast slurry or get a new starter going. 1272 :icon_drool2: .

Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970

Gavo said:


> Had a broken foot and have been building a new camper trailer trailer.
> 
> I am planning a double batch APA this week. The real Dogwood Ale grain and yeast schedule with a little change in hops, it will be a little rushed so may just finish up in time. Hmmn time to proof some yeast slurry or get a new starter going. 1272 :icon_drool2: .
> 
> Gavo.




B) That's more like it!


----------



## NickB

Geez Gavo, you let something as petty as a broken foot stop you from brewing?!?!?!?!???!?!?!?!?! WTF??!????

You will be expelled from the Brewerhood for crimes against hardness if it happens again....

I'm sure Chappo and Sully will show you how to HTFU on the day.... h34r:

Cheers!


----------



## chappo1970

The local council just erected this sign out front?







I just don't get it?


----------



## muckey

Chappo said:


> Awwwww poop! But does this mean a little Muckey/Chappo bonding time soon?



might be on the cards after easter.

am also trying to keep butters on track for a flying visit for the summer swap


----------



## Lilo

Chappo said:


> The local council just erected this sign out front?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't get it?





Not far from this one






Don't get that either


----------



## winkle

Is Ben coming along?
View attachment 35927


Might as well bung one of these out front as well.
View attachment 35930


----------



## chappo1970

I am looking for 2 able bodies to help bring Ross's lenviathian of a brew rig over to my place Friday afternoon before the Brew Day. Please PM me if you are able to help.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## drew9242

Bloody will do if you pay for me flight over there.

Ohh and i'll buy some gear off ross while i'm there.


----------



## chappo1970

Drew9242 said:


> Bloody will do if you pay for me flight over there.
> 
> Ohh and i'll buy some gear off ross while i'm there.



I yell you what Drew. You get yourself here and I'll let you be my mash bitch if your lucky!


----------



## bum

I wouldn't do it, Drew. He's already yelling at you.


----------



## drew9242

No worrys ill be your mash bitch when i get on the chartered flight thats picking me up.


----------



## drew9242

All yelling aside, i would love to come and learn some more about brewing. And tasting some brews. However i live on the other side of the country. It's a bit expensive to get there. Ohh well maybe when i'm rich and have me own plane, i'll come round for a bogan big one.

Have a smashing good day without me.


----------



## chappo1970

Drew9242 said:


> No worrys ill be your mash bitch when i get on the chartered flight thats picking me up.




Looks like you'll be thumbing it, my pilot tells me the rotors on the Bell need polishing that weekend.


----------



## drew9242

Spewing would have been a epic weekend. Travelling on the chopper and then doing a few brews. ohh well.


----------



## winkle

Chappo said:


> Looks like you'll be thumbing it, my pilot tells me the rotors on the Bell need polishing that weekend.



Go'arn Chappo, it'd be worth a airfare to see someone wearing ya leather tutu and fishnet stockings :huh: .


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> Go'arn Chappo, it'd be worth a airfare to see someone wearing ya leather tutu and fishnet stockings :huh: .




Gadnammit Winkle!!! :angry: Don't tell everyone the secret Chap Chap "Mash Bitch" uniform. 

Now they'll all want to be my mash bitch.


----------



## chappo1970

Well now the cats out of the bag!


----------



## Gavo

Hey Chappo I seem to remember a brew comp challenge and wearing your missus undies, you haven't forgotten have you?

Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970

Gavo said:


> Hey Chappo I seem to remember a brew comp challenge and wearing your missus undies, you haven't forgotten have you?
> 
> Gavo.




Errr... yes I do <_<


----------



## Katherine

Chappo said:


> Gadnammit Winkle!!! :angry: Don't tell everyone the secret Chap Chap "Mash Bitch" uniform.
> 
> Now they'll all want to be my mash bitch.



Has anybody noticed her feet are to big for her shoes?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Chappo said:


> I am looking for 2 able bodies to help bring Ross's lenviathian of a brew rig over to my place Friday afternoon before the Brew Day. Please PM me if you are able to help.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo



PM me some and location details and i should be able able to.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Katie said:


> Has anybody noticed her feet are to big for her shoes?




Always good to get a woman's perspective on things. Good get KT.



Spent a week trying to work out how I could get to this show - thought I'd worked it out. Just the minor matter of a special case swap in NSW that weekend .. one that you Mr Chap Chap have entered! So, my fine little friend, do you accept my apology for failing to attend in return for your apology for failing to send a dozen bottles of imperial stout?

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Gavo

Chappo said:


> Errr... yes I do <_<



Well now, that could be a sight to see... and probably very bogan at that.

Gavo


----------



## Gavo

Katie said:


> Has anybody noticed her feet are to big for her shoes?



Yes, but we were not looking at her shoes.

Gavo.


----------



## seravitae

wait..there was shoes in that pic?? <_<


----------



## chappo1970

_WALLACE_ said:


> PM me some and location details and i should be able able to.



Done Wallace. Thanks mate for the helping hand. :icon_cheers: 



Fatgodzilla said:


> Always good to get a woman's perspective on things. Good get KT.
> 
> 
> 
> Spent a week trying to work out how I could get to this show - thought I'd worked it out. Just the minor matter of a special case swap in NSW that weekend .. one that you Mr Chap Chap have entered! So, my fine little friend, do you accept my apology for failing to attend in return for your apology for failing to send a dozen bottles of imperial stout?
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Awwww Ian would help if you picked up a new business account in QLD? I have a venture that only a boozy accountant with a brewers slant could understand? you know I have your interest now? Would love to twist your arm over a few.

Oh shit! Errrr? Okay I can do this no problems Fatz. Imp Stout eh? 

I am still in just need to hold back on the critique for a month or six :unsure: . Will need time to mature is all. Never back down I say. Still owe GrantW his winnings as well from the foot tipping. I better get me finger out and pay up!

Chap Chap


----------



## Paul H

Chappo said:


> I have a venture that only a boozy accountant with a brewers slant could understand?
> Chap Chap



Hey I resemble that remark :huh: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## stillscottish

These guys are setting the bar pretty high.


----------



## InCider

Who doesn't love a round of kidding?


----------



## NickB

Pathetic people, really pathetic. A mere *three weeks out* from this event, and we haven't even cracked 500 posts. I'm very much contemplating pulling out of the event in disgust, but feel that Chappo would be crying in the corner in the foetal position AGAIN if he were not able to drink his precious (sch)Porter.

OK, OK, I'll come along, but there better be 72 virgin goats waiting for me.... h34r:






Cheers!


----------



## Kleiny

NickB said:


> OK, OK, I'll come along, but there better be 72 virgin goats waiting for me.... h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Only if your prepared to strap something to your chest and give your life.


----------



## Batz

NickB said:


> OK, OK, I'll come along, but there better be 72 virgin goats waiting for me.... h34r:
> 
> Cheers!




Hell I remember when you didn't care if they were virgins, or females, or goats :blink: Chooks were up there on your list once.....still glad your a little picky there days, so are we here Kin Kin dudes.  

Batz


----------



## winkle

Nick,
I believe Gavo is loading a double deck livestock transport for delivery to Chap Chaps.
Naturally coming from Miles they will all be in pristine & in a unabused state when they arrive. No goat worrying around them parts (sheep are a different matter and practicable kin anyways).


----------



## Gavo

Crikey Winkle... talk about put me in it. We keep our goats, and sheep for that matter, here in pure condition cause we prefer to eat them, unlike you folk.

:icon_offtopic: Now way of topic... Brewed a double of the Dogwood Pale APA with a slightly different hop schedule yesterday and pitched yeast this morning in both fermenters, smelling great already. Chappo ole buddy have ya got room for an extra keg in your system? I can bottle some but will be rushing bottle conditioning to be ready in time.

Now back OT, I'm with you NickB, bloody slack posting record here, even Chappo's been quite.

Gavo.


----------



## paulwolf350

Gavo said:


> .........posting record here, even Chappo's been quite.



"Quite" what Gavo, i dont think Chaspo has been "quite" anything, especially where closets are involved.


On anbother note, to confirm a rumour I will definitely be there, Can I say the same for the other Qld hardcore? Clean Brewer, Henno, BeerBuoy, anyone

My beer should already be onsite? Brad? any left? 

Paul


----------



## chappo1970

Gavo said:


> Chappo ole buddy have ya got room for an extra keg in your system? I can bottle some but will be rushing bottle conditioning to be ready in time.
> 
> Now back OT, I'm with you NickB, bloody slack posting record here, even Chappo's been quite.
> 
> Gavo.




Shouldn't be a problem Gavo and thanks to Lilo and JayandCath we should have ample room for at least 10 kegs in their huge beer esky!!! I will have the fermenting fridge clear as well so that's another 6 kegs worth plus the keg fridge itself which I am sloooowly replenishing.

So room for at least 16 kegs in total fella's

Cheers

Chap Chap

:icon_offtopic: BTW I have been a broken man since returning from a "Boys Weekend" on Straddie with Troopadour, Lilo and JayAndCath. Lets just say 30 blokes devoured 30 kegs in 2 days. And I would estimate the above mentioned Ammego's did most of the damage IIRC?


----------



## TidalPete

I'm self sufficient except for gas Chappo. Are there any gas lines I can tap into?

T


----------



## NickB

Must... Resist... Gas... Jokes... h34r:


----------



## Lilo

Chappo said:


> Shouldn't be a problem Gavo and thanks to Lilo and JayandCath we should have ample room for at least 10 kegs in their huge beer esky!!! I will have the fermenting fridge clear as well so that's another 6 kegs worth plus the keg fridge itself which I am sloooowly replenishing.
> 
> So room for at least 16 kegs in total fella's
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chap Chap
> 
> :icon_offtopic: BTW I have been a broken man since returning from a "Boys Weekend" on Straddie with Troopadour, Lilo and JayAndCath. Lets just say 30 blokes devoured 30 kegs in 2 days. And I would estimate the above mentioned Ammego's did most of the damage IIRC?






I remember .. Sand Tsunami and falling over .... thats it.... 
Esky and 4*Miracle box taps on their way. Might drag it all down on the Fri just beofre.

Lilo


----------



## chappo1970

Lilo said:


> I remember .. Sand Tsunami and falling over .... thats it....
> Esky and 4*Miracle box taps on their way. Might drag it all down on the Fri just beofre.
> 
> Lilo




Thanks Lilo! You Da Man!

Funny I only remember everyone making a fuss about some big salami that was going to hit the coast?? At the time I was thinking how much damage could one salami make?










Agree with NickB here let not mention TP's gases again. But yes Pete gas will be provided for old mate.


----------



## DKS

Chappo said:


> Thanks Lilo! You Da Man!
> 
> Funny I only remember everyone making a fuss about some big salami that was going to hit the coast?? At the time I was thinking how much damage could one salami make?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot...
> Cant wait for bogan day I'm laughing already just thinking about it.
> Daz


----------



## winkle

Maybe we should assign somebody to prevent Chap Chap from making a complete %$^#&** of himself and getting in the shit again.
Hmmm, Willie Mason might be free if he can't get a first grade slot :blink:


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> Maybe we should assign somebody to prevent Chap Chap from making a complete %$^#&** of himself and getting in the shit again.
> Hmmm, Willie Mason might be free if he can't get a first grade slot :blink:



Brendan Fevola is a local now?? Can we get an invite out to him as Bogan of Bogans


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> Maybe we should assign somebody to prevent Chap Chap from making a complete %$^#&** of himself and getting in the shit again.
> Hmmm, Willie Mason might be free if he can't get a first grade slot :blink:




:lol: Like I need help?

:huh:


----------



## Lilo

winkle said:


> Maybe we should assign somebody to prevent Chap Chap from making a complete %$^#&** of himself and getting in the shit again.
> Hmmm, Willie Mason might be free if he can't get a first grade slot :blink:




By prevent I assume you mean encourage?????


----------



## bum

winkle said:


> Maybe we should assign somebody to prevent Chap Chap from making a complete %$^#&** of himself and getting in the shit again.



They would need to be assigned as I can't really see anyone putting their hand up for that particular job.


----------



## Sully

winkle said:


> Maybe we should assign somebody to prevent Chap Chap from making a complete %$^#&** of himself and getting in the shit again.
> Hmmm, Willie Mason might be free if he can't get a first grade slot :blink:


nothing can stop him - the force is strong in this one - not even Mason will stave off the inevitable...





Lilo said:


> By prevent I assume you mean encourage?????



Like he really needs encouragement...


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

bradsbrew said:


> Brendan Fevola is a local now?? Can we get an invite out to him as Bogan of Bogans




Well....... He is VICTORIAN after all (just a bit of south aussie still coming out of me.....  )


----------



## lczaban

bradsbrew said:


> Brendan Fevola is a local now?? Can we get an invite out to him as Bogan of Bogans






_WALLACE_ said:


> Well....... He is VICTORIAN after all (just a bit of south aussie still coming out of me.....  )



Not only s the big Fev a Victorian WALLACE, he is also from Narre Warren - home of the Melb Eastern Suburbs Bogan (I was going to say SE Melb, but then I realised I would be offending all Frankstonites hehehe!). The big NW is also home of Corey Worthington. If anyone fails to remember, this guy personifies the Gen Y bogan gene. The force runs strong in this one... h34r:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

GravityGuru said:


> The big NW is also home of Corey Worthington. If anyone fails to remember, this guy personifies the Gen Y bogan gene. The force runs strong in this one... h34r:




awwww! come on! i thought his 15mins of fame were dead and buried! (especially after he was reemed up the arse by the ACA chick!) Now you just dug him back up! 

EDIT: Just seeing his face wants me to punch a hole in the wall............. "Take a *deeeeep* breath _wallace_ , calm down, have a nother beer.... Everything will be *OK* in the morning...... DAMN COREY! wheres the youtube clip of him getting the shit kicked out of him? I'll be back in a mo............ LOL


----------



## ///

As one to miss out on CBBBBD 2010, can we start planning for CBBBBD 2011?


----------



## chappo1970

/// said:


> As one to miss out on CBBBBD 2010, can we start planning for CBBBBD 2011?



Can't see why not?

Think we might have strippers bikini waitresses next year for shits and giggles?


----------



## bum

Can you get ones without rock hard, fake boobies?


----------



## bum

'Spose they cost extra.


----------



## chappo1970

bum said:


> Can you get ones without rock hard, fake boobies?




Fake or real? I'll take em anyway they are served, yeah?


----------



## bum

I like 'em to move when she does.

But then I've already been accused of being too picky here today...


----------



## sav

Hey chap ,got a new car for the trip chap 02 hilux duel cab td ,good clutch no getting stuck down the back a ya big clutch reck- a. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## chappo1970

sav said:


> Hey chap ,got a new car for the trip chap 02 hilux duel cab td ,good clutch no getting stuck down the back a ya big clutch reck- a. :icon_chickcheers:



Awesome Sav!!!!

Ok I vow not to tear up my *own* lawn with your car this year.

(Notice I said nuthin about the neighbours lawn  )

Maybe we can stump pullin comp?


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> Awesome Sav!!!!
> 
> 
> Maybe we can stump pullin comp?




Thats Inciders role.


----------



## chappo1970

I was thinking of getting InCider his own jumping castle to play in. Thought he might like it?


----------



## j1gsaw

Chappo said:


> I was thinking of getting InCider his own jumping castle to play in. Thought he might like it?



Hahahahha :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

Hmmmm?

Maybe a set of these for the rest of us lads?






I'll take Jen Hawkins on the left...


----------



## InCider

bradsbrew said:


> Thats Inciders role.



Or hole! :lol: 

Ironic that I've had to pull the pin on KinKinFest... some of you guys have pulled the pin looking at the underwear cataldog!


----------



## bradsbrew

paulwolf350 said:


> My beer should already be onsite? Brad? any left?
> 
> Paul




Mate you will be happy to know I am looking after your keg. it is currently sitting downstairs...............
















































Full of Starsan after a boiling water rinse out.


----------



## Gavo

Hello... anyone here? Turns light on, still finds no one... No posts since thursday, what the hell is going on?

Hey ChapChap I might be dropping that keg off on the Friday arvo so you better have some room ready. I will need a gas connection. Let me know If I need to bring a splitter and a gas disconnect.


Gavo.


----------



## paulwolf350

bradsbrew said:


> Mate you will be happy to know I am looking after your keg. it is currently sitting downstairs...............
> 
> 
> 
> Full of Starsan after a boiling water rinse out.





Excellent!!!!

It was probably too good for the Beer hogs anyway


Paul


----------



## chappo1970

Gavo said:


> Hello... anyone here? Turns light on, still finds no one... No posts since thursday, what the hell is going on?
> 
> Hey ChapChap I might be dropping that keg off on the Friday arvo so you better have some room ready. I will need a gas connection. Let me know If I need to bring a splitter and a gas disconnect.
> 
> 
> Gavo.



TURN THE LIGHTS OUT WHEN YOU LEAVE!!! We are environmentally friendly here at Chappo Manor  

She'll be fine mate have plenty of gas and outlets.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## gregs

Chappo said:


> Hmmmm?
> 
> Maybe a set of these for the rest of us lads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take Jen Hawkins on the left...



I'll take the rest of them.


----------



## chappo1970

gregs said:


> I'll take the rest of them.




:lol: That's just plain gready gregs.

(BTW nice meeting you and AndrewQld (and the Lady Folk) on Friday night mate over a beer. Looking forward to doing that again soon :icon_cheers: )


----------



## gregs

Chappo said:


> :lol: That's just plain gready gregs.
> 
> (BTW nice meeting you and AndrewQld (and the Lady Folk) on Friday night mate over a beer. Looking forward to doing that again soon :icon_cheers: )




Yes Chappo it was great to meet you and put a face to the name. It wasnt as ugly as I thought.  

Cheers. Hope its not too long between beers.

Gregs.


----------



## AndrewQLD

gregs said:


> Yes Chappo it was great to meet you and put a face to the name. It wasn't as ugly as I thought.
> 
> Cheers. Hope it's not too long between beers.
> 
> Gregs.



Really Gregs? You must have had your beer goggles on :lol: .

Yep, great to finally meet you Chap Chap and I to am looking forward to another beer with you.

Andrew


----------



## Sully

gregs said:


> Yes Chappo it was great to meet you and put a face to the name. It wasn't as ugly as I thought.






You must have been wearing your beer goggles by that time... h34r:


----------



## gregs

Sully said:


> You must have been wearing your beer goggles by that time... h34r:




I think I was wearing beer goggles because you looked alright too Sully. Nice to have met you, will have to catch up soon.  

Gregs.


----------



## TidalPete

Anyone going to Chappo's who would like to swap a sample their Wyeast 1318 London Ale 3 for another yeast on the day? 
If interested please PM me.

T


----------



## stillscottish

Too sensible!!!


----------



## chappo1970

Ok Guys time to finalise the arrangements. I'll PM everyone with Address, details, contact number and bank details etc for the day. Would appreciate if we could all pay up front so that the shopping burden is so much on me and it's nice and smooth.

Food wise what's on offer you ask? Well I have decided to combine all the food requirements into a simple package deal. $25 per head regardless if you are there for all the meals. It just seemed a lot easier on me to do it the way. So that will cover:

Lunch on Saturday: Simple Sausage Sizzle in a bun with caramelised onions.

Dinner on Saturday: Mexicana Feast with all the trimmings. Taco's, Enchilada's, Beritto's with salads, sauces and choice of chicken and or beef. Pizza's and Chicken wings with different herbs and spices via the most excellent work of Sqyre and his puffing billy smoker/cooker. (Bruce I have firewood at the ready so need to stress this time!)

Breakfast/Recovery on Sunday: Big Big BIG Breakfast with eggs, sausages, bacon and hash browns plus Left Overs form the night before. Plenty of grease to mop the alcohol and make a weary brewer all better again. 

So if this meets with everyone's approval then I'll start organising it.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## NickB

Sounds tops Chapstick


----------



## j1gsaw

sounds great chaps...


----------



## brettprevans

wish i was coming up to brissy when this was going on  

sounds like a great day fellas


----------



## mxd

citymorgue2 said:


> wish i was coming up to brissy when this was going on
> 
> sounds like a great day fellas



ditto, don't forget guys photo's and if any of you are geeks you could place some camera's around the place and stream the "brew" to the world.

have a great day.


----------



## chappo1970

mxd said:


> ditto, don't forget guys photo's and if any of you are geeks you could place some camera's around the place and stream the "brew" to the world.
> 
> have a great day.



Bloody good idea mxd! Not everyday you'll have 6 brew rigs puffing away in the one location.

Any IT professionals want to get involve and advise a tech tard, ME B) , how to go about this?


----------



## scoundrel

anychance i can still add myself to the list unclechapchap?


----------



## brettprevans

broadcast the shenanigans :super:


----------



## chappo1970

scoundrelrogue said:


> anychance i can still add myself to the list unclechapchap?




Hell yeah Luke!!! Goes without saying mate. We all know your a champion campaigner on these events.


----------



## scoundrel

cheers mate anything i can bring? there might be a lime cider ready by then as well.


----------



## chappo1970

scoundrelrogue said:


> cheers mate anything i can bring? there might be a lime cider ready by then as well.




Yourself and Beer/Alcohol and a good sense of humour.


----------



## chappo1970

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (about time I made this a definite(Nothing for sale. Well maybe InCider.... or Sully))
9. mossyrocks
10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe) the token mexican (if i can stop visiting relies)
17. Ross
18.Gavo
19. geoff_tewierik
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
21 Altstart plus keg
22. Browndog - parole pending.
23. jayandcath - Keg O' something
24 Savy I should be wright ( plus keg ).
25. DKS
26. Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre
27. Sera (+8 test tube packs for sale (20x tubes, 20x stoppers and tube rack))
28. Scruffy - it's only 20 minutes on the bloody train... I may be able to wing it!!!
29. _wallace_ Can i tag along too?
30. *scoundrelrogue - some sort a cidery thing with lots of chilli*

Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
5. jayandcath (LPG Express)
6. Battered sav brewery if I still have my ute,and if theres enough power.


Ok can I count this as possible starters for the piss up Brew Day? Any more lurkers out there want to join in on the fun? Say so now or forever hold your peace!

So we have 30 strong and able brewers and 6 rigs for the day. Great stuff!

Chap Chap


----------



## bradsbrew

Hmmm can we put Ross's brew rig right down the other end of the brewery, I may feel embarresed and inadequate if its next to mine  ...............................................Good thing I have a big penis


----------



## chappo1970

bradsbrew said:


> Hmmm can we put Ross's brew rig right down the other end of the brewery, I may feel embarresed and inadequate if its next to mine  ...............................................Good thing I have a big penis




Well we don't call you "Tripod" for nuthin'... :lol: 

But I know how you feel. I have secretly repainting and buffing up "Sherman" h34r:


----------



## AndrewQLD

Chappo said:


> Well we don't call you "Tripod" for nuthin'... :lol:
> 
> But I know how you feel. I have secretly repainting and buffing up "Sherman" h34r:



Is that what you call your penis now? 

Andrew


----------



## chappo1970

AndrewQLD said:


> Is that what you call your penis now?
> 
> Andrew




More like the little engine that could! :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew

Have we got a list of beers to be brewed on the day. I am still trying to decide what to brew, I was thinking I could brew up the chrissy in July brew once I decide on a recipe.

Brad


----------



## Lilo

Gonna be a blast, hope my gear does not get a last minute dose of LimpRig when it sees all the other bling. Might feed it up on Viagra and give a big pep talk just before... Yes thats the answer..
I reserve the spot at the other end of the lineup form Ross's Glossy Shiny High tech Sabco.

Gonna brew something nice and straightforward methinks, lnot to much to focus on, maybe just a nice Bright/Golden Ale to replenish stocks after Chappo and a few other nameless faces depleted my stocks.

Webcam sounds like a good idea, surely one of us has the techo nouse to get it working...


----------



## bradsbrew

Lilo said:


> Gonna be a blast, hope my gear does not get a last minute dose of LimpRig when it sees all the other bling. Might feed it up on Viagra and give a big pep talk just before... Yes thats the answer..
> I reserve the spot at the other end of the lineup form Ross's Glossy Shiny High tech Sabco.
> 
> Gonna brew something nice and straightforward methinks, lnot to much to focus on, maybe just a nice Bright/Golden Ale to replenish stocks after Chappo and a few other nameless faces depleted my stocks.
> 
> Webcam sounds like a good idea, surely one of us has the techo nouse to get it working...


Mate set up next to mine and you'll feel like John Holmes :huh: . I vote for Bonj to be in control of all things video picture computer thingy.

Cheers


----------



## DKS

bradsbrew said:


> Hmmm can we put Ross's brew rig right down the other end of the brewery, I may feel embarresed and inadequate if its next to mine  ...............................................Good thing I have a big penis



That's only because of the funhouse mirror on your bedroom ceiling Brad. :lol: 
I still want to see your rig in action big boy! :beerbang: 
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew

DKS said:


> That's only because of the funhouse mirror on your bedroom ceiling Brad. :lol:
> I still want to see your rig in action big boy! :beerbang:
> Daz


Ah so thats why my nuts looked like footballs. Mate it will be in full action on the day bit more improved than it was last ANZAC day. If I can sort my water out I may push for a 65/70L batch. If not it will only be a 46L batch of ?????


----------



## DKS

bradsbrew said:


> Ah so thats why my nuts looked like footballs. Mate it will be in full action on the day bit more improved than it was last ANZAC day. If I can sort my water out I may push for a 65/70L batch. If not it will only be a 46L batch of ?????



46lts? Should I bring some empty kegs? Oh yeh!...
Daz


----------



## Kleiny

I am pushing to get away from the family visit too get their, happy to pay for a feed, beer however may be difficult unless i can buy some micro stuff to bring along. 

I think the bro inlaw will come along for a beer i will just have to remind him to wear his normal clothes as its bogan night.

Hope to catch you then

Kleiny


----------



## DKS

DKS said:


> 46lts? Should I bring some empty kegs? Oh yeh!...
> Daz



Sorry. To slow to edit. 
On Bogan day, does anyone want a free colour remote tv for your bar or brewhouse, whatever ? 
I have several NEC std, no frills tv about 10yrs + old, I can bring to bogan day .
Basically, you want , I bring, no farnarkling, no questions. Yes or no. Pm me, I bring, you get off back of ute. You make tv go away. One beer, me happy.Simple.
Dont bother Chap or the thread, just pm please.
Daz


----------



## tazman1967

Can I add my name to the list ? I have to go to the Tattoo Show at the Acacia Ridge Tavern during the day... but will pay the full price for the food.
Will be turning up late Arvo early evening...depending when swmbo lets me go.
Will be bringing HB..bit of mix.
Cheers


----------



## mccuaigm

Chap,

Looks like I might make this one now, put me down as tentative, will know later this week hopefully (work dependant)

I don't have any good HB to bring though, I still suck at it & have not many in bottles.

Thanks
Goldy

PS, I'll be the one with the shiny newly bald melon


----------



## chappo1970

Kleiny said:


> I am pushing to get away from the family visit too get their, happy to pay for a feed, beer however may be difficult unless i can buy some micro stuff to bring along.
> 
> I think the bro inlaw will come along for a beer i will just have to remind him to wear his normal clothes as its bogan night.
> 
> Hope to catch you then
> 
> Kleiny



Kleiny don't break a gut mate. I feel there will be shed loads of beer around somehow. Bro in-law is welcome and make sure you can tear away from the family mate. Be good to catch up. :beerbang: 



tazman1967 said:


> Can I add my name to the list ? I have to go to the Tattoo Show at the Acacia Ridge Tavern during the day... but will pay the full price for the food.
> Will be turning up late Arvo early evening...depending when swmbo lets me go.
> Will be bringing HB..bit of mix.
> Cheers



No worries at all Tazy. If it's like last year we will only just be getting going by then.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## chappo1970

Update

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (about time I made this a definite(Nothing for sale. Well maybe InCider.... or Sully))
9. mossyrocks
10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe) the token mexican (if i can stop visiting relies)
17. Ross
18.Gavo
19. geoff_tewierik
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
21 Altstart plus keg
22. Browndog - parole pending.
23. jayandcath - Keg O' something
24 Savy I should be wright ( plus keg ).
25. DKS
26. Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre
27. Sera (+8 test tube packs for sale (20x tubes, 20x stoppers and tube rack))
28. Scruffy - it's only 20 minutes on the bloody train... I may be able to wing it!!!
29. _wallace_ Can i tag along too?
30. *scoundrelrogue - some sort a cidery thing with lots of chilli*
31. Tazman1967
32. Goldy


Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
5. jayandcath (LPG Express)
6. Battered sav brewery if I still have my ute,and if theres enough power.


----------



## tazman1967

Ta Chap Chap...Looks like a great day....
I will be dressing for the day...lol
Wife beater, JB Tshirt when it gets cooler etc...


----------



## chappo1970

tazman1967 said:


> Ta Chap Chap...Looks like a great day....
> I will be dressing for the day...lol
> Wife beater, JB Tshirt when it gets cooler etc...



Tazzy Flanny mate  . Wouldn't want the Bogan Bethanites natives to get upset at some metrosexual dude.


----------



## stillscottish

Chappo said:


> Update
> 
> 1. Chappo
> 2. NickB
> 3. J1gSaw
> 4. Sully
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. StillScottish ... with bells on
> 7. Lilo
> 8. Bonj (about time I made this a definite(Nothing for sale. Well maybe InCider.... or Sully))
> 9. mossyrocks
> 10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
> 11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
> 12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
> 13. Franko
> 14. Hogan
> 15. Pumpy
> 16. Klieny (Maybe) the token mexican (if i can stop visiting relies)
> 17. Ross
> 18.Gavo
> 19. geoff_tewierik
> 20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
> 21 Altstart plus keg
> 22. Browndog - parole pending.
> 23. jayandcath - Keg O' something
> 24 Savy I should be wright ( plus keg ).
> 25. DKS
> 26. Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre
> 27. Sera (+8 test tube packs for sale (20x tubes, 20x stoppers and tube rack))
> 28. Scruffy - it's only 20 minutes on the bloody train... I may be able to wing it!!!
> 29. _wallace_ Can i tag along too?
> 30. *scoundrelrogue - some sort a cidery thing with lots of chilli*
> 31. Tazman1967
> 32. Goldy
> 
> 
> Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
> Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.
> 
> 
> 1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
> 2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
> 3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
> 4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
> 5. jayandcath (LPG Express)
> 6. Battered sav brewery if I still have my ute,and if theres enough power.



Band gig on sunday cancelled :icon_cheers: Still have to be sober enough for work at 1.30 :angry:


----------



## NickB

Doesn't matter if you aren't Campbell, I'm sure the viewers won't notice 

Cheers!


----------



## bradsbrew

NickB said:


> Doesn't matter if you aren't Campbell, I'm sure the viewers won't notice
> 
> Cheers!



Couldnt count the amount of times i have screamed at the TV , THE GUY AT CHANNEL NINE MUST BE PISSED IF THEIR SHOWING THIS SHITE AGAIN...................


----------



## chappo1970

bradsbrew said:


> Couldnt count the amount of times i have screamed at the TV , THE GUY AT CHANNEL NINE MUST BE PISSED IF THEIR SHOWING THIS SHITE AGAIN...................



+1

Usually throw a Cambell mutter mutter in there as well.


----------



## schooey

Got a 15A plug and enough room for another rig, Chap Chap?.... :unsure:

My calendar has recently been freed up and I have something to do in Laidley on the Friday and I was thinking.....


----------



## chappo1970

schooey said:


> Got a 15A plug and enough room for another rig, Chap Chap?.... :unsure:
> 
> My calendar has recently been freed up and I have something to do in Laidley on the Friday and I was thinking.....



 For you Schooey no problems!


----------



## winkle

> . Chappo
> 2. NickB
> 3. J1gSaw
> 4. Sully
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
> 7. Lilo
> 8. Bonj (about time I made this a definite(Nothing for sale. Well maybe InCider.... or Sully))
> 9. mossyrocks
> 10.clean brewer (maybe if not working)
> *11.Winkle (less possible, unpopular on the home front - hmm maybe that is more possible?) Lots of time to change yet.*
> 12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
> 13. Franko
> 14. Hogan
> 15. Pumpy
> 16. Klieny (Maybe) the token mexican (if i can stop visiting relies)
> 17. Ross
> 18.Gavo
> 19. geoff_tewierik
> 20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
> 21 Altstart plus keg
> 22. Browndog - parole pending.
> 23. jayandcath - Keg O' something
> 24 Savy I should be wright ( plus keg ).
> 25. DKS
> 26. Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre
> 27. Sera (+8 test tube packs for sale (20x tubes, 20x stoppers and tube rack))
> 28. Scruffy - it's only 20 minutes on the bloody train... I may be able to wing it!!!
> 29. _wallace_ Can i tag along too?
> 30. scoundrelrogue - some sort a cidery thing with lots of chilli



I could take the VB glass too Campbell, but some bugger down there would steal it


----------



## schooey

Chappo said:


> For you Schooey no problems!



Oooooooo.... just have to see if my co-pilot is up for the trip and we'll be there with brewery, grain and swags at the ready...


----------



## chappo1970

schooey said:


> Oooooooo.... just have to see if my co-pilot is up for the trip and we'll be there with brewery, grain and swags at the ready...



:beerbang: Fookin awesome Mr Schooey!


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> I could take the VB glass too Campbell, but some bugger down there would steal it



I resemble that remark!

I have a spare VB glass anyway... h34r:


----------



## banora brewer

Chappo, Just got permission from the wife, lock me in, I can put my chef skills to the test.


----------



## chappo1970

banora brewer said:


> Chappo, Just got permission from the wife, lock me in, I can put my chef skills to the test.



About time you got out of the house Jase! :super: 

Be good to catch up again


----------



## banora brewer

Chappo said:


> About time you got out of the house Jase! :super:
> 
> Be good to catch up again


I will have to buy some commercial beer as mine will not be quite ready


----------



## sav

bradsbrew said:


> Have we got a list of beers to be brewed on the day. I am still trying to decide what to brew, I was thinking I could brew up the chrissy in July brew once I decide on a recipe.
> 
> Brad



Clean brewer and I are doing the Dogfish head 90minute IPA I feel sorry for the man he"s doin the hop additions 14grams every 7mins for a 90 min boil.


----------



## chappo1970

sav said:


> Clean brewer and I are doing the Dogfish head 90minute IPA I feel sorry for the man he"s doin the hop additions 14grams every 7mins for a 90 min boil.



Sounds great Sav! Can't wait to see the improvements/refinements on the Battered Sav brewery :super: 
Still can't believe you traded in the ute <_< but it did have a dodgy clutch h34r: 

Hey did you get that beersmith hoodoo sorted?


----------



## sav

All sorted andrew helped me out , Are you sure your going to have enough power on the day or are you stealing it from next door. B)


----------



## chappo1970

sav said:


> Are you sure your going to have enough power on the day or are you stealing it from next door. B)



 You da smartest man here Sav. I was wondering who would guess that one first. Should have known you would think of that. :icon_cheers: 

We will be pulling power from 2 points next door and 3 points from my shed. I reckon we will be fine this year.


----------



## schooey

All hinging on the co-pilot, though he has given a provisional thumbs up, this is what we will be doing

Recipe: Queenslander!
Brewer: Schooey
Asst Brewer: El Hefe (maybe :unsure or Sandra Bullock
Style: Porter/stout special
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (110.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 35.00 L 
Boil Size: 45.68 L
Estimated OG: 1.080 SG
Estimated Color: 111.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 56.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.50 kg Pale Malt, Halcyon (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EGrain 72.34 % 
1.50 kg Crystal Extra Dark - 120L (Crisp) (236.4 EGrain 12.77 % 
0.60 kg Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 5.11 % 
0.35 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 2.98 % 
0.35 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC)  Grain 2.98 % 
30.00 gm Warrior [15.00 %] (75 min) Hops 27.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 12.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (30 min) Hops 9.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (15 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (2 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
4.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
0.45 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (Day 2 of ferment) Sugar 3.83 % 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 11.30 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min mash in Add 33.90 L of water at 73.8 C 68.0 C 

To be fermented with the new WY Pacman strain


----------



## sav

Chappo said:


> You da smartest man here Sav. I was wondering who would guess that one first. Should have known you would think of that. :icon_cheers:
> 
> We will be pulling power from 2 points next door and 3 points from my shed. I reckon we will be fine this year.




Mines ok I have wired control box with 2 leads I can just use a separate point.
I will bring 2 heavy leads. :beerbang:


----------



## banora brewer

So is commercial beer allowed ? My hb is not quite ready


----------



## InCider

The strippers are all sorted :lol:


----------



## gregs

InCider said:


> The strippers are all sorted :lol:




Im not keen on the hairstyle.


----------



## chappo1970

InCider said:


> The strippers are all sorted :lol:



I hope your not just piss taking here InCider because she is HOT! :wub:


----------



## Ross

Since Franko can't get his "Red Rocket" Brewery up for the day, we'll be brewing him a Bear Republic Red Rocket Amber Ale to take home in a cube  

Hopefully will have some left in the shop keg to bring on the day for sampling.

+++

Kegging 5 beers today, so should have a good choice to bring.

cheers Ross

P.S. Great to see you making the trip Schooey, this event is growing bigger than Ben Hur. You better send the Missus away for the weekend Chap Chap... B)


----------



## chappo1970

Ross said:


> P.S. Great to see you making the trip Schooey, this event is growing bigger than Ben Hur. You better send the Missus away for the weekend Chap Chap... B)




I hear you Ross been trying every trick in the book but she won't budge. She reckons she needs to "Guard the house". Tried trips to see friends interstate to shopping trip away in Melbourne with Mrs Sully. No dice! <_< She senses somethings up I am sure of it! I mean come on what damage can 30 odd brewers really do in one day? Although I get the feeling she may not totally trust me and she's more worried about me than any guests.  

Well I reckon I will close this up say on Friday night and call final numbers as there a fair bit of food etc to organise for the day. So if your wanting to come now is the time to commit or pull out.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## TidalPete

Chappo said:


> Ok Guys time to finalise the arrangements. I'll PM everyone with Address, details, contact number and bank details etc for the day. Would appreciate if we could all pay up front so that the shopping burden is so much on me and it's nice and smooth.
> 
> Food wise what's on offer you ask? Well I have decided to combine all the food requirements into a simple package deal. $25 per head regardless if you are there for all the meals. It just seemed a lot easier on me to do it the way. So that will cover:
> 
> Lunch on Saturday: Simple Sausage Sizzle in a bun with caramelised onions.
> 
> Dinner on Saturday: Mexicana Feast with all the trimmings. Taco's, Enchilada's, Beritto's with salads, sauces and choice of chicken and or beef. Pizza's and Chicken wings with different herbs and spices via the most excellent work of Sqyre and his puffing billy smoker/cooker. (Bruce I have firewood at the ready so need to stress this time!)
> 
> Breakfast/Recovery on Sunday: Big Big BIG Breakfast with eggs, sausages, bacon and hash browns plus Left Overs form the night before. Plenty of grease to mop the alcohol and make a weary brewer all better again.
> 
> So if this meets with everyone's approval then I'll start organising it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo



Sounds great Chap Chap but will the Saturday lunch be an extended one for those who cannot resist the temptation to call in at CraftBrewer on the way down?
BTW. That stripper looks a bit like my missus did 30 years ago. Stripper is prettier but & without the hairy legs & warts on her nose.

T


----------



## chappo1970

TidalPete said:


> Sounds great Chap Chap but will the Saturday lunch be an extended one for those who cannot resist the temptation to call in at CraftBrewer on the way down?
> BTW. That stripper looks a bit like my missus did 30 years ago. Stripper is prettier but & without the hairy legs & warts on her nose.
> 
> T



Pete,
Knowing the way that these days are like herding cats. I would think that the arrangement will almost an afternoon long BBQ where those that rock up can be pointed to the BBQ, snags and rolls and sort them self out. The evening will be organised obviously.

Looking forward to having a beer with you and your travel companion mate so don't hang around Crafties too long! Pete I have a spot reserved for your keg organised.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

I now have the Sat night free so please COUNT ME IN Chappo, I can't miss out on this shindig!

My old man is racing formula ford at lakeside the weekend of the party so looks like a big weekend.

Also my bro in law (and me) is desperate to see the Shiny brewing sculptures in action, should be a sight.

I have Bogan clothes at the ready and some nice fake cologne type beer. :chug:


----------



## TidalPete

Chappo said:


> Looking forward to having a beer with you and your travel companion mate so don't hang around Crafties too long! Pete I have a spot reserved for your keg organised.
> Cheers
> Chap Chap



Thanks mate. :beer: Looking forward to this one & am considering turning up in Beach Bogan.  

T


----------



## chappo1970

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> I now have the Sat night free so please COUNT ME IN Chappo, I can't miss out on this shindig!
> 
> My old man is racing formula ford at lakeside the weekend of the party so looks like a big weekend.
> 
> Also my bro in law (and me) is desperate to see the Shiny brewing sculptures in action, should be a sight.
> 
> I have Bogan clothes at the ready and some nice fake cologne type beer.



Fords you say (scratches chin)? <_< Sorry no Ford guys allowed! 







Only joking! :lol: More the merrier and your more than welcome here at Bogan Central. Bogan outfits are a must BTW!




TidalPete said:


> Thanks mate. Looking forward to this one & am considering turning up in Beach Bogan.
> 
> T








I'll be sporting my best Poiter in the evening.
:huh: 
:lol: 
Chap Chap


----------



## chappo1970




----------



## schooey

Happy to say that El Hefe and I have the all clear for the trip, so we're on our way.... I don't have anything in a keg or in a fermenter, so unless he has, we'll be uying something... :unsure:

I will be putting the Brass Knuckle in the trailer, and will have some space if anyone wants anything transported from Newy to El Casa Chappo Blanco. Also have a spare seat in the Kluger if there is anyone that wants to tag along that lives anywhere between here and there via the Pacific Highway route..... As long as Chappo doesn't mind the extra body that is...

Looking forward to getting up the other end of the country and doin' some bogan brewin' with the Queensland brethren... :super:


----------



## chappo1970

schooey said:


> Happy to say that El Hefe and I have the all clear for the trip, so we're on our way.... I don't have anything in a keg or in a fermenter, so unless he has, we'll be uying something... :unsure:
> 
> I will be putting the Brass Knuckle in the trailer, and will have some space if anyone wants anything transported from Newy to El Casa Chappo Blanco. Also have a spare seat in the Kluger if there is anyone that wants to tag along that lives anywhere between here and there via the Pacific Highway route..... As long as Chappo doesn't mind the extra body that is...
> 
> Looking forward to getting up the other end of the country and doin' some bogan brewin' with the Queensland brethren... :super:




Fookin' WOOT! Schooey you are a dead set legend mate. Not only are ya coming up from Newy you are also dragging up the Brass knuckle. Now that's what I call a dedicated brewer. I am truely humbled my friend.

Geez I better up the supplies :chug: 

:super: 

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## altstart

Hey Chappo Have you sent details of your account for payment for this shindig yet.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## Kleiny

Biggest party in town

Looks like i have an all clear, kids will be occupied, wife will be busy talking girly to her sister, me and the bro in law are coming round.

Some big forum names attending and with the coincidence im in the north i wont miss it.

Kleiny


----------



## chappo1970

Better dust off the red carpet for all these special interstate guests. Might have to get a hair cut as well... B) 

Kleiny bloody good to know you are on board mate. I'm sure that all the boys will make you so welcome that you will want to never leave Qld. I think it's great you can make it. Is the Bro-Inlaw a brewer? 

Chap Chap


----------



## praxis178

Chappo said:


> Fookin' WOOT! Schooey you are a dead set legend mate. Not only are ya coming up from Newy you are also dragging up the Brass knuckle. Now that's what I call a dedicated brewer. I am truely humbled my friend.
> 
> Geez I better up the supplies :chug:
> 
> :super:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chap Chap


Hadn't reeeeally planned to go, but with all that's going on, I'm going to have to ask SWMBO for a weekend pass, might bring along some grain/hops with view to cubing up a brew for later, assuming there will be kettle space that is! Sound like a mega full brew schedule to say the least. :beerbang: 

Will advise my availability (or lack there off) tomorrow arvo, got to take the missus out for a proper lunch if I want any chance of success......


----------



## chappo1970

altstart said:


> Hey Chappo Have you sent details of your account for payment for this shindig yet.
> Cheers Altstart




Not yet but I guess I should do it ASAP to give everyone the chance huh.

BTW are you home tomorrow? Thought I better drop off that TIG torch and see Douglas at the same time.


----------



## winkle

You are going to need a marquee down near the pool to fit all the buggers in!
I'd better do some grovelling for permission (bloody annoying concept) :angry: .


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Chappo said:


> Fookin' WOOT! Schooey you are a dead set legend mate. Not only are ya coming up from Newy you are also dragging up the Brass knuckle. Now that's what I call a dedicated brewer. I am truely humbled my friend.
> 
> Geez I better up the supplies :chug:
> 
> :super:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chap Chap




You thought Bunyip Ned and the great Cat Rook were animals at Sqyre's last year, wait till you see my front row partner Schooey in action. Dead set ******* drinking machine. Had TWO sets of extra kidneys surgically inserted to handle the sheer volume of beer he consumes. Will eat any spare goats / sheep / salamis you have lying about. Issue all guests with nose pegs - if he brings his grandmother's pickled eggs you'll thank me for that advice. If the pool is empty, do not let him swim in it. He will fill it faster than a flood over the Paroo but it will have toxic algae bloom for weeks on end. 

And he's a pussy compared to Franko and Hogan. Fair dinkum, we are sending the NSW A Grade up to you Chappo. Put your best game plan into action Chappo, your little shindig is looking like the bees knees son!

Otherwise occupied that day, hope its a good one.


----------



## Bribie G

Chappo will be showing his brag book from his younger agricultural days


----------



## schooey

Oooo... Fatz, good idea! Anyone up for some pickled eggs? And if we're burning dead animals on the Barbie, some chilli beetroot chutney could be in order too... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Kleiny

Chappo said:


> Better dust off the red carpet for all these special interstate guests. Might have to get a hair cut as well... B)
> 
> Kleiny bloody good to know you are on board mate. I'm sure that all the boys will make you so welcome that you will want to never leave Qld. I think it's great you can make it. Is the Bro-Inlaw a brewer?
> 
> Chap Chap




No but he loves beer and cant get enough of a good beer when he is south. Maybe he is just being polite


----------



## winkle

schooey said:


> Oooo... Fatz, good idea! Anyone up for some pickled eggs? And if we're burning dead animals on the Barbie, some chilli beetroot chutney could be in order too... :icon_drool2:



No problemo, the boys have been busy in the shed, ta da! - TP protection suits.
View attachment 36286

Bring it on.

Hmmm, do you shove the beers up the snout????


----------



## paulwolf350

This thing is dead set huge, cant wait......

this is the Shindig to be at

Looks like an Annual thing to me, Chappo


----------



## InCider

gregs said:


> Im not keen on the hairstyle.



This might be new to the Capricorn Chapter bogans, but she's bald. Shaven 'aven! :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

Fatgodzilla said:


> Issue all guests with nose pegs - if he brings his grandmother's pickled eggs you'll thank me for that advice.



Pffft! He better bring his A game if he wants to pit arseholes against our TidalPete. Deadset drops a room. :lol: 

Good intel though FatzG thanks for the heads up!



schooey said:


> Oooo... Fatz, good idea! Anyone up for some pickled eggs? And if we're burning dead animals on the Barbie, some chilli beetroot chutney could be in order too... :icon_drool2:



Oooooooo Chilli beetroot cutney! Yeah that has to be a must schooey.



Kleiny said:


> No but he loves beer and cant get enough of a good beer when he is south. Maybe he is just being polite



Or smart?



winkle said:


> No problemo, the boys have been busy in the shed, ta da! - TP protection suits.
> Bring it on.
> 
> Hmmm, do you shove the beers up the snout????



Well by the sound of it we better get prepared when we pit the great TidalPete against the schooey monster. Sounds like we better run a farting comp for shits and giggles. Errrr bad pun huh?



paulwolf350 said:


> This thing is dead set huge, cant wait......
> 
> this is the Shindig to be at
> 
> Looks like an Annual thing to me, Chappo




Hell yeah!


----------



## bum

I'll come up for your impending divorce party.


----------



## chappo1970

bum said:


> I'll come up for your impending divorce party.



Will ya be me best man Bum? :lol:


----------



## bum

I'm honoured and accept. Who will be your best goat?


----------



## schooey

Jeez... you'd reckon bum would have been a dead set starter in a farting competition... And Fatz, I think you're trying to give me a reputation that I'll never live up to. Me grandfather could fair dinkum strip the paint off a wall and make every cockroach within a hundred feet spew, but I didn't get that gene...


----------



## chappo1970

schooey said:


> Jeez... you'd reckon bum would have been a dead set starter in a farting competition... And Fatz, I think you're trying to give me a reputation that I'll never live up to. Me grandfather could fair dinkum strip the paint off a wall and make every cockroach within a hundred feet spew, but I didn't get that gene...



If you seriously value your life DO NOT feed those bloody eggs to Pete!

This is the last guy that took one for the team...


----------



## scoundrel

my grandpa's new puppy was underneath grandpa's deck chair when the old boy let one rip *he basically lives on whiskey, curried chick peas and sausages with lentils while grans away* the dog took off into the nearest corner for a a 10 minute chucking session. Didnt stopaughing till i got a wiff of it and almost joined the dog.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

This is going too be HUGE ,, wish I had the time and coin ,, anyway guys have fun ... 
cheers


----------



## clean brewer

Update

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (about time I made this a definite(Nothing for sale. Well maybe InCider.... or Sully))
9. mossyrocks
10.
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe) the token mexican (if i can stop visiting relies)
17. Ross
18.Gavo
19. geoff_tewierik
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
21 Altstart plus keg
22. Browndog - parole pending.
23. jayandcath - Keg O' something
24 Savy I should be wright ( plus keg ).
25. DKS
26. Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre
27. Sera (+8 test tube packs for sale (20x tubes, 20x stoppers and tube rack))
28. Scruffy - it's only 20 minutes on the bloody train... I may be able to wing it!!!
29. _wallace_ Can i tag along too?
30. *scoundrelrogue - some sort a cidery thing with lots of chilli*
31. Tazman1967
32. Goldy


Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
5. jayandcath (LPG Express)
6. Battered sav brewery if I still have my ute,and if theres enough power.


As per usual, I wont be able to make it and CB isnt happy.... :angry: 

I have alot of shit thats about to hit the fan at home unfortunately and its not good....  

CB

Sav, Ill still go halves in the brew with you if you want, Ill just have to pick it up at a later date..


----------



## NickB

Shame Jody, would have been good to catch up again... 


I'm still in, and my Dad & Brother are confirmed too. Just need to source so Boganwear.

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970

clean brewer said:


> As per usual, I wont be able to make it and CB isnt happy.... :angry:
> 
> I have alot of shit thats about to hit the fan at home unfortunately and its not good....
> 
> CB
> 
> Sav, Ill still go halves in the brew with you if you want, Ill just have to pick it up at a later date..




No fookin way!!!! :angry: I was only talking about you last night to PaulWolf (in a good way for once  )saying how it would be good to catch up again and how the break from all the shit would do ya the world of good. Which I stand by. I'll be call ya tonight to see if I can twist ya arm a little, I know it probably won't do any good but it definitely worth the try.

Great news NickB looking forward to meeting the family BTW Bogan dress in now *compulsory* I have my reputation in the neighbourhood to think about. BTW I hope the Sch-porter is safely packed ready for transport?

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> Just need to source so Boganwear.
> Cheers



Too bloody hot for flannelette shirts ATM Chappo. Get Young Nick to cut down his winter pyjamas for flannelette boardshorts. :lol: 

T


----------



## NickB

Bloody great idea Pete. Wonder if I can source some Ugg Boots (with holes of course) to compliment the outfit.... 

Chappo: (sch)Porter has been in the keg fridge since a couple weekends ago, all carbed and ready. Not as happy with it as my last batch though, a little on the thin side body wise.

Cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu




----------



## chappo1970

Thank god Duke had the good sense to post up some Boobs! :beerbang:


----------



## Katherine

thanks for to the urban dict I had no idea what motorboating was


----------



## chappo1970

bum said:


> I'm honoured and accept. Who will be your best goat?





Sully! h34r: 
GravityGuru as well! h34r:


----------



## browndog

Update

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (about time I made this a definite(Nothing for sale. Well maybe InCider.... or Sully))
9. mossyrocks
10.
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe) the token mexican (if i can stop visiting relies)
17. Ross
18.Gavo
19. geoff_tewierik
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
21 Altstart plus keg
22. Browndog - parole pending. PARDONED
23. jayandcath - Keg O' something
24 Savy I should be wright ( plus keg ).
25. DKS
26. Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre
27. Sera (+8 test tube packs for sale (20x tubes, 20x stoppers and tube rack))
28. Scruffy - it's only 20 minutes on the bloody train... I may be able to wing it!!!
29. _wallace_ Can i tag along too?
30. scoundrelrogue - some sort a cidery thing with lots of chilli
31. Tazman1967
32. Goldy


Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
5. jayandcath (LPG Express)
6. Battered sav brewery if I still have my ute,and if theres enough power.


Excellent news, I've received a full pardon WOOHOOOoooooo...............
I have a full keg of Galaxy IPA (same as at the xmas swap) tap and gas, but nothing to keep the keg cold. Got anywhere to fit it Chappo?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## chappo1970

Ok Brewerhood,

PM's sent on details and alike. If you didn't get it please send me a PM and I'll fix it.

ALTSTART!!! EMPTY YOUR IN BOX BIG FELLA!!

Cheer and Beers

Chap Chap




browndog said:


> Excellent news, I've received a full pardon WOOHOOOoooooo...............
> I have a full keg of Galaxy IPA (same as at the xmas swap) tap and gas, but nothing to keep the keg cold. Got anywhere to fit it Chappo?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



WooooHooooo Browndog! Just wouldn't be the same without ya mate!  Nice to see a healthy Ippy contingent yet again, certainly puts the Brissy boys to shame <_< .


----------



## paulwolf350

PM recieved, payment sent


Bring on the Beers, Boobs and Bogans


----------



## Lilo

Chap Chap,

I'll drop the Island esky and the 2* miracle boxes (and maybe my rig) down on Fri Night. Are we still on for Ross's kit??

This will give you room to put 11/12 or so kegs on ice, leaving room for ice (Get guys using the Esky to bring a bag if ice and a pluto/bronco each) 
and 4*coils/taps in the miracle boxes we can push warmer product through. Might leave the whole kit on the trailer so we can drag it down to the fire later.


Better reserve 1 or 2 of the taps for Jay/Dougy. Must be a couple of brews left from the island.


----------



## chappo1970

Thanks Paul! Apreciate it mate!




Lilo said:


> Chap Chap,
> 
> I'll drop the Island esky and the 2* miracle boxes (and maybe my rig) down on Fri Night. Are we still on for Ross's kit??
> 
> This will give you room to put 11/12 or so kegs on ice, leaving room for ice (Get guys using the Esky to bring a bag if ice and a pluto/bronco each)
> and 4*coils/taps in the miracle boxes we can push warmer product through. Might leave the whole kit on the trailer so we can drag it down to the fire later.
> 
> 
> Better reserve 1 or 2 of the taps for Jay/Dougy. Must be a couple of brews left from the island.



Your a fookin' legend Lilo! I can't thank you and Jay enough for the lend of all that gear. 

And ya on holidays too! Yep no worries about the reserves of taps but god help anyone getting in the way of Dougie and his beer.

BTW are you back in mobile range mate? Tried calling last week to see how you pulled up after the island.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## Ross

How many keg spaces are left Chappo old bean?

cheers Ross


----------



## chappo1970

Ross said:


> How many keg spaces are left Chappo old bean?
> 
> cheers Ross



All up? Guessing there are a few.

I have my keg fridge which can take 5 kegs but is full ATM.

Then there's Lilo's and Jays set up with capacity for 11 kegs plus 2 miracle boxes which can take 4 kegs.

Plus my 2 other fermentation fridges which can go another 6 kegs between them.

So all up 26 kegs can be safely accounted for.

How many spots do you want to reserve Ross?

Chap Chap


----------



## Ross

Chappo said:


> So all up 26 kegs can be safely accounted for.
> 
> How many spots do you want to reserve Ross?
> 
> Chap Chap




Shit!!! sounds like you gonna be well short....I'll bring bottles :lol: 

Cheers ross

Edit: Nearly picked up a goat costume today, but then realised with my habit of falling asleep, anything could happen :wub: so sensibly left well alone!!!


----------



## bradsbrew

Make sure you book a spot for pauls keg too, I will try to get it to you on the thurs or fri. I'll be bringing my keg in a little esky.


----------



## jayandcath

Update

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (about time I made this a definite(Nothing for sale. Well maybe InCider.... or Sully))
9. mossyrocks
10.
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe) the token mexican (if i can stop visiting relies)
17. Ross
18.Gavo
19. geoff_tewierik
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
21 Altstart plus keg
22. Browndog - parole pending.
23. jayandcath - Hopeful to attend (Not out, just shakey)
24 Savy I should be wright ( plus keg ).
25. DKS
26. Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre
27. Sera (+8 test tube packs for sale (20x tubes, 20x stoppers and tube rack))
28. Scruffy - it's only 20 minutes on the bloody train... I may be able to wing it!!!
29. _wallace_ Can i tag along too?
30. *scoundrelrogue - some sort a cidery thing with lots of chilli*
31. Tazman1967
32. Goldy


Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
5. 
6. Battered sav brewery if I still have my ute,and if theres enough power.


Boys, I have come into stormy weather as we are buying a new house that settles that week. But I'm not out yet, but unfortunately not brewing.

Jay


----------



## Ross

jayandcath said:


> Boys, I have come into stormy weather as we are buying a new house that settles that week. But I'm not out yet, but unfortunately not brewing.
> 
> Jay



Come on Jay HTFU  

Cheers Ross


----------



## paulwolf350

bradsbrew said:


> Make sure you book a spot for pauls keg too, I will try to get it to you on the thurs or fri. I'll be bringing my keg in a little esky.




Brad, Have you had a taste to make sure its not turned to vinegar?

Paul


----------



## Pete2501

TidalPete said:


> Thanks mate. :beer: Looking forward to this one & am considering turning up in Beach Bogan.
> 
> T




Do you have the proper thongs? h34r:


----------



## chappo1970

Ross said:


> Come on Jay HTFU
> 
> Cheers Ross




+1

Jay is just an over sized sooky mamas boy! :lol: 

Tell SWMBO I'll help with the moving if you come to the brew day.

Chap Chap


----------



## schooey

Payment sent for me and the co-pilot, chap chap... I also found a neglected 20L keg of IPA in the garage that I forgot about over christmas... I'm cooling it down as we speak and hopefully it will be ok to bring


----------



## bradsbrew

paulwolf350 said:


> Brad, Have you had a taste to make sure its not turned to vinegar?
> 
> Paul



Actually mate I have been good and not touched it, but i will do over the weekend for research..........need to take it out of the boot of the sedan anyway, makes too much noise rolling around in the heat of the day.


----------



## chappo1970

schooey said:


> Payment sent for me and the co-pilot, chap chap... I also found a neglected 20L keg of IPA in the garage that I forgot about over christmas... I'm cooling it down as we speak and hopefully it will be ok to bring



Thanks schooey! Look forward to trying that IPA :beer: 



bradsbrew said:


> Actually mate I have been good and not touched it, but i will do over the weekend for research..........need to take it out of the boot of the sedan anyway, makes too much noise rolling around in the heat of the day.




:lol:


----------



## browndog

Lilo said:


> Chap Chap,
> 
> I'll drop the Island esky and the 2* miracle boxes (and maybe my rig) down on Fri Night. Are we still on for Ross's kit??
> 
> This will give you room to put 11/12 or so kegs on ice, leaving room for ice (Get guys using the Esky to bring a bag if ice and a pluto/bronco each)
> and 4*coils/taps in the miracle boxes we can push warmer product through. Might leave the whole kit on the trailer so we can drag it down to the fire later.
> 
> 
> Better reserve 1 or 2 of the taps for Jay/Dougy. Must be a couple of brews left from the island.



So do we need to supply our own gas for this setup Lilo? 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Lilo

browndog said:


> So do we need to supply our own gas for this setup Lilo?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Will throw my gas and reg in as well . I have splits and gas connects for 4* kegs. first in best etc etc. 

Lilo


----------



## schooey

I have a spare bottle and reg I can chuck in, has ability for 4 kegs.


----------



## Gavo

Need to reserve a spot for a keg and will need access to gas, I will bring my own Bronco though.
Kegging the Dogwood APA today.

Wish I never threw out that flannie.

Gavo.


----------



## fraser_john

Ross said:


> Shit!!! sounds like you gonna be well short....I'll bring bottles :lol:
> 
> Cheers ross
> 
> Edit: Nearly picked up a goat costume today, but then realised with my habit of falling asleep, anything could happen :wub: so sensibly left well alone!!!



Fark, I nearly spurted beer out my nose


----------



## bradsbrew

Gavo said:


> Wish I never threw out that flannie.
> 
> Gavo.


You threw out a flanno, you threw out a flanno? Well I hope it was used to wipe up some sump oil off the driveway and no longer deemed good enough to wear to the pokies any more. Ya cant throw out flannos mine either were away till their invisible or they just disappear.
I'll be wearing my flanno, denim jacket, stubbies and thongs..............dont know what footwear to go with yet, maybe some uggies. (uggies are good for hiding the bong in)


----------



## mccuaigm

bradsbrew said:


> I'll be wearing my flanno, denim jacket, stubbies and thongs..............dont know what footwear to go with yet, maybe some uggies. (uggies are good for hiding the bong in)



Footwear, WTF??


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

Update

1. Chappo
2. NickB
3. J1gSaw
4. Sully
5. Bradsbrew
6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
7. Lilo
8. Bonj (about time I made this a definite(Nothing for sale. Well maybe InCider.... or Sully))
9. mossyrocks
10.
11.Winkle (possible, behaviour permitting apparently)
12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
13. Franko
14. Hogan
15. Pumpy
16. Klieny (Maybe) the token mexican (if i can stop visiting relies)
17. Ross
18.Gavo
19. geoff_tewierik
20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
21 Altstart plus keg
22. Browndog - parole pending.
23. jayandcath - Hopeful to attend (Not out, just shakey)
24 Savy I should be wright ( plus keg ).
25. DKS
26. Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre
27. Sera (+8 test tube packs for sale (20x tubes, 20x stoppers and tube rack))
28. Scruffy - it's only 20 minutes on the bloody train... I may be able to wing it!!!
29. _wallace_ Can i tag along too?
30. scoundrelrogue - some sort a cidery thing with lots of chilli
31. Tazman1967
32. Goldy
33.Sunshine_Brewer-and bro in law + Muenchner Dunkel 


Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.


1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
5. 
6. Battered sav brewery if I still have my ute,and if theres enough power.


----------



## chappo1970

schooey said:


> I have a spare bottle and reg I can chuck in, has ability for 4 kegs.




Thanks schooey you are a true gentleman but I am sure SOME LOCALS can throw one in?  Besides bit much to ask a fellow Brewer to drag his rig up here and then he has to bring his own gas to drink his beer. I know we are more hospitable than that up here in Qld?

Chap Chap


----------



## schooey

Pffft... no sweat to bring it, chap chap.. always good to have a back up plan ... We have plenty of space in the Silver Torpedo


----------



## paulwolf350

bradsbrew said:


> Actually mate I have been good and not touched it, but i will do over the weekend for research..........need to take it out of the boot of the sedan anyway, makes too much noise rolling around in the heat of the day.




:icon_vomit: 





Paul


edit, I actually just pulled half a keg of beer out of our car, it has been in there 3 days, drinking it now


----------



## mccuaigm

Man, we could get some shirts made too....


----------



## winkle

goldy said:


> Man, we could get some shirts made too....
> 
> View attachment 36294



Hmmm, dark blue flanno with gold lettering on the back? :unsure:


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> Hmmm, dark blue flanno with gold lettering on the back? :unsure:




Shay Chic!  

Boys would love that down at the Waterford Tavern :lol:


----------



## mccuaigm

Doesn't everyone shop here


----------



## Lilo

Anyone want to be my mash bitch / goat... I need all the help I can get...


----------



## winkle

Lilo said:


> Anyone want to be my mash bitch / goat... I need all the help I can get...



A couple of snorts of liquid arse and you should be right to fly solo


----------



## Lilo

Chappo said:


> Shay Chic!
> 
> Boys would love that down at the Waterford Tavern :lol:




Funny you bring up the Waterford when you did. I just left there after putting up flyers advertising the event.

I mentioned Bogan gathering and like flies to shit..............................


----------



## Lilo

winkle said:


> A couple of snorts of liquid arse and you should be right to fly solo




Good advise, I'll snort up before I leave home. Should never leave unarsed anyways...


----------



## chappo1970

Lilo said:


> Funny you bring up the Waterford when you did. I just left there after putting up flyers advertising the event.
> 
> I mentioned Bogan gathering and like flies to shit..............................




Noooooooooooooooo! <_< 

Won't live this one down for a long time boys!

Come Fella's! Chance to be Lilo's mash bitch doesn't happen everyday FFS! Plus being in the thick of it on the day!!!!


----------



## Lilo

Chappo said:


> Noooooooooooooooo! <_<
> 
> Won't live this one down for a long time boys!
> 
> Come Fella's! Chance to be Lilo's mash bitch doesn't happen everyday FFS! Plus being in the thick of it on the day!!!!




Hopefully you will have by next years.

*2011 Chappo's Bogan, Brew, Beer And Boobs Day*
1. Lilo
2.
3.
:lol:


----------



## praxis178

Thomas J. said:


> Hadn't reeeeally planned to go, but with all that's going on, I'm going to have to ask SWMBO for a weekend pass, might bring along some grain/hops with view to cubing up a brew for later, assuming there will be kettle space that is! Sound like a mega full brew schedule to say the least. :beerbang:
> 
> Will advise my availability (or lack there off) tomorrow arvo, got to take the missus out for a proper lunch if I want any chance of success......



Well lunch didn't work......  I guess if she doesn't want buttering up she doesn't want buttering up.


----------



## chappo1970

Thomas J. said:


> Well lunch didn't work......  I guess if she doesn't want buttering up she doesn't want buttering up.



:lol: 
I guess yours and mine must be reading the same book?


----------



## bradsbrew

OK I am looking for a mash bitch, there is only a couple of rules we need to stick to and they are :

1. You will do what your ******* told!
2. Its my recipe dont **** with it!
3. Its my shit, use it like I told you to.
4. Your input is not welcome.
5. You can have the shitty cube with all the ******* trub.
6. You take the blame for all **** ups.

Once again its a freindly day and oneone is welcome to join me in the brew.





As long as you stick to the ******* rules.


Alright!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Cheers


----------



## Mantis

bradsbrew said:


> OK I am looking for a mash bitch, there is only a couple of rules we need to stick to and they are :
> 
> 1. You will do what your ******* told!
> 2. Its my recipe dont **** with it!
> 3. Its my shit, use it like I told you to.
> 4. Your input is not welcome.
> 5. You can have the shitty cube with all the ******* trub.
> 6. You take the blame for all **** ups.
> 
> Once again its a freindly day and oneone is welcome to join me in the brew.
> 
> As long as you stick to the ******* rules.
> 
> 
> Alright!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Awwwww Brad, almost makes me want to drive for two days to get there LOL


----------



## mckenry

bradsbrew said:


> OK I am looking for a mash bitch, there is only a couple of rules we need to stick to and they are :
> 
> 1. You will do what your ******* told!
> 2. Its my recipe dont **** with it!
> 3. Its my shit, use it like I told you to.
> 4. Your input is not welcome.
> 5. You can have the shitty cube with all the ******* trub.
> 6. You take the blame for all **** ups.
> 
> Once again its a freindly day and oneone is welcome to join me in the brew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you stick to the ******* rules.
> 
> 
> Alright!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



That is hilarious. I hope you're NOT joking.
I love 6.


----------



## chappo1970

bradsbrew said:


> OK I am looking for a mash bitch, there is only a couple of rules we need to stick to and they are :
> 
> 1. You will do what your ******* told!
> 2. Its my recipe dont **** with it!
> 3. Its my shit, use it like I told you to.
> 4. Your input is not welcome.
> 5. You can have the shitty cube with all the ******* trub.
> 6. You take the blame for all **** ups.
> 
> Once again its a freindly day and oneone is welcome to join me in the brew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you stick to the ******* rules.
> 
> 
> Alright!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




:lol: Classic Bradsbrew


----------



## bradsbrew

Mantis said:


> Awwwww Brad, almost makes me want to drive for two days to get there LOL



As long as your not too tired when you get here Mantis........fuckin dont want no bludging slackass pretending to help.


Cheers Bogan Brad


----------



## paulwolf350

Lilo said:


> Hopefully you will have by next years.
> 
> 
> :lol:




I will be in that, i will even bring my rig!



*2011 Chappo's Bogan, Brew, Beer And Boobs Day*
1. Lilo
2.Paulwolf
3.
4.


----------



## Lilo

paulwolf350 said:


> I will be in that, i will even bring my rig!
> 
> 
> 
> *2011 Chappo's Bogan, Brew, Beer And Boobs Day*
> 1. Lilo
> 2.Paulwolf
> 3.
> 4.



The Rocky boys are keen... Very Keen..


----------



## Lilo

bradsbrew said:


> OK I am looking for a mash bitch, there is only a couple of rules we need to stick to and they are :
> 
> 1. You will do what your ******* told!
> 2. Its my recipe dont **** with it!
> 3. Its my shit, use it like I told you to.
> 4. Your input is not welcome.
> 5. You can have the shitty cube with all the ******* trub.
> 6. You take the blame for all **** ups.
> 
> Once again its a freindly day and oneone is welcome to join me in the brew.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you stick to the ******* rules.
> 
> 
> Alright!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers





I'll be your bitch if you'll be mine
Same rules
:blink:


----------



## chappo1970

Don't believe Brad? look what he did to the last mash bitch that stirred the mash the wrong way!!! :lol:


----------



## paulwolf350

Lilo said:


> The Rocky boys are keen... Very Keen..




Schooey is dragging his up from Newcastle this year, I feel a bit inadequate, just planning ahead.

oh and i might like a beer or two too, so yeah pretty keen

Paul


----------



## bradsbrew

Lilo said:


> I'll be your bitch if you'll be mine
> Same rules
> :blink:


Looks like we'll be the single brewers Lilo...... There'll be no whinging about who gets to stir the mash....no... why is the mash so long? No whens the next step....no hey brad the stuff is bubbling over the edges and has made the fire go out.... should we do something.........Why are you getting another beer already........are you pissed......................ahhhhhhhhhhh the single brewer.......brewing peace.

Bogan Brad


----------



## Sully

winkle said:


> A couple of snorts of liquid arse and you should be right to fly solo






Ahh yes, I must pack that too..... h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> Don't believe Brad? look what he did to the last mash bitch that stirred the mash the wrong way!!! :lol:



Is there a sheep mup my arse in that picture???????????? Sure would explain a few things....

Pity me ole mate Rooky cant make it to this shindig....................actually hes a bad influence that fella.


----------



## chappo1970

bradsbrew said:


> Is there a sheep mup my arse in that picture???????????? Sure would explain a few things....
> 
> Pity me ole mate Rooky cant make it to this shindig....................actually hes a bad influence that fella.




Really? Seem to be doing well flying solo here brad!


----------



## banora brewer

Chappo said:


> Really? Seem to be doing well flying solo here brad!



Hey Chappo, I am just about to bottle a brew so wont have any ready, can i bring some commercial stuff, if i can make it???


----------



## clarkey7

Is it too late to put my name down for this - I've been given a green light h34r: ???

PB


----------



## chappo1970

banora brewer said:


> Hey Chappo, I am just about to bottle a brew so wont have any ready, can i bring some commercial stuff, if i can make it???




Oh alright! But as punishment you have to be Lilo's mash bitch for the day!


----------



## bradsbrew

No cameras this year alright :huh: . Told SWMBO that I will be healthy on the sunday for a family function. I figure if I am bad she will yell at me. If I totally piss her off there will be silence and no talking.............................easy decision really, I think I will put in the extra effort for silence h34r:


----------



## banora brewer

Chappo said:


> Oh alright! But as punishment you have to be Lilo's mash bitch for the day!



No Dramas, i will even help with the cooking


----------



## sav

Looks like Savy needs a bitch aswell for the day,  Jody Miss you man.


----------



## bradsbrew

Pocket Beers said:


> Is it too late to put my name down for this - I've been given a green light h34r: ???
> 
> PB



You can even help me brew if you want Dave..............................couple of simple rules though


----------



## bradsbrew

sav said:


> Looks like Savy needs a bitch aswell for the day,  Jody Miss you man.



Be fucked if I am gunna spend another hour of my life looking for your little bloody eye drop refacto thingys this year either spray boy  Anyone smell clutch


----------



## chappo1970

Pocket Beers said:


> Is it too late to put my name down for this - I've been given a green light h34r: ???
> 
> PB




Woot!!!! On ya Clarky! Very welcome addition to the fold.

I'll send you the PM but you know where I live anyway.

One Happy Chap Chap


----------



## clarkey7

Chappo said:


> Woot!!!! On ya Clarky! Very welcome addition to the fold.
> 
> I'll send you the PM but you know where I live anyway.
> 
> One Happy Chap Chap


Awesome Chap Chap. I'll be the mash tart for the day....I'll be anyones.


----------



## praxis178

paulwolf350 said:


> I will be in that, i will even bring my rig!
> 
> 
> 
> *2011 Chappo's Bogan, Brew, Beer And Boobs Day*
> 1. Lilo
> 2.Paulwolf
> 3.
> 4.



*2011 Chappo's Bogan, Brew, Beer And Boobs Day*
1. Lilo
2.Paulwolf
3.Thomas J.
4.

Figure if I get in now and work on her all year I can't miss!  May even drag my gas rig down..... I that gas I can smell? :blink:


----------



## praxis178

Chappo said:


> :lol:
> I guess yours and mine must be reading the same book?



Guess so, now what I reeealy want to know is how the hell does a play book like that get around? Just ain't fair!


----------



## Gavo

bradsbrew said:


> You threw out a flanno, you threw out a flanno? Well I hope it was used to wipe up some sump oil off the driveway and no longer deemed good enough to wear to the pokies any more. Ya cant throw out flannos mine either were away till their invisible or they just disappear.



Yeah well it was some years ago I think it was when I left Logan and it was merely threads hanging on. Oh bugger look at that posh word I used, "merely", and the fancy punctuation; not bogan at all. Don't worry I got the perfect Tee shirt picked up from Kmart to go with the torn denim shorts and new wave Chinese safety boots.

Gavo


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> OK I am looking for a mash bitch, there is only a couple of rules we need to stick to and they are :
> 
> 1. You will do what your ******* told!
> 2. Its my recipe dont **** with it!
> 3. Its my shit, use it like I told you to.
> 4. Your input is not welcome.
> 5. You can have the shitty cube with all the ******* trub.
> 6. You take the blame for all **** ups.
> 
> Once again its a freindly day and oneone is welcome to join me in the brew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you stick to the ******* rules.
> 
> 
> Alright!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



I'm happy to help out Brad.

I'm guessing it'll be a BABBs mini-comp beer right .
And I promise not to spill any Marco Polo in by accident.............. 

















Oopps.


----------



## scoundrel

sav said:


> Looks like Savy needs a bitch aswell for the day,  Jody Miss you man.



If your still looking mate ill stick my hand up for mash slag duties?

Juniper & port cider in secondary tomorrow morning. Cheers scoundrel.


----------



## chappo1970

Well this little brewing day sure as hell is shaping up to be a real event. 6 brew rigs, 6 brewers and 6 mash hands (bitches... just being politically correct) brewing approximately 300lts of sweet, sweet beer. I was talking to Lilo last night and he reckons the coppers are gunna show up for sure.

Let me paint you a picture. 40 odd blokes dressed as Bogans gathered around what will look a massive meth lab. The air is heavy with hops and malts. Drinking, swearing and carrying on. :lol: Oh god I can't wait!

Ok will be attempting to hook up 2 webcams for the day. I will trialing this out tonight so keep your eyes peeled for the post as if it's too dodgy I won't bother.





Gavo said:


> ...Don't worry I got the perfect Tee shirt picked up from Kmart to go with the torn denim shorts and new wave Chinese safety boots.
> 
> Gavo



That's better wouldn't want ya to be the odd fella out, huh? Gavo better make sure those safety boots are at least double pluggers. I have maintain my high standard of safety around the brewery you know?  



winkle said:


> And I promise not to spill any Marco Polo in by accident..............



Oh great! So ya wanna stink the place out with garlic then :lol: .



scoundrelrogue said:


> Juniper & port cider in secondary tomorrow morning. Cheers scoundrel.



Juniper and Port Cider huh? Sounds interesting I be sure to try it.


----------



## TidalPete

Just paid my $25 Chap Chap & used my forum number for easy identification. :icon_cheers:
I'll be wearing my Bogan Jacky Howe underneath my usual gear so not to look out of place.  

T


----------



## chappo1970

Check Pete! Member 531 yeah?

I hear you will have some competition for most stinkiest fart Pete. Apparently schooey can drop 10 men with one little bottom burp? We might have to have you on a strict diet of home brew, eggs, baked beans and garlic sausages? :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

The only boobs at Chappo's will be these ones


----------



## TidalPete

Chappo said:


> Check Pete! Member 531 yeah?
> 
> I hear you will have some competition for most stinkiest fart Pete. Apparently schooey can drop 10 men with one little bottom burp? We might have to have you on a strict diet of home brew, eggs, baked beans and garlic sausages? :lol:




Check Chappo!

Now old TidalPete had a perfect backside
With a bunch of red hairs & a wart on each side
He fancied himself winning with ease
Having trained on a diet of beer, cabbage & cheese

(With apologies to the author of (The Farting Contest")

T


----------



## fraser_john

Just down at the National in Geelong for lunch, they had this free postcard and it immediately struck me that all I could think of was Chappos thread.......go figure


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

fraser_john said:


> Just down at the National in Geelong for lunch, they had this free postcard and it immediately struck me that all I could think of was Chappos thread.......go figure




GOLD....


----------



## chappo1970

fraser_john said:


> Just down at the National in Geelong for lunch, they had this free postcard and it immediately struck me that all I could think of was Chappos thread.......go figure




I wish I had the coin to have that made into a massive canvas banner :lol: 

As Duke said GOLD!


----------



## sqyre

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The only boobs at Chappo's will be these ones



PHfffft!!!! Man Boobs? :huh: What an Amateur...
Ask Winkle about MAN BOOBS....

Sqyre..  

P.s. The _rumors of my death_ have been greatly exaggerated...


----------



## winkle

sqyre said:


> PHfffft!!!! Man Boobs? :huh: What an Amateur...
> Ask Winkle about MAN BOOBS....
> 
> Sqyre..
> 
> P.s. The _rumors of my death_ have been greatly exaggerated...



Mentally scarred for life, I are and I think NickB may have been collateral damage.
Where have you been all this time Sqyre? This mob will need your slam-dancing crowd control methods


----------



## clean brewer

Yeh, sorry Sav, not the best at home at the moment and Nat has a Wedding on so I have to watch the kids, I really wanted to go but cant do anything about it.. Ill still go in on the Cube, it will help me as I cant be fucked brewing at the moment...

Ill give you a call when im up to it mate...



sav said:


> Looks like Savy needs a bitch aswell for the day,  Jody Miss you man.


----------



## Gavo

Chappo said:


> That's better wouldn't want ya to be the odd fella out, huh? Gavo better make sure those safety boots are at least double pluggers. I have maintain my high standard of safety around the brewery you know?



Nothin of that high WH&S standard mate, Just slip on's. They are my high quality cut down welding and lawn mowing sandals though, complete with welding burn marks


Gavo.


----------



## lczaban

sqyre said:


> P.s. The _rumors of my death_ have been greatly exaggerated...



We thought you were buried under a mount of kiddie spew... :icon_vomit: :icon_cheers:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The only boobs at Chappo's will be these ones




NO BULLSH*T! That kid looks like a kid who lives in my complex! Fat 14YO bastard!


----------



## TidalPete

_WALLACE_ said:


> NO BULLSH*T! That kid looks like a kid who lives in my complex! Fat 14YO bastard!



Cruel statement! 
Let's hope your life runs without any hiccups WALLACE? Must be nice to be perfect? <_< 

T


----------



## chappo1970

Oi grumpy Pete I hope your eating your beans and cabbage! Your reputation and Qld pride is at stake here!  

Chap Chap


----------



## TidalPete

Chappo said:


> Oi grumpy Pete I hope your eating your beans and cabbage! Your reputation and Qld pride is at stake here!
> 
> Chap Chap



Grumpy?

Been there, done that as a fat kid & copped lots of the above rubbish mate. WeightWatchers rocks. :super:
Just weight  wait until you taste my Yummie Yorky (Thanks BribieG :icon_cheers: ).

Beer, cabbage & cheese please Chap Chap. I am in secret training under the sheets with the missus as No1 taster-tester. :icon_cheers: 

And may I please remind you once again that I am a REAL Queenslander not a bloody blowin.
And now back to the REAL football with Broncos versus Cowboys. Whoo-whoooooo :super: 

T


----------



## chappo1970

TidalPete said:


> Grumpy?
> 
> Been there, done that as a fat kid & copped lots of the above rubbish mate. WeightWatchers rocks. :super:
> Just weight wait until you taste my Yummie Yorky (Thanks BribieG :icon_cheers: ).
> 
> Beer, cabbage & cheese please Chap Chap. I am in secret training under the sheets with the missus as No1 taster-tester. :icon_cheers:
> 
> And may I please remind you once again that I am a REAL Queenslander not a bloody blowin.
> And now back to the REAL football with Broncos versus Cowboys. Whoo-whoooooo
> 
> T



:lol: God bless ya Pete!


----------



## TidalPete

Hey!

How can I be grumpy with the Broncos in front 20-0 at half time? :lol: 
You bugger Chap Chap! You're pulling it again aren't you? (My leg I mean?). :lol: 

T


----------



## chappo1970

TidalPete said:


> Hey!
> 
> How can I be grumpy with the Broncos in front 20-0 at half time? :lol:
> You bugger Chap Chap! You're pulling it again aren't you? (My leg I mean?). :lol:
> 
> T




No I was actually being very sincere mate. I have always enjoyed you antics!


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

TidalPete said:


> Cruel statement!
> Let's hope your life runs without any hiccups WALLACE? Must be nice to be perfect? <_<
> 
> T



Wouldnt u just lurrrve 2 know about my life mate? Try 365 Hiccups in 1 year! I'm sure we'll all hear the story on the day. Ive got nothing against the "slightly overweight" just stating that the fella looks like a resident in the complex................ NO OFFENCE MEANT!!!!!!


----------



## bradsbrew

_WALLACE_ said:


> Ive got nothing against the "slightly overweight"


What about fat conts like ........................add your name here fellas :lol:


----------



## TidalPete

_WALLACE_ said:


> Wouldnt u just lurrrve 2 know about my life mate? Try 365 Hiccups in 1 year! I'm sure we'll all hear the story on the day. Ive got nothing against the "slightly overweight" just stating that the fella looks like a resident in the complex................ NO OFFENCE MEANT!!!!!!



WALLACE,

Never took any offence at all.  
Merely stating that your post was cruel to the poor bugger you referred to & it truly was IMHO.
Not condemning you for life WALLACE & will surely share a beer with you next time we meet. :beer: 

The good news is that the Broncos slipped over the post just in time. :super: 

T

Edit -------- Bugger off Brad. :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

I think that kid was a weight lifter who had accidently consumed some of Scruffy chilli sauce  .

_(never thought I'd feel sorry for flies)_


----------



## chappo1970

bradsbrew said:


> What about fat conts like ........................add your name here fellas :lol:




At least I wasn't forced to walk around on my hands and subjected to having a smiley face drawn on my ass! :lol:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

TidalPete said:


> WALLACE,
> 
> Never took any offence at all.
> Merely stating that your post was cruel to the poor bugger you referred to & it truly was IMHO.
> Not condemning you for life WALLACE & will surely share a beer with you next time we meet.
> 
> The good news is that the Broncos slipped over the post just in time.
> 
> T
> 
> Edit -------- Bugger off Brad.




AHH! Your right mate! sure we'll be laughing on the bogan day....(he's a little bastard anyway!  ) 

P.S. Bugger Off Broncos! Bring on the Mighty Adelaide Crows!


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> At least I wasn't forced to walk around on my hands and subjected to having a smiley face drawn on my ass! :lol:



Hmmmmmmmm well I may just have to change my description of you next time someone asks what you actually look like, because that is exactly how I have been describing you.


----------



## TidalPete

_WALLACE_ said:


> (he's a little bastard anyway!  )



You're not wrong there mate. Chap Chap is all that & more. :lol: :lol: 

T


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

TidalPete said:


> You're not wrong there mate. Chap Chap is all that & more. :lol: :lol:
> 
> T




He! He! Wasnt on about CHAP CHAP! if he's willing to put up with me for a good 12-24hrs he must be a bloody top bloke!

@ CHAPPO: Empty your bloody INBOX Please!


----------



## bradsbrew

_WALLACE_ said:


> AHH! Your right mate! sure we'll be laughing on the bogan day....(he's a little bastard anyway!  )
> 
> P.S. Bugger Off Broncos! Bring on the Mighty Adelaide Crows!



Jees Walllace, first you pick on me fat mates now your a ping pong supporter???????????????


----------



## chappo1970

Why does everyone pick on me???


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> Jees Walllace, first you pick on me fat mates now your a ping pong supporter???????????????



Settle down Brad as part of my self-appointed role as mash bitch, I'll sort out these pricks. "Don't touch shiny things or ya'll regret it" "Not a Broncos/Titans/Cowboys supporter eh, Lower NSW/VIC thattways".
Sorry can't come in here wearing that head.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

winkle said:


> Sorry can't come in here wearing that head.




Im still allowed to come arent i???????


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> Settle down Brad as part of my self-appointed role as mash bitch, I'll sort out these pricks. "Don't touch shiny things or ya'll regret it" "Not a Broncos/Titans/Cowboys supporter eh, Lower NSW/VIC thattways".
> Sorry can't come in here wearing that head.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoundrel

bugger the adelaide crows, up the collingwood magpies. ping pong eh Brad? Winkle can i borrow a kilo of marco polo? Ive just found a well deserved use for it.


----------



## bradsbrew

scoundrelrogue said:


> bugger the adelaide crows, up the collingwood magpies. ping pong eh Brad? Winkle can i borrow a kilo of marco polo? Ive just found a well deserved use for it.




Bring that shit anywhere near my kettle and you will soon find out what a real tackle is like.......none of this push me shove you :angry:


----------



## chappo1970

NO CHINESE HOPS ALLOWED AT CHAPPO MANOR! :angry:


----------



## NickB

Wasn't that where they were all from in the first place.... h34r:













Cheers


PS: 'Carn the Bombers


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Wasn't that where they were all from in the first place.... h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> PS: 'Carn the Bombers


Nick, its just bad remembrings for Chappo, I intend to do the right thing and cover his footpath with a thick layer of Marco polo so no dog (or cat) will ever releve itself there again.
For this service there is no charge. B)


----------



## winkle

Update


> 1. Chappo
> 2. NickB
> 3. J1gSaw
> 4. Sully
> 5. Bradsbrew
> 6. StillScottish maybe....I've got to be at a Band gig at 10am Sunday :-(
> 7. Lilo
> 8. Bonj (about time I made this a definite(Nothing for sale. Well maybe InCider.... or Sully))
> 9. mossyrocks
> 10.
> 11.Winkle (probable, fruit beer?)
> 12. TidalPete (With fresh batteries)
> 13. Franko
> 14. Hogan
> 15. Pumpy
> 16. Klieny (Maybe) the token mexican (if i can stop visiting relies)
> 17. Ross
> 18.Gavo
> 19. geoff_tewierik
> 20.Paulwolf (flying in on the day)
> 21 Altstart plus keg
> 22. Browndog - parole pending.
> 23. jayandcath - Hopeful to attend (Not out, just shakey)
> 24 Savy I should be wright ( plus keg ).
> 25. DKS
> 26. Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre
> 27. Sera (+8 test tube packs for sale (20x tubes, 20x stoppers and tube rack))
> 28. Scruffy - it's only 20 minutes on the bloody train... I may be able to wing it!!!
> 29. _wallace_ Can i tag along too?
> 30. scoundrelrogue - some sort a cidery thing with lots of chilli
> 31. Tazman1967
> 32. Goldy
> 33.Sunshine_Brewer-and bro in law + Muenchner Dunkel
> 
> 
> Brewing: (Brewer, Mash Bitch and brew)
> Because of power limitations I will have to limit this to 4 powered rigs. However if your system is fully gas then it won't ne an issue. I have a mill so there is no need pre mill grains.
> 
> 
> 1. Chappo (Shermanator Mk2) and Sully brewing a 120 minute IIPA
> 2. Ross (Sabco Brew-Magic) and Franko brewing "something"
> 3. Bradsbrew(dodgy rig)
> 4. Lilo (Rig Name to be decided on the day)
> 5.
> 6. Battered sav brewery if I still have my ute,and if theres enough power.



Is this update an updated update?


----------



## bum




----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Damn it! Thats Him!


----------



## stillscottish

winkle said:


> Update
> 
> Is this update an updated update?



????? cos my update has regressed.
I'll be there. No gig the next day


----------



## chappo1970

:beerbang: Woot StillScotish!!! Wouldn't be a Qld bash without ya.... and the bagpipes :icon_chickcheers: 

Guys i am now hunting some tables of the camping type. If you can bring some please let me know :icon_cheers: 


Chap Chap


----------



## winkle

Chappo said:


> :beerbang: Woot StillScotish!!! Wouldn't be a Qld bash without ya.... and the bagpipes :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Guys i am now hunting some tables of the camping type. If you can bring some please let me know :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> Chap Chap



I'm guessing that we should bring chairs as well??


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> I'm guessing that we should bring chairs as well??




 Yes chairs as well please. Thank you Winkle! :beer:


----------



## stillscottish

I have a stool.

h34r:


----------



## chappo1970

stillscottish said:


> I have a stool.
> 
> h34r:




Typical Scot won't waste a thing! They will even sit on their stools? :unsure: :lol:


----------



## stillscottish

I'm tempted to bring the Antiques Brewshow. Let all you shiny boys see how it should be done.


----------



## Lilo

I wont have a stool till Sunday


----------



## Sully

Well since I'm not able to contribute a home brewed beer for consumption, I shall bring some S&P Calamari, Tempura Prawns and whatever else I can scrounge up as nibbles throughout the arvo.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

SWMBO is taking the kids away on Thursday, and wont be returning till Sunday.....

BUT...the local pub is having a Calender girl contest on Fri night...

Should I 

A : stay at home all weekend and clean the shed up

B : Book a room at the local and drink some beer on Friday night

C : Get Chappo's address 

D : Be realistic and brew a Scottish Red Ale..

NOTE : some of these options will ensure a period of silence from SWMBO


----------



## Ross

Yea... Duc's coming :beer: 

cheers Ross


----------



## bonj

Hooray!


----------



## schooey

Pffft... We could even pick you up and drop you back off on the way home. Stu... Save you a few bucks on fuel..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Schooey, you got a spare seat.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

We could stay at the local, watch the girls, then go to Cappo's on Sat


----------



## schooey

We got a couple of spare seats, Stu... and that sounds like it could be a plan...  PM me a number, Stu and I'll give you a buzz


----------



## stillscottish

Stool??????


----------



## chappo1970

Ducatiboy stu said:


> A : stay at home all weekend and clean the shed up
> 
> B : Book a room at the local and drink some beer on Friday night
> 
> C : Get Chappo's address
> 
> D : Be realistic and brew a Scottish Red Ale..
> 
> NOTE : some of these options will ensure a period of silence from SWMBO




A. Come on you have plenty of time to do that another weekend
B. Pfffft Calendar girls are soooo 2009. Plus lets face the facts here me old friend you have as much chance scoring with a calendar girl as me having hot money sex with Drew Barrymore.
C. YES  
D. Now why would you want to do something stoopid like that?

Woot Duke! I hope you make the only logical choice?

Chap Chap


----------



## winkle

> B. Pfffft Calendar girls are soooo 2009. Plus lets face the facts here me old friend you have as much chance scoring with a calendar girl as me having hot money sex with Drew Barrymore.




Dunno about that, particularly when word gets out that Ducatiboy Stu is a movie/TV series casting agent interested in booking undiscovered talent (after Stu spreads it) :icon_cheers: .


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> Dunno about that, particularly when word gets out that Ducatiboy Stu is a movie/TV series casting agent interested in booking undiscovered talent (after Stu spreads it) :icon_cheers: .




:lol: 

Or he is an Airforce Jet Fighter pilot!


----------



## chappo1970

Whats the point of these?


----------



## clarkey7

Thanks Chappo, 

I'm up.....I'm mean awake now.  

PB


----------



## paulwolf350

Chappo said:


> Whats the point of these?




The women?









Pretty sure theyre comfy to lay with while you are, um......relaxing. These ones are good to look at too.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Chappo said:


> Whats the point of these?




What were their names again? I'm pretty sure i didnt see them on the list


----------



## Sully

Chappo said:


> Whats the point of these?





Ummm... who cares?


----------



## chappo1970

paulwolf350 said:


> The women?



No the micro bikini's :icon_drool2:


----------



## schooey

Why do I get the feeling your PC for all your work/home/day to day stuff looks like this chappo;




and the one for all your 'private collection' looks like this;




and with all that *cough* material, you probably should consider the latest in _cyber_ _virus protection_;


----------



## winkle

schooey said:


> *Why do I get the feeling your PC for all your work/home/day to day stuff looks like this chappo;*
> 
> View attachment 36322
> 
> 
> and the one for all your 'private collection' looks like this;
> 
> View attachment 36323
> 
> 
> and with all that *cough* material, you probably should consider the latest in _cyber_ _virus protection_;
> 
> View attachment 36324



Can't be Chappo's - no fortran punch-card reader.


----------



## chappo1970

schooey said:


> View attachment 36324



Good idea schooey! Wouldn't want to get my PC pregnant. :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

Very reluctantly going back on topic.



> Forecast for Monday
> Few showers, chiefly in the morning and evening. Moderate SE winds.
> 
> 
> Precis: Few showers.
> City: Min 19 Max 28
> Bayside: Min 20 Max 27
> 
> Tuesday Few showers. Min 19 Max 27
> Wednesday Few showers. Min 20 Max 28
> Thursday Few showers. Min 20 Max 28
> Friday Few showers. Min 20 Max 28
> *Saturday Showers. Min 21 Max 29
> *



Lets hope the showers are light, we don't want two piss-ups rained out in the one month.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

well if Ului come too visit the SE it could be blown out as well as rained out ... and cleaning the flood mud out of chap chaps pool befor you all get too swim..


----------



## scoundrel

bollocks to the rain i didnt whinge bitch and moan my way into 2weekends off to not get pissed and look at shiny brew thingys<_< . And besides i wouldnt want to miss chappo in his micro bikini


----------



## winkle

I'd picked him as a mankini bloke myself.


----------



## Lilo

winkle said:


> I'd picked him as a mankini bloke myself.




+1 and I am having night terrors form the experience..


----------



## Lilo

I vote the rain or cyclone are not a concern....

Brewing or bust


----------



## Lilo

Time to study up before the day...

There will be a test....


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Lilo said:


> Time to study up before the day...
> 
> There will be a test....



Couldn't find "The second hole from the back of the neck" on the image.........


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

_WALLACE_ said:


> Couldn't find "The second hole from the back of the neck" on the image.........




I'm sure Chap Chap can show you on the day Wallace, lol


----------



## bradsbrew

_WALLACE_ said:


> Couldn't find "The second hole from the back of the neck" on the image.........



That'd be the nail bone, right next to the pin bone which is the one Chap Chap uses. :unsure:


----------



## bradsbrew

Sorry for the on topic post but I am stuck deciding what to bring, a keg of 3.5% Aussie Ale (on Pacman) or a keg of 5% English bitter (on 1469) or 1/2 keg of 6.5% APA on Pacman or if its ready I could bring a keg of 5% English Bitter (on 1882).

Hmm it will probably be the keg 3.5% boring aussie ale (its gunna be a big day) and a few bottles of the others, might even find a bottle of stout to throw in. 

Will be brewing either an aussie old or a stout. May even try to push out 66L.


Not long to go now.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

The Goat is definatly the mascot for Chappo...And its only because Sqyre wont share his sheep... :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The Goat is definatly the mascot for Chappo...And its only because Sqyre wont share his sheep... :icon_cheers:




Hey Duke do ya want ya knickers back that you left here last time?


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> Hey Duke do ya want ya knickers back that you left here last time?



Ummmmmm why do you have Stu knickers??????


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Yes..why do you have them...I gave them to Brad..... :unsure:


----------



## chappo1970

bradsbrew said:


> Ummmmmm why do you have Stu knickers??????



I found them in the barn.... h34r:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Brad doesnt have a barn... h34r:


----------



## lczaban

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yes..why do you have them...I gave them to Brad..... :unsure:






Chappo said:


> I found them in the barn.... h34r:



Chappo, I thought you should have learned a long time ago to stop looking for your dignity...


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> I found them in the barn.... h34r:




Oh yeah thats right Stu gave them to me to clean, that 100% sod perc gets any stain out. I left them to dry in the barn :wacko:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Trust Chappo to go Barn sneaking during the nite

Ooops..I mean snowdropping


----------



## jyo

Chappo said:


> Whats the point of these?




Was scrolling through this thread (again) and this missus thought I was surfing for some porn. As if....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

JYO...you obviuosly dont know what the net is here for..

Yep...Chappo's entertainment


----------



## jyo

Ducatiboy stu said:


> JYO...you obviuosly dont know what the net is here for..
> 
> Yep...Chappo's entertainment



What, you can get porn on the internet? h34r:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Chappo seems to be the only one to find so far.... :angry:


----------



## jyo

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Chappo seems to be the only one to find so far.... :angry:



Ok boys, it seems you are having trouble mustering up some entertainment for the night. I have done my resaerch, and this looks like a good option:

The drink servers/keg bitches:




And the stripper:




She will bring a sheep mask for anyone interested


----------



## chappo1970

GravityGuru said:


> Chappo, I thought you should have learned a long time ago to stop looking for your dignity...



Since when did I ever have any dignity? Especially with parattzi... <_< 


jyo said:


> Ok boys, it seems you are having trouble mustering up some entertainment for the night. I have done my resaerch, and this looks like a good option:
> 
> The drink servers/keg bitches:
> 
> View attachment 36342
> 
> 
> And the stripper:
> 
> View attachment 36343
> 
> 
> She will bring a sheep mask for anyone interested




Oooooo like the look of that Keg Wench! :wub:


----------



## jyo

Oooooo like the look of that Keg Wench! :wub:
[/quote]

I thought you might, Chappo!


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> Sorry for the on topic post but I am stuck deciding what to bring, a keg of 3.5% Aussie Ale (on Pacman) or a keg of 5% English bitter (on 1469) or 1/2 keg of 6.5% APA on Pacman or if its ready I could bring a keg of 5% English Bitter (on 1882).
> 
> Hmm it will probably be the keg 3.5% boring aussie ale (its gunna be a big day) and a few bottles of the others, might even find a bottle of stout to throw in.
> 
> Will be brewing either an aussie old or a stout. May even try to push out 66L.
> 
> 
> Not long to go now.



Warning - on Topic
Which breed of stout were you considering Brad? (A good Aussie Old would be nice also) 
I'm looking at either bringing a keg of UXB or a mixed bag of bottles (Galaxian PA, UXB, Acerola Sour, Choco RIS, Mild & Chu Dat Hopf Phat IPA) depends if I drive or train it down.
Now back to goatboy_ (oops spoiler)_ goat girl.


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> or a mixed bag of bottles (Galaxian PA, UXB, Acerola Sour, Choco RIS, Mild & Chu Dat Hopf Phat IPA).




As tasty as they appear bottles are a no-no Perry. Let's hope you're driving down?

T


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

jyo said:


> What, you can get porn on the internet? h34r:






_WALLACE_


----------



## muckey

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Chappo seems to be the only one to find so far.... :angry:



chappo knows lots about the intergoogles


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Muckey said:


> chappo knows lots about the intergoogles



Bugger you Muckey  ! about 5 seconds too late!


----------



## Kleiny

rofl just rofl :lol: :lol: 

i think i shed a tear


----------



## Lilo

Absolutely Priceless.

Must go find some porn now....


----------



## Pumpy

Where is a good place to stay overnight Friday night with some good beer for Pumpy, Franko, Hogan and PJ not a Gay pub or a brothel, we wont trash it .

Ps We dont mind a fight 

Thanks 


Pumpy


----------



## winkle

Pumpy said:


> Where is a good place to stay overnight Friday night with some good beer for Pumpy, Franko, Hogan and PJ not a Gay pub or a brothel, we wont trash it .
> 
> Ps We dont mind a fight
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Pumpy



Woodridge Tavern?

h34r:


----------



## Pumpy

winkle said:


> Woodridge Tavern?
> 
> h34r:



Winkle Are you Serious ????????

Pumpy


----------



## bonj

Pumpy said:


> Winkle Are you Serious ????????
> 
> Pumpy


I wouldn't... *seriously*... Unless you like to be on the receiving end of gang violence.


----------



## jyo

_WALLACE_ said:


> _WALLACE_




Fark, that was piss funny. :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

Pumpy said:


> Winkle Are you Serious ????????
> 
> Pumpy



Well the fight would be on, but no - I'm guessing that you guys would be looking for somewhere down on the Gold Coast, but you'll need a local to chime in for a joint with decent beer. Everywhere I can think of is out of your way.


----------



## chappo1970

Pumpy said:


> Where is a good place to stay overnight Friday night with some good beer for Pumpy, Franko, Hogan and PJ not a Gay pub or a brothel, we wont trash it .
> 
> Ps We dont mind a fight
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Pumpy



Nuthin' wrong with Chappo manor Pumpy. You are welcome to stay here Friday if you want too.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## TidalPete

Pumpy said:


> Where is a good place to stay overnight Friday night with some good beer for Pumpy, Franko, Hogan and PJ not a Gay pub or a brothel, we wont trash it .
> 
> Ps We dont mind a fight
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Pumpy



Batz's place!  

He won't mind as he is away.

T


----------



## hefevice

winkle said:


> Very reluctantly going back on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope the showers are light, we don't want two piss-ups rained out in the one month.



Taking it back off topic where it belongs....RAIN = WET T-SHIRT!!!


----------



## TidalPete

hefevice said:


> Taking it back off topic where it belongs....RAIN = WET T-SHIRT!!!



Depending on who your preferred weather forecaster is it's looking a little better ATM ---- LINKY

Oops Sorry! That's the forcast for my local area but only a spit & a jump from Chap Chap in the general scale of things?

T


----------



## Pumpy

Chappo said:


> Nuthin' wrong with Chappo manor Pumpy. You are welcome to stay here Friday if you want too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chap Chap



Thanks Chappo , We will dont want to wear out our welcome , its a comforting option 

pumpy


----------



## chappo1970

Pumpy said:


> Thanks Chappo , We will dont want to wear out our welcome , its a comforting option
> 
> pumpy




The only way to wear it out is if we... shudder... run out of beer! :icon_chickcheers: 

Anyway more than welcome if the need arrives. Franko has my mobile number and to be honest the extra couple of hands to help me the night before would be great.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## banora brewer

Hey Chappo, looks like i might be able to make it, i just got the sack, so no need for a sickie!!!!!! can i bring some commercial beer? or food to contribute plus the $25


----------



## chappo1970

banora brewer said:


> Hey Chappo, looks like i might be able to make it, i just got the sack, so no need for a sickie!!!!!! can i bring some commercial beer? or food to contribute plus the $25




Jase that's not good news  . Sorry to hear that.

Just yourself, some beers for consumption and a will to have a goodtime with your fellow brewers is all that's needed. Although would appreciate a hand with cooking Food on the day.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## NickB

Payment x 3 sent today Chappo!

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970

NickB said:


> Payment x 3 sent today Chappo!
> 
> Cheers




Thanks Nick! :icon_cheers: 

Because there are 3 of you does that mean 3 x Kegs of (sch)porter?


----------



## banora brewer

Chappo said:


> Jase that's not good news  . Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Just yourself, some beers for consumption and a will to have a goodtime with your fellow brewers is all that's needed. Although would appreciate a hand with cooking Food on the day.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chap Chap


Mate happy to help in any way


----------



## andrewl

Here you go guys,
I'll be sending a stripper up on my behalf... I think she's a real beauty :wub: 

View attachment stripper.bmp


----------



## InCider

andrewl said:


> Here you go guys,
> I'll be sending a stripper up on my behalf... I think she's a real beauty :wub:




That's not my best side Andrew! :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

InCider said:


> That's not my best side Andrew! :lol:




Maybe you need to stop walking around on your hands? :icon_cheers:


----------



## svyturys

Isn't there a book and movie, both titled.."The men who stare at goats"?

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Ducatiboy stu




----------



## chappo1970

I actually contempated borrowing a Mates, Mrs goat for the day for shits and giggles. I reckon it would have been as funny as hell the expression on few faces. "Shit they WERE SERIOUS! I'm outa here!". They have 20 or so for goats milk production. But the thought of 40 odd brewers terrorising the poor thing made me decide against it. :lol: 

Still it could happen?  

Chap Chap


----------



## winkle

Chappo said:


> I actually contempated borrowing a Mates, Mrs goat for the day for shits and giggles. I reckon it would have been as funny as hell the expression on few faces. "Shit they WERE SERIOUS! I'm outa here!". They have 20 or so for goats milk production. But the thought of 40 odd brewers terrorising the poor thing made me decide against it. :lol:
> 
> Still it could happen?
> 
> Chap Chap



Get on the piss with Ross and convince him the goat costume is a good idea :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> Get on the piss with Ross and convince him the goat costume is a good idea :icon_cheers:




:lol: :lol: 

And paint a target on his bum! :blink:


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> Maybe you need to stop walking around on your hands? :icon_cheers:



I just wanted to show you my new hairstyle.


----------



## chappo1970

InCider said:


> I just wanted to show you my new hairstyle.




Oh right! My bad!

I hope you don't me saying but I thought your hairstyle should be parted down the middle rathen than the comb over style you are sporting. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu




----------



## chappo1970

Sorry Fella's but I have to close the list to this event. If you haven't PM'ed me or put your name on the list by now its just too late. By a quick finger count there will be over 40 attending this doo.

Just a word of caution I'm a bit egdy about dickheads. Heaps of piss around and a bad attitude are not a good mix. If your one who gets a little punchy with a few under the belt please leave it at home. This is not the place nor the venue. All the homebrewers doo's I have been to and hosted there has never been one incident ever and I'd like it kept that way. Also if everybody can pitch in where and when needed it makes it more enjoyable for everyone.

On a lighter note food is all but organised and the top garage has been cleared and cleaned to accomodate all the rigs on the day if needed because of bad weather. The wood stack has been stocked up for the bon fire and Sqyre's Puff'n Billy.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> Just a word of caution I'm a bit egdy about dickheads.



Can I still come SWMBO thinks I'm a dickhead. Although I am more of a spewy, shit your pants type of drunk rather than a violent drunk :huh:


----------



## mccuaigm

bradsbrew said:


> Can I still come SWMBO thinks I'm a dickhead. Although I am more of a spewy, shit your pants type of drunk rather than a violent drunk :huh:



+1 SWMBO knows I'm a dickhead. Am a noddy though, only harmful to myself :chug:


----------



## stillscottish

I'm just the regular, come-to naked in the front yard type. :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> Warning - on Topic
> Which breed of stout were you considering Brad? (A good Aussie Old would be nice also)



I am thinking a 60 odd litre batch of this......

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=751

Hey Chap Chap what is the earliest I can get there to get my water heating up?

Cheers Brad


----------



## chappo1970

bradsbrew said:


> I am thinking a 60 odd litre batch of this......
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=751
> 
> Hey Chap Chap what is the earliest I can get there to get my water heating up?
> 
> Cheers Brad




Gates open at 6am!


----------



## tazman1967

Funds sent


----------



## bonj

I'm your amorous type drunk, so it may be the goat's lucky night...


----------



## Kleiny

Im trying to see if i can fit a few brews in my baggage for the flight.

and using a different method than anal insertion,.

Does anybody know if the domestic flights allow you to have home brew in your baggage?

It would be nice to share a few of my beers.

Kleiny


----------



## winkle

Bonj said:


> I'm your amorous type drunk, so it may be the goat's lucky night...




I'd be keeping my eye on this bloke Chappo - typical Ipswich, blood-nut, drunken thrashing machine


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> I'd be keeping my eye on this bloke Chappo - typical Ipswich, blood-nut, drunken thrashing machine




<_< Yes I have my eye on him Winkle. He got a little roudy at the Beer and Boobs Day last month... <_<


----------



## bradsbrew

paulwolf350 said:


> Brad, Have you had a taste to make sure its not turned to vinegar?
> 
> Paul



Mate there is good news and bad news...............................

The good news is your keg was fookin fantastic and tasting great. can I get the recipe??


The bad news is............... your beer *was* nice and I have a hang over  .

Seriously its a great beer and I am sure the punters will enjoy the last 2 litres.


Brad


----------



## bum

Kleiny said:


> Does anybody know if the domestic flights allow you to have home brew in your baggage?


 Checked should pose no problems. Hand luggage might be an issue. Not worth the risk, IMO - check it.


----------



## bonj

Chappo said:


> <_< Yes I have my eye on him Winkle. He got a little roudy at the Beer and Boobs Day last month... <_<


<insert crazy eyes here>


----------



## Sully

Chappo said:


> Just a word of caution I'm a bit egdy about dickheads. Heaps of piss around and a bad attitude are not a good mix. If your one who gets a little punchy with a few under the belt please leave it at home. This is not the place nor the venue. All the homebrewers doo's I have been to and hosted there has never been one incident ever and I'd like it kept that way. Also if everybody can pitch in where and when needed it makes it more enjoyable for everyone.


Security Guard for the night - meet Maurice



































What's the password?? h34r:


----------



## sav

Just filtering my Nelson sauvin, bssaz ,APA taste awesome cant wait to its carbed. :super:


----------



## bradsbrew

sav said:


> Just filtering my Nelson sauvin, bssaz ,APA taste awesome cant wait to its carbed. :super:




You wait till your beer is carbed?????????? Who else does this strange thing??


----------



## bradsbrew

Sully said:


> Security Guard for the night - meet Maurice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the password?? h34r:


C'mon Sully, your photoshop skills are going to waste. You know you want too. Perhaps the make up shot??


----------



## chappo1970

bradsbrew said:


> C'mon Sully, your photoshop skills are going to waste. You know you want too. Perhaps the make up shot??




<_< Don't encourage him Brad! <_<


----------



## sqyre

Chappo said:


> On a lighter note food is all but organised and the top garage has been cleared and cleaned to accomodate all the rigs on the day if needed because of bad weather. The wood stack has been stocked up for the bon fire and Sqyre's Puff'n Billy.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chap Chap



Sorry Chap chap, i will get my payment to ya ASAP...
Had a lot on in the last week..
Me and the smoker will be there, i just need to find some beer to bring.
I havent brewed for a long time and all i have is some old Pilsener that has been buried in the Brew fridge Lagering for about 4months..  

Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB

Don't let Ross too close to it..... h34r:


----------



## Weizguy

schooey said:


> We got a couple of spare seats, Stu... and that sounds like it could be a plan...  PM me a number, Stu and I'll give you a buzz


How did you go with that Schooey?

Do we have enough room for the extra brew rig (as well as permission)?

Our names are not on the official list. Are we gonna miss out?
Chapeau? Does that mean ur a hat man?


----------



## stillscottish

Money transferred.

Cheers


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Chap, Chap, Chappity, Chap, Chap! $25.00 was just put into ur bank account! may only be able to stay half of the day though......................... seeing how many strings i can pull (STRINGS.......) so i can have a few and crash the night though!

_W_


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> I am thinking a 60 odd litre batch of this......
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=751
> 
> Hey Chap Chap what is the earliest I can get there to get my water heating up?
> 
> Cheers Brad



That looks pretty damm good Brad :icon_drool2: , what time is mash-in???


----------



## paulwolf350

bradsbrew said:


> Mate there is good news and bad news...............................
> 
> The good news is your keg was fookin fantastic and tasting great. can I get the recipe??
> 
> 
> The bad news is............... your beer *was* nice and I have a hang over  .
> 
> Seriously its a great beer and I am sure the punters will enjoy the last 2 litres.
> 
> 
> Brad



He he, told Chappo i was bringing a keg...was it supposed to be full? 

I thought I could fill it once i got there. I dont have to take a full tank of petrol to the servo!


----------



## Screwtop

Perfect mix for Chappo's do Campbell

http://www.mahalo.com/goat-bagpipes

Screwy


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

gold screwy ,, good find ,,,, are there any brewers from charliville ?? send Campbell a big stinky goat skin with head still on ...

cheers


----------



## mccuaigm

This has gotta be the prize for the day

http://www.thedrunkengoat.com.au/?stg=261&view=261


----------



## Fents

hey chappo dont forget to make up kleinys bed before he gets there, he has a habbit of falling asleep early.


----------



## Kleiny

Damn it fents now i cant sneek off for a nap and get back up for more entertainment. :lol: 

You know i have mild drinking Narcolepsy.


----------



## browndog

We are going to be in for an interesting time if that cyclone decides to head south boys.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Les the Weizguy said:


> How did you go with that Schooey?
> 
> Do we have enough room for the extra brew rig (as well as permission)?
> 
> Our names are not on the official list. Are we gonna miss out?
> Chapeau? Does that mean ur a hat man?




Wont be going... Will be at The Pub With No Beer on friday night


----------



## bonj

browndog said:


> We are going to be in for an interesting time if that cyclone decides to head south boys.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


----------



## Lilo

Bonj said:


> View attachment 36401





"A PERFECT BREW"


----------



## Kleiny

Dont northerners always have a party if a cyclone is going to hit. I remember being in port douglas as one was moveing in and we went to the supermarket where the checkout chick said once she nocked off she was haveing a cyclone party and invited us along. Of course it pissed down but everybody was too drunk too care. (aaaaaaaahhhhhhh good times).

I fly out tomorrow mid day and get a couple of drinking days in before the big event.

catch you all there

Kleiny


----------



## TidalPete

browndog said:


> We are going to be in for an interesting time if that cyclone decides to head south boys.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



At the very least there should be heavy showers. Pity poor Mrs Chappo with 40 plus brewers & all those rigs squashed into her garage & barby area all demanding a change of dry clothing & a dry place to drop after midnight.
Someone mentioned a marque way back in this thread. Who was it & is it still available?

Kleiny,
All Queenslanders know that the best way to shelter from a cyclone is to stock the toilet with all essentials including flashlight & beer. Go inside, lock door & when you hear the roar of the cyclone bearing down, bend over, put your head between your legs AND KISS YOUR ARSE GOODBYE. :lol: 

T


----------



## AndrewQLD

TidalPete said:


> At the very least there should be heavy showers. Pity poor Mrs Chappo with 40 plus brewers & all those rigs squashed into her garage & barby area all demanding a change of dry clothing & a dry place to drop after midnight.
> Someone mentioned a marque way back in this thread. Who was it & is it still available?
> 
> Kleiny,
> All Queenslanders know that the best way to shelter from a cyclone is to stock the toilet with all essentials including flashlight & beer. Go inside, lock door & when you hear the roar of the cyclone bearing down, bend over, put your head between your legs AND KISS YOUR ARSE GOODBYE. :lol:
> 
> T




What's the flashlight for Pete?


----------



## bradsbrew

AndrewQLD said:


> What's the flashlight for Pete?



May as well check for worms while your heads there I guess :huh:


----------



## TidalPete

bradsbrew said:


> May as well check for worms while your heads there I guess :huh:



Good one Brad.  but it's to make sure you don't miss the spot. :lol: 

T


----------



## stillscottish

FNQ Bunyip said:


> gold screwy ,, good find ,,,, are there any brewers from charliville ?? send Campbell a big stinky goat skin with head still on ...
> 
> cheers



And we take turns wearing it and getting ridden round the paddock????? :blink: :blink:


----------



## TidalPete

Am planning to sell a standard chromed pluto gun for $45 & will bring to Chappos on the weekend.
If anyone is interested see me there.

T


----------



## banora brewer

Just one question, were will we be sleeping if at all?


----------



## bum

banora brewer said:


> Just one question, were will we be sleeping if at all?


 

You've got 2 options: big spoon or little spoon.


----------



## banora brewer

bum said:


> You've got 2 options: big spoon or little spoon.


Sounds interesting!!!!


----------



## banora brewer

Just wondering if any one is going through tweed heads or leaving from the coast that I might be able to get a lift with?


----------



## bum

banora brewer said:


> Just wondering if any one is going through tweed heads or leaving from the coast that I might be able to get a lift with?


 

If it helps anyone, he is interested in spooning.


----------



## Katherine

bum said:


> If it helps anyone, he is interested in spooning.



spooning leads to forking!


----------



## browndog

banora brewer said:


> Just one question, were will we be sleeping if at all?



I'd bring a swag along if you have one they are very popular at our swaps, or just drink all the IPAs you can find.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross

The Gods must be smiling as the weather is now forecast to be mainly fine :super: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Lilo

Ross said:


> The Gods must be smiling as the weather is now forecast to be mainly fine :super:
> 
> Cheers Ross





Thats good, I think my swag leaks,,,,


----------



## banora brewer

browndog said:


> I'd bring a swag along if you have one they are very popular at our swaps, or just drink all the IPAs you can find.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


I will bring my sons Thomas the tank sleeping bag!!!


----------



## banora brewer

I won't have any hb ready so I will have to buy some commercial stuff, can I buy beer tickets on the day???


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Geez Chappo! I think people are too scared to bring thier home brew along because they think its no good! I'm bringing some of mine, I know it's shit! But hopefully its the end of my K'N'K...... All is AG after this


----------



## banora brewer

_WALLACE_ said:


> Geez Chappo! I think people are too scared to bring thier home brew along because they think its no good! I'm bringing some of mine, I know it's shit! But hopefully its the end of my K'N'K...... All is AG after this



I would love to bring mine for feedback, but i just dont have any ready


----------



## banora brewer

What time does this shindig start?


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> That looks pretty damm good Brad :icon_drool2: , what time is mash-in???



Mate i reckon a 9 to 9.30 mash in and this is the recipe after adjustment for a 69L batch....i just hope it balances out as well as the original. 


2nd Year Settlers Old

Original Gravity (OG): 1.049
Colour (SRM): 22.4
Bitterness (IBU): 29.7

3.51% Aromatic Malt
1.75% Chocolate
3.51% Black Roasted Barley
1.4% Special-B
2.11% Crystal 40
77.19% Pale Ale Malt
10.53% Flaked Oats

0.7 g/l Pride of Ringwood (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/l Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/l Pride of Ringwood (8.3% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/l First Gold (7.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/l Styrian Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20c with 


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate[/b*


----------



## schooey

The wheelie mobile Ghetteau keg fridge is ready for action....


----------



## Pete2501

Nice work schooey.


----------



## Lilo

long shot I know.... But

Is anyone with a spare seat heading down to Chappos from Upper Mt Gravatt area around 10am? or from Ross's around 10:30ish (I can get a lift that far).


My transport plans just got thrown out the window.. Fooook it


----------



## browndog

Lilo said:


> long shot I know.... But
> 
> Is anyone with a spare seat heading down to Chappos from Upper Mt Gravatt area around 10am? or from Ross's around 10:30ish (I can get a lift that far).
> 
> 
> My transport plans just got thrown out the window.. Fooook it



I'll be stopping into the shop to drop my wild brew off, I can't see me getting there before 11am though.

-Browndog


----------



## daemon

Sorry to disappoint some, but it looks like I _will_ be turning up to this shindig  Will be there later in the afternoon sometime.

Not sure yet if I'll have a whole keg with me or an esky full of samples, will there be any spare gas / cooling options if I bring a keg?

Looking forward to looking like a bogan (no costume required!), drinking a few beers and talking about goats


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Lilo said:


> long shot I know.... But
> 
> Is anyone with a spare seat heading down to Chappos from Upper Mt Gravatt area around 10am? or from Ross's around 10:30ish (I can get a lift that far).
> 
> 
> My transport plans just got thrown out the window.. Fooook it




Should b able to arrange something! thats about the time i will be leaving from capalaba. pm me if you want. 

If ur not staying, then you will have to find your own way home.

_W_


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

On another note, this has to be the only thread on this forum with only 50 "on-topic" posts and 600 "off-topic" posts....... and I like it!


----------



## Lilo

browndog said:


> I'll be stopping into the shop to drop my wild brew off, I can't see me getting there before 11am though.
> 
> -Browndog




That may work well. I get there at 1030 and sample a few wares... 

I'll let you know tomorrow if I need to take you up on the offer, Much appreciated...


----------



## Lilo

_WALLACE_ said:


> Should b able to arrange something! thats about the time i will be leaving from capalaba. pm me if you want.
> 
> If ur not staying, then you will have to find your own way home.
> 
> _W_




Thanks, offer much appreciated, I will know tomorrow if I need to take you up on it. May be able to get picked up from Ross's

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970

I have decided anyone not attending this Shin Dig is basically GAY! Which suits brewers like Jay :lol: .

Chap Chap


----------



## Lilo

Chappo said:


> I have decided anyone not attending this Shin Dig is basically GAY! Which suits brewers like Jay :lol: .
> 
> Chap Chap





Gay is not nearly the worst of it.... I hear he does not even like goats..


----------



## chappo1970

Lilo said:


> Gay is not nearly the worst of it.... I hear he does not even like goats..




I always said he was weird!


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> Mate i reckon a 9 to 9.30 mash in and this is the recipe after adjustment for a 69L batch....i just hope it balances out as well as the original.
> 
> 
> 2nd Year Settlers Old
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.049
> Colour (SRM): 22.4
> Bitterness (IBU): 29.7
> 
> 3.51% Aromatic Malt
> 1.75% Chocolate
> 3.51% Black Roasted Barley
> 1.4% Special-B
> 2.11% Crystal 40
> 77.19% Pale Ale Malt
> 10.53% Flaked Oats
> 
> 0.7 g/l Pride of Ringwood (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
> 0.4 g/l Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
> 0.2 g/l Pride of Ringwood (8.3% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
> 0.2 g/l First Gold (7.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
> 0.7 g/l Styrian Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
> 
> Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
> 
> Fermented at 20c with
> 
> 
> Recipe Generated with *BrewMate[/b*


*

Thats an early start for this black duck but I'll give it a punt. I'm thinking the brew in the dalek will be a UXB (a bit muted than normal - says me after drinking far too much Belgian Dark Strong for a school nite).

Repainted the house yet Chappo? *


----------



## browndog

What page was the bit about the food on? too many pages to look though, I want to check if lunch is on for saturday or do we come via <insert greasy fast food conglomerate here> 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## chappo1970

browndog said:


> What page was the bit about the food on? too many pages to look though, I want to check if lunch is on for saturday or do we come via <insert greasy fast food conglomerate here>
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Brownie Lunch is provided mate. Snags, onions, dead horse and a bun! :icon_cheers:


----------



## muckey

I see Chappo's been to walmart to pick up supplies for the shindig


----------



## chappo1970

Muckey said:


> I see Chappo's been to walmart to pick up supplies for the shindig




h34r: Cool mullet!


----------



## chappo1970

Thanks to Lilo most things are organised however still need to work out how to get Ross's bling rig to Chappo manor. Also considering the out of towners in attendance was thinking a quick hooray at Crafties Saturday morning.


Chap Chap


----------



## browndog

Chappo said:


> Thanks to Lilo most things are organised however still need to work out how to get Ross's bling rig to Chappo manor. Also considering the out of towners in attendance was thinking a quick hooray at Crafties Saturday morning.
> 
> 
> Chap Chap



Sounds like the go CHappo, then we can follow you through the safe route to Chappo Manor.


----------



## chappo1970

browndog said:


> Sounds like the go CHappo, then we can follow you through the safe route to Chappo Manor.




Sounds like the go Brownie! I'll be sporting a new mullet just for you!


----------



## browndog

Chappo said:


> Sounds like the go Brownie! I'll be sporting a new mullet just for you!



I can't wait, I'm gonna buy a pack of winnie reds to stick in my teeshirt sleeve (even though I don't smoke)


----------



## mccuaigm

Chappo said:


> Thanks to Lilo most things are organised however still need to work out how to get Ross's bling rig to Chappo manor. Also considering the out of towners in attendance was thinking a quick hooray at Crafties Saturday morning.
> 
> 
> Chap Chap



How big is this rig?

It might fit in my ute (crewman)

edit: extra info


----------



## scoundrel

a couple a bit of news,good news is, scoundrel is back in the land of the computerized intergoolies thing, using the net on my phone was costing me shitloads.

bad news is im going to have to pull out of this one... *ducks to avoid thrown thongs, goats and mash paddles* my grans been in hospital with the old pluracy, she'll pull through though, she's a tough ol' bird. and the cash flow leaves something to be desired round here at the moment, what with not getting bugger all work, and buying a *sexy new fangled* gas bottles im broke 4 hours after being paid.

ah well have fun boys, have a few for me and see youse all at casa de'l winkle for xmas in july caseswap.
cheers scoundrel.


----------



## chappo1970

SR you are a GAYLORD! Gimme a call and we will workout a payment plan at extremely good rates.  


Ok Chappo Manor is starting to take shape. Having to go to Adelaide set me a ways back but looks like I might even be able to pull this one off? :unsure: I think it'll be a more knock about affair rather than the high standard of show done by the Sqyres.

Ok guys severe chair shortage here so don't forget your camp chairs, yeah? 

Also any of the local boys who want to drop in this evening for a yak and beers with our Southern brewhood you are more than welcome.

To those that are travelling have a safe one and see ya soon




goldy said:


> How big is this rig?
> 
> It might fit in my ute (crewman)
> 
> edit: extra info




Too big for you tray there Goldy but thanks for the offer. I have a plan B in place just need to discuss it with Rossco first.


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> Ok Chappo Manor is starting to take shape. Having to go to Adelaide set me a ways back but looks like I might even be able to pull this one off?




Going to Adelaide would set you back a couple of years Chapso! :lol: 'Welcome to 1979'


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Chappo said:


> I have a plan B in place just need to discuss it with Rossco first.



No you can not just tow it on the castor wheels ...


----------



## clean brewer

Chappo said:


> I have decided anyone not attending this Shin Dig is basically GAY! Which suits brewers like Jay :lol: .
> 
> Chap Chap


----------



## chappo1970

InCider said:


> Going to Adelaide would set you back a couple of years Chapso! :lol: 'Welcome to 1979'



Cool I am 9yrs old again! Actually many would argue that is my mental age. 



FNQ Bunyip said:


> No you can not just tow it on the castor wheels ...



Huh? Why not? They would surely be rated for 100km/h?

Bugger plan C



clean brewer said:


> View attachment 36448




Yes, yes you are. You have no excuse CB.


----------



## chappo1970

Thanks for dropping off that keg Gavo... should be nice with pizza tonight! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Maple

Chappo said:


> Cool I am 9yrs old again! Actually many would argue that is my mental age.



Not much of an arguement there. but have you figured out what your Wii Fit age is...


----------



## chappo1970

Maple said:


> Not much of an arguement there. but have you figured out what your Wii Fit age is...




Pfft! Told me 46!!!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19

InCider said:


> Going to Adelaide would set you back a couple of years Chapso! :lol: 'Welcome to 1979'




He wasn't complaining when we were drinking at the Wheaty! :icon_cheers: 

Have an awesome weekend brewers, you all should have a farking awesome time.


----------



## winkle

Chappo said:


> Thanks to Lilo most things are organised however *still need to work out how to get Ross's bling rig to Chappo manor*. Also considering the out of towners in attendance was thinking a quick hooray at Crafties Saturday morning.
> 
> 
> Chap Chap



Get Browndog to give you a lift?

View attachment 36456


----------



## chappo1970

Entertainment is booked!


----------



## Katherine

Chappo said:


> Entertainment is booked!



That is so degrading to women Chap Chap!


----------



## winkle

It should be a nice relaxed day then :icon_cheers: 
View attachment 36460


----------



## chappo1970

Katie said:


> That is so degrading to women Chap Chap!




Sorry Katie!

here's one for you then






:unsure: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Katherine

Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## chappo1970

Katie said:


> Thanks for thinking of me!




Do I detect a slight hint of sarcasm?


----------



## Katherine

Yeah looked far to like my eX! ouch! LOL!

Ill take this one. 







along with this one! 




:icon_cheers:


----------



## domonsura

Katie...that's so degrad.........hold on a minute :huh: .......but.......hmmmmm.......nope...can't say that.......nope...can't say _that _either.........my..that's a nice sheet she has there isn't it.....


----------



## AndrewQLD

Katie said:


> Yeah looked far to like my eX! ouch! LOL!
> 
> Ill take this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> along with this one!
> 
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Hey Katie,
I recognize the top pic, but not the bottom pic, who is that.

And does that make me slightly gay :huh: ????

Andrew


----------



## chappo1970

Katie said:


> Yeah looked far to like my eX! ouch! LOL!




h34r: :lol: :lol: h34r:


----------



## Katherine

AndrewQLD said:


> Hey Katie,
> I recognize the top pic, but not the bottom pic, who is that.
> 
> And does that make me slightly gay :huh: ????
> 
> Andrew



LOL!

Jessica Alba!


----------



## chappo1970

AndrewQLD said:


> And does that make me slightly gay :huh: ????
> 
> Andrew




Camp... the word is Camp Andrew  .

:lol:


----------



## AndrewQLD

Katie said:


> LOL!
> 
> Jessica Alba!


Why are Women always changing their appearance? She's barely recognizable in that shot.



Chappo said:


> Camp... the word is Camp Andrew  .
> 
> :lol:



Great, thanks Chap Chap.

Andrew


----------



## domonsura

AndrewQLD said:


> Why are Women always changing their appearance? She's barely recognizable in that shot.
> 
> Andrew




Well...lets put it this way....variety without leaving home....:lol: (from her husband's perspective anyway) appearances generally change in order to get more attention, or get it back in the first place - don't they?


----------



## Katherine

how about this one?


----------



## AndrewQLD

Katie said:


> View attachment 36463
> 
> 
> how about this one?



Ok, I see your point, nice, that one is more familiar.

Thanks Katie, I appreciate your help :lol: 


Andrew


----------



## chappo1970

Hey this great Katie doing all my usual artwork for me! 


Time to google goat shagger h34r:


----------



## Katherine

Chappo said:


> Hey this great Katie doing all my usual artwork for me!
> 
> 
> Time to google goat shagger h34r:



My art is a little more selective then your's Chap Chap!


----------



## chappo1970

Katie said:


> My art is a little more selective then your's Chap Chap!




Huh? What do you mean? I have great taste in goats


----------



## winkle

Chappo said:


> Hey this great Katie doing all my usual artwork for me!
> 
> 
> Time to google goat shagger h34r:




I googled goat shagger and look what came up....


----------



## chappo1970




----------



## paulwolf350

Thats just wrong


----------



## browndog

winkle said:


> I googled goat shagger and look what came up....
> View attachment 36465



That's interesting, Sean has his cammo sleeping gear, but not blending into the surroundings. This must have been a test run prior to Sqyres.

-BD


----------



## chappo1970

Woohoo Brew day eve!!!

Franko, Hogan and Pumpy are about an hour away.
Schooey is about 2hrs away.
Paulwolf will be on his plane in the morning
Troupadour has his grain and an extension cord
Lilo is dragging over the mega esky and miracle boxes
Jay is still GAY
Sully is homo
Gavo has dropped off his beer and is carbing up
Ross is bringing over his RIG soon
J1gsaw is god knows where
Bonj is trying to look busy
Browndog is putting his beer collection together
Altstart is kegging his beer
Brads here at 7am
Sqyre is dragging over Puffin' Billy with Mrs Sqyre and kiddies in tow

And everyone else knows where to go and what going on

Have forgotten anything?

Oh food is done.

Need some LPG in the morning as well as ICE.

Probably should give sherman a little spit and polish

Chap Chap


----------



## Pete2501

Did you end up getting those thongs chappo?


----------



## bonj

Chappo said:


> Bonj is trying to look busy


You know me too well, Chap Chap!


----------



## banora brewer

Just enquiring how long does it take to carb a keg? And can you transport beer that has just finished fermenting?


----------



## DKS

Chappo said:


> Woohoo Brew day eve!!!
> 
> Franko, Hogan and Pumpy are about an hour away.
> Schooey is about 2hrs away.
> Paulwolf will be on his plane in the morning
> Troupadour has his grain and an extension cord
> Lilo is dragging over the mega esky and miracle boxes
> Jay is still GAY
> Sully is homo
> Gavo has dropped off his beer and is carbing up
> Ross is bringing over his RIG soon
> J1gsaw is god knows where
> Bonj is trying to look busy
> Browndog is putting his beer collection together
> Altstart is kegging his beer
> Brads here at 7am
> Sqyre is dragging over Puffin' Billy with Mrs Sqyre and kiddies in tow
> 
> And everyone else knows where to go and what going on
> 
> Have forgotten anything?
> 
> Oh food is done.
> 
> Need some LPG in the morning as well as ICE.
> 
> Probably should give sherman a little spit and polish
> 
> Chap Chap



Are we good for essential incidentals, condiments, garbage bags, date loaf, berocca, KY & tissues :huh: etc ? Anything needed?
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew

banora brewer said:


> Just enquiring how long does it take to carb a keg? And can you transport beer that has just finished fermenting?




About 40 seconds with the gas on and 20 seconds with the gas off. The Settlers Old I took last year was grain 8 days previous.


----------



## bradsbrew

DKS said:


> Are we good for essential incidentals, condiments, garbage bags, date loaf, berocca, KY & tissues :huh: etc ? Anything needed?
> Daz



Large condoms......with all those goats around ..............I dont want anymore kids.....Boom Boom........Get it goats kids hahahahahaha funny me :icon_drunk:


----------



## banora brewer

bradsbrew said:


> About 40 seconds with the gas on and 20 seconds with the gas off. The Settlers Old I took last year was grain 8 days previous.


Ok should I bring mine along in a cube, I don't have kegs or anything


----------



## DKS

bradsbrew said:


> Large condoms......with all those goats around ..............I dont want anymore kids.....Boom Boom........Get it goats kids hahahahahaha funny me :icon_drunk:




Yeh, best you use those gags now Brad. Keep the funny ones for the week end.  

Do you need transport for any gear?. I'm taking the ute-a-saurus.
Daz


----------



## j1gsaw

Ive loaded up the booze, chair, bed, and ready for action.
Lookin forward to meeting you felchers tommorrow, hope your all into man love, as when the lights go out, any holes a goal.. bwhahahah


----------



## bradsbrew

j1gsaw said:


> Ive loaded up the booze, chair, bed, and ready for action.
> Lookin forward to meeting you felchers tommorrow, hope your all into man love, as when the lights go out, any holes a goal.. bwhahahah



Hey Daz looks like we'll need straws :icon_vomit:


----------



## j1gsaw

bradsbrew said:


> Hey Daz looks like we'll need straws :icon_vomit:




Oh jeeeze.... my comment was sick, but you had to take it TOO FAR.. haha


----------



## DKS

bradsbrew said:


> Hey Daz looks like we'll need straws :icon_vomit:



For coke and ice? 
Daz


----------



## sqyre

I'm staying in tonight... need to give the mullet a good wash in preparation...
Also need to carb some kegs for tomorrow...

Sqyre...


----------



## bradsbrew

DKS said:


> For coke and ice?
> Daz



No, Andrew Johns couldnt make it..................................straws are for Jiggies friendly felching fiasco fun


----------



## Sully

bradsbrew said:


> No, Andrew Johns couldnt make it..................................straws are for Jiggies friendly felching fiasco fun


----------



## bradsbrew

Sully said:


>





:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:



:blink: No flaming shots for you guys.
_(we ducked a cyclone, don't want to get caught in a shit-storm)_


----------



## NickB

Getting excited fellas! (for the day, not for the Felching :icon_vomit: )

Keg ready to go, Bogan clothing pretty much sorted, dad and bro worded up, small glasses, tent, folding chairs packed.

ETD of 8am with stops at Woolies for non-beer liquids and ice, and an op-shop for the final part of the clothing.


WOOOOO!


Cheers


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> Getting excited fellas! (for the day, not for the Felching :icon_vomit: )
> 
> Keg ready to go, Bogan clothing pretty much sorted, dad and bro worded up, small glasses, tent, folding chairs packed.
> 
> ETD of 8am with stops at Woolies for non-beer liquids and ice, and an op-shop for the final part of the clothing.
> 
> 
> WOOOOO!
> 
> 
> Cheers



Bogan clothing? :blink: :huh: 

T


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> Bogan clothing? :blink: :huh:
> 
> T



Budgie smugglers and a bluey, Pete :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB

Regular dress for most of the attendees I would think....

I'm going for the "Cronulla" look myself.

Cheers


----------



## sav

Chappo need to get some shie from craftys in the morning,The missus is taking the gps so I aint got a clew where I am going to your place, are you going to the shop I can be there early.How far away are you from ross.


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Budgie smugglers and a bluey, Pete :icon_cheers:



I've got those but sadly, not much else considered Bogan.

T


----------



## TidalPete

sav said:


> Chappo need to get some shie from craftys in the morning,The missus is taking the gps so I aint got a clew where I am going to your place, are you going to the shop I can be there early.How far away are you from ross.



Sav,

Just get to the shop around 11 & follow our beer breath.

T

PS ---- Nick, 
Sorry to tell you the dog ate your hops.  But don't worry --- Learnt how to do an enema last time I was in hossy. :super:


----------



## praxis178

TidalPete said:


> PS ---- Nick,
> Sorry to tell you the dog ate your hops.



120min boils required now! :icon_vomit:


----------



## NickB

Guess I'll be brewing with the dog then Pete 

Cheers!


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> Guess I'll be brewing with the dog then Pete
> 
> Cheers!



Tried saving webspace so see modified post above Nick.

T


----------



## winkle

TidalPete said:


> Tried saving webspace so see modified post above Nick.
> 
> T



I seem to remember a TV show recommending a four dog addition as being benificial, so its sure to be true.


----------



## Screwtop

winkle said:


> I seem to remember a TV show recommending a four dog addition as being benificial, so its sure to be true.




Quite right "Two Dogs"

Screwy


----------



## bum

I've got half a mongrel if anyone can use it?


----------



## stillscottish

bum said:


> I've got half a mongrel if anyone can use it?



Isn't there Pils for that???


----------



## bum

Ahem! Ahem! Ahem!

Please excuse me. I have Brewer's Croup.


----------



## winkle

You 2 should get your avatars together :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider

Bump


----------



## NickB

Frivolity and Hilarity together as one at last.....

ummm, more bumpage!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Have a great day Brewers ..

Cheers from the far north..


----------



## Screwtop

Packing the ute, in the starting blocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo I am going to be a bit later than expected. Just got to load the brewery on the ute. And I am out of here.


----------



## NickB

I'm an hour away from leaving! Bring on the goats!

Cheers


----------



## Dazza_devil

I hope someone is gonna be taking pictures at this doo. 
It would be great to see some shots of you all in action.


----------



## chappo1970

Well lads all the rigs are in a row and HLT's are heating up.

Gotta do a little run for ICE and Gas and then we are set.

Waiting for Bonj to help set up the web cam as I am too busy running around like a mad man

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

come on Bonj ,, what the hell are you doing ??? 

We want pics !!!


----------



## thesunsettree

have a great day lads, i am so envious

cheers
matt


----------



## browndog

I've got to drop the family at the train station at 10 then its off to piock up Bonj and were off to craft brewer. To quote Big Kev, "I'm excited"


----------



## winkle

> piock up Bonj


 I hope it doesn't hurt Bonj :unsure:


----------



## bonj

winkle said:


> I hope it doesn't hurt Bonj :unsure:


On the contrary


----------



## Sully

We will be there around 1:30-2:00 - probably miss all the action. Nursing a mild hangover from last night as well :mellow: .


----------



## bonj

Screwtop said:


> Packing the ute, in the starting blocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HOORAY!!!


----------



## winkle

I spent last night carefully evaluating each of the kegged beer in the serving fridge and cross matching with beers that I knew were going to come up with the most suitable one for the day. The end result was - don't remember got pissed :icon_drunk: .
Galaxian Pale Ale it is - since its closest to the door. A few curried egg sanggas and I'm off.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

winkle said:


> A few curried egg sanggas and I'm off.




:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Stupid list of chores that need to be done before I even contemplate touching the car keys. Ahh the sacrifices a married man must make just to have some fun with the boys.


----------



## clean brewer

Have a great day fellas, would have loved to have been there..... BUT???  

CB


----------



## daemon

Just bottling some beers now, was trying to squeeze in a full keg but I left the fridge with it in off overnight :angry: Will still have an esky full of samples, two of which are with my own home grown hops for people to try. Shall be out there sometime around 5pm, hope there's still a spare goat by then!


----------



## Steve

Have a good one guys. Im getting in the spirit Chappo. Im sat here drinking a longneck of VB for ya! SERIOUSLY!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## clarkey7

Daemon said:


> Just bottling some beers now, was trying to squeeze in a full keg but I left the fridge with it in off overnight :angry: Will still have an esky full of samples, two of which are with my own home grown hops for people to try. Shall be out there sometime around 5pm, hope there's still a spare goat by then!


Sounds great Daemon,

See you there.

I'll probably get there around 1pm the way I'm going.

Have a little left over St Patty's day Guinness and some samples of other stuff.

PB


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

come on guys ,, chap chaps computer must be logged on ...

reports ???


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

things should get interesting very sooon ..


----------



## jyo

Have an awesome day, ya bunch a farkin goat luvin drunks...yes...that is pure spiteful jealousy right there.

How did you go with the live streaming of brew rigs??

Have a good one fellas.
Cheers, John


----------



## InCider

Looks like it's going to be a great day....

Have fun boys and girls


----------



## Steve

InCider said:


> Looks like it's going to be a great day....
> 
> Have fun boys and girls




Thats too funny. I take it thats Sqyres smoker and billy?


----------



## Mantis

Whats happening with the web cam Bonj


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

would be good too see chap chaps face when the sqyers arive ... lol


----------



## InCider

FNQ Bunyip said:


> would be good too see chap chaps face when the sqyers arive ... lol




He'll be throbbing in the trouser department when he sees the goats!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

they should be there by now ...


----------



## InCider

It will be very quiet here until the shenanigans start about 9ish... or Chapso leaves his laptop logged in and unattended (in the hope of getting his post count up!)

I'd beware of Mrs Sqyre sneaking a video upload to youtube... AGAIN! :lol:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

well nothing happening here so I'm going fishing ...


----------



## chappo1970

Apparently,the web cam is beoynd Bonj's abilityto repair.Howver things are getting messy early..............

stay tuned

Browndog


----------



## Siborg

Chappo said:


> Apparently,the web cam is beoynd Bonj's abilityto repair.Howver things are getting messy early..............
> 
> stay tuned
> 
> Browndog


Bummer


----------



## chappo1970

Well I have to say that schooey and his brew bitch have really impressed me this weekend! 900kms, 2 batches and what great hunks of man candy they are! If only I wasn't attached to the goats.....


----------



## chappo1970

Sav and I are intertwined in karma sutra page 65 No3 - the horny goat...


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> Apparently,the web cam is beoynd Bonj's abilityto repair.Howver things are getting messy early..............
> 
> stay tuned
> 
> Browndog




Thanks for the update Tony. Is anyone in the pool yet?


----------



## chappo1970

the goats are licking


----------



## bum

Hey guys. Stop using big words and spelling them correctly.


----------



## QldKev

Katie said:


> That is so degrading to women Chap Chap!




They deserve it!


----------



## chappo1970

I cannot believe how good abrewer bradsbrew is .He is awesome. Actually he is my Idol. And good looking. He canshare my goat -anytime


----------



## bum

Goat spit-roast sounds like a good idea no matter how you look at it!

[EDIT: I've just rethought that joke - if there is a goat there please, for the love of God, no one kill it and cook it. Would definitely take the edge of my lulz.]


----------



## chappo1970

A mass of chicken wungs have come out of sqyres smoker and theyare tasting mmmmm..............Things are getting messier.

-Browndog


----------



## DUANNE

bum said:


> Goat spit-roast sounds like a good idea no matter how you look at it!
> 
> [EDIT: I've just rethought that joke - if there is a goat there please, for the love of God, no one kill it and cook it. Would definitely take the edge of my lulz.]




eh nuthing better than a good goat curry! otherwise them things do eat anything h34r:


----------



## bum

BEERHOG said:


> otherwise them things do eat anything h34r:


 
^lol 

Um, just realised that I didn't ask for no-one to actually double-team a goat either. I probably should. Don't do that. 

(Echelon is watching.)


----------



## chappo1970

hey to thevic boys

kleiny


----------



## InCider

Bump.


----------



## marksfish

ask all those banana-benders about the sheild final kleiny :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970

If you could hear this post you would realise Campbell has fired his bagpipes up. Man bagpipes are loud 

-BD


----------



## chappo1970

It's 8pm, raining and 40 brewers confined to Chappo's garage.......


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

You LUCKY Bastards! im confined to the lounge/computer while looking after the boys. SWMBO got called into work just as i turned onto the gateway motorway on the way back. gonna pick her up in half an hour. CHAPPO, where can i get my refund?  Give me all the shit u want when i go to babbs on thursday! gotta go now! have fun!


----------



## bum

Chappo said:


> It's 8pm, raining and 40 brewers confined to Chappo's garage.......


 
I pity the goat.


----------



## chappo1970

Pumpy has decided that Hogan is his bed of choice


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> Pumpy has decided that Hogan is his bed of choice



is Ross asleep on the mower yet?


----------



## bum

Has Chappo been dragged off into the house yet?


----------



## Mantis

Chappo said:


> It's 8pm, raining and 40 brewers confined to Chappo's garage.......




Time for Sully to break out the liquid arse  

Though, it may not be needed h34r:


----------



## chappo1970

BBBBBBBBBBBaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh fucken bahhhhhhhhhhhhhh bar is all i have to say


----------



## Mantis

Oh dear :huh:


----------



## chappo1970

my names chappo and i love the salty man doooodle


----------



## bum

That's more like it.

Full points to whoever posted that.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

hows that bon-fire looking boys???


----------



## Zizzle

Just got home no thanks to an early departure. My designated driver's GF had minor bingle so we had to run.

Bonfire was ripping when I left. Franko was in fine form. Yoda and Ahnold impersonations galore.

Pumpy was whinging like only a POM can (just kidding maaate)

Tidal Pete was clearing the room regularly as usual.

Screwy looking good despite the new zipper.... or because of?

Ross and Sqyre sporting sensational mullets.

Bonj letting his wild man-mane fly free.

Browndog looking after chappos laptop.

Thanks to the Chappos for hosting and all the hard work. Thanks also to the Sqyres for the hard yards feeding the piss heads. Y'all rock. Shame I will miss Pumpy burning down something at breakfast.

Ps. Consensus was InCider is a fhag for not going.


----------



## Dazza_devil

It's very quiet around here.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

there would be a herd of hungover hippos in chap chaps pool by now ... Moobbs everywhere


----------



## altstart

Top day good company wonderful beers and lots of beer B/S. Many thanks to Mr & Mrs Chappo for a tremendous and enjoyable day.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## InCider

Zizzle said:


> Ps. Consensus was InCider is a fhag for not going.



Glad that's the only reason hahaha.. Hope you guys made shameful messes of yourselves and did me proud :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## raven19

InCider said:


> Looks like it's going to be a great day....
> 
> Have fun boys and girls



Had to reply just so we get to see this pic again, classic.

Hope there are lots of sore heads this morning - for the right reasons! B)


----------



## bonj

Pumpy would have been proud, but it was Paulwolf that set fire to the BBQ this time... then quickly ran away leaving browndog to take charge and clean up the mess yet again. This BBQ fire put the old Pumpy classic at Batz's place to shame... a new BBQ is on the cards for Chappo and possibly some new lattice work  Plenty of photos were taken, so expect them coming through as the riff-raff get home and recover.

_Schooey, you are my second best male prostitute. I do a good deal... sell him by the kilo_(Russian accent)
_Franko, you big hunk of man candy. I do him good deal too. You ask for best price_


----------



## yardy

where's all the incriminating blackmail pics ?


----------



## scoundrel

all is quiet out on the front.


----------



## browndog




----------



## Lilo

Blloody Sensational affair...

Thank Mr and Mrs Chappo for the event. Had an absolute ball.

Great catchin up with all...


----------



## winkle

What a blast. Thanks to Chappo & Mrs Chappo and also Sqyre for handy hints on how to get reluctant goats up on a trailer. And big ups to the NSW contingent for making the road trip up "Get in da chopper" :super: .

(Chappo - expect a lot of enquiries from the lonely boys in Beaudesert)


----------



## j1gsaw

Thankyou to Mr an Mrs Chapps for a splendid event. Your hospitality was indeed awesome.
Nice to meet all you blokes too.


----------



## sqyre

Thanks to Chap Chap for hosting and a big thanks to the guys for not wearing out my Goats...
And a massive thanks to Mrs Chappo and Mrs Sully for the Choc-mint cake "liaison" while sully and chappo were down by the fire...
Still trying to get the cake out of my crevices....  

Sqyre...


----------



## stillscottish

sqyre said:


> Thanks to Chap Chap for hosting and a big thanks to the guys for not wearing out my Goats...
> 
> Sqyre...



But you didn't say I couldn't "wear" them in......
It was a big tent, I was lonely  



Many thanks to Mrs and Mr Chap for putting up with our exemplary behaviour. Next time we can REALLY whoop it up. Also good to see some faces to put against names.

Cheers

Campbell


----------



## TidalPete

A quick post to thank Mr & Mrs Chap chap for their excellent hospitality yesterday & this morning with thanks also going to browndog (Barbecue duties) & Brucey & Renae for the excellent tucker their smoker produces. 
Good to meet up with a lot of brewers I had previously never met & also good to see all the familiar faces once again.

Great time, great company & great entertainment! What more could a bloke ask for. :beer: 

T


----------



## mxd

just did a brew, I think around 50% I should have taken the opportunity to go as a "training" excercise, can't wait to see the photo's getting sick of looking at redtube


----------



## InCider

mxd said:


> just did a brew, I think around 50% I should have taken the opportunity to go as a "training" excercise, can't wait to see the photo's getting sick of looking at redtube




If you'd watched all of redtube, go to Better than redtube! :lol:


----------



## Pumpy

Hell what a brew day' Bogan beer and boobs,'
The $100 Craftbrewer chinese hopaward for the best Bogan had to go to Ross with his 'nutter'footy shorts old 'ranga rug'from the Nineties and snug fitting Queenslander footy shirt complete will accentuated beer gut , sorry I am told it was real. Rossses carefull plaited Viking 'ranga'moustache and' mo' was delicately gluedto his upper and lower lips the heat of the mashtun made the 'face fungus'fall off repeatedly in freshly mashed wort on the high tech launch of the
'BrewMagic brewing sculptor' attracted the attention of a Curious brewer hoping to get a discount.

Excitement was raised as the anticipation of strippers arrives, only to find it was Squire and two nervous looking goats arrived, the dissapointment changed to excitement again ,as home brewers hopes were raised there may be 'audience participation 'of a Bestiality show ,the goats, just scampered off down to the river and things returned to normal.

Whilst there was no boobies I was sleeping in the room with Schooey and Franko and saw enough Man boobies to put me off the real ones for life.

Chappo was awesome as. Brewers started up therbrewrigs with the power drain on Chappos garage was such that he the power went off and he became the 'human fusebox'that electric personality running around satisfying stessing mashers, with General power outlets coming from all his spare orfices.

Towards the end of the evening the liberated brewers ran towards the river, shedding there clothing stopping dead by the edge of the bank when it was casually mentioned ,the last Seen crocadile attack on a human in the same river,was only in 1906 ,was enough for them to sheepishly gather their clothes, an listen around the camp fire to characters of 'Yoda' 'The little Chinese lady','Anthony Banderos' and the excess profanity coming from the' two Russians,' courtesy of Franko and Schooey.

Special thanks to Missus Chappo whose patience was tested at times ,with brewers bringing muddy footprints
onto her just cleaned floor,Fusing the box ,and depriving her of all those apliances electrical and givingpreference to beer over the food she had kindley cooked. And leaving her house in a general state of turmoil.

Also thanks to Mr and Missus Squire who in the 'Smokin Stephensons Rocket'. Cooked smoked pizzas and succulet chiken wings .
Guest appearances by Zizzle Aka the John Butler trio.
Les the Wiezman with new 'Richard Crainium' haircut but Tidal Pete took out the honours of' Golem' look a like. from' Lord of the rings.'

The fallen brewers on the Sunday morning were scattered everywhere ,but amazingly came to life like the Michael Jackson Zombie short 'Thriller'
With no real headache, but probably a little sleep deprived ,after hugging there 20 liters of warm wort in a 'No Chill cube 'all night long.

'Eternal enthusiasm' went to Doug Chappo's scrumming partner who nearly set fire to next door due to his low slung burner on the biggest kettle ever. Everyone who passed by touched his hop sock sack dangling from the tent leaching green matter into the kettle, Dougs claim to not brewing to style had brewers only guessing what was the green matter.

Our IT specalist Bonj who tried live webcam streaming was defeated as Chappo was so pissed he could not remember his password which he too late eventually remembered was BEER.

Tommy brewed an awesome memorable Dark Munich beer .

Glad too see Screwtop vertical and in form with a pleasent greeting on his beer glass, f%k off your making no sense at all.

Brown dogs atttention to MasterChef on Tv this year avoided him burning the Snags on the BBQ

Likable eccentric this year goes to 'Battered Sav' he is totally Bonkers,but brews an awesome beer. 

Thanks Chappo and everyone for making us feel so welcome

Pumpy


----------



## bradsbrew

Once again a big thanks to Chap chap and his family for letting us invade his home. Had a great brewday despite Geoff, Gavo and Winkle giving me a hard time at the end of the brew <_< . Sorry i had too sneak at at dawn but had family commitments.

Did anyone find an electric cord that I left behind its for my HLT  .

Thanks to all involved with food prep and serving...Fantastic


Cheers Brad


----------



## bonj

bradsbrew said:


> Sorry i had too sneak at at dawn but had family commitments.


I wondered who that was sneaking off before the sun came up.


----------



## Tony

My mobile phone rang this afterneen while i was brewing. I looked at it, a mobile number and thought......  a break down in a mine i will have to try and fix.

It was Pumpy 

Do you mind if we drop in this arvo.......... See you then i said.

Pumpy, Franko and Hogan dropped by for a couple beers and a laugh. It really caped off a great day for me!

Frank...... cook a big pork chop on the grill and layer it with that sauce mate !!!!! its sooo good with pork!

had a laugh as they were reversing out the driveway......... had to pull a dead maggie out of the grill....... my kids were horified. Is it ok dad?

such is the result of a long road trip.

cheers


----------



## bradsbrew

bradsbrew said:


> Mate i reckon a 9 to 9.30 mash in and this is the recipe after adjustment for a 69L batch....i just hope it balances out as well as the original.
> 
> 
> 2nd Year Settlers Old
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.049
> Colour (SRM): 22.4
> Bitterness (IBU): 29.7
> 
> 3.51% Aromatic Malt
> 1.75% Chocolate
> 3.51% Black Roasted Barley
> 1.4% Special-B
> 2.11% Crystal 40
> 77.19% Pale Ale Malt
> 10.53% Flaked Oats
> 
> 0.7 g/l Pride of Ringwood (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
> 0.4 g/l Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
> 0.2 g/l Pride of Ringwood (8.3% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
> 0.2 g/l First Gold (7.9% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
> 0.7 g/l Styrian Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
> 
> Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
> 
> Fermented at 20c with
> 
> 
> Recipe Generated with *BrewMate[/b*


*

Well the recipe changed a little bit and for some reason I was thinking I was only aiming for 60L. Just done the calcs and ended with around 55L @ 1061 for an efficiency of 84%.............not bad for brewing "In the ghetto"  thanks bonj I will be singing that tune each time I set up the brewery.

Brad*


----------



## Screwtop

Another great do! Thanks to Chappo and Mrs Chappo, lot of frikken work goes into organising and hosting these days, top effort from the Chappo's thanks for hosting and your hospitality. And also to the Sqyres, Bruce and Rene for backing up the Chappo's. The smoked foods were fantastic, pizza is soooo good out of the wood fired oven.

Hope we left the place in a reasonable condition, with the exception of the BBQ, PaulWolf buggered off when it caught fire, Browndog stepped in and cooked on undaunted, burning everything to a crisp, but at least he didn't give in, not even when Chappo turned off the gas, no, he moved seamlessly to the second BBQ and continued on. You need a big glass of HTFU Paul :lol:

Honestly when I saw this bloke in Ross' store I didn't know it was Ross without my glasses, was thinking who the f#^k is this yobbo.





Some brew rigs, 8 in attendance, 7 operational and brewing. 300 Litres Produced, 400L consumed, negative economy :lol:



[at
tachment=36510:Brew_Rigs_3_Small2.jpg]








Thanks for the fellowship and great beer guys, good to catch up with familiar faces and meet some new brewers.

Screwy


----------



## Screwtop

And the smoker arrives :lol: Yep that is the look of a "Faaaark No" moment on Chappo's face. Brucie had been driving around Beauy and Woodridge with this mobile billboard :lol:


----------



## hefevice

Screwtop said:


> And the smoker arrives :lol: Yep that is the look of a "Faaaark No" moment on Chappo's face. Brucie had been driving around Beauy and Woodridge with this mobile billboard :lol:
> 
> View attachment 36519



That's just @#$%ing classic. I had asaumed the original photos from InCider were photoshopped!


----------



## Screwtop

Some more pics;






As you can see that bastard has been scribbling on people again, seems to happen at almost every brewers get together in QLD :lol:








Fukin mill is broken fukin 


The Bros'




mmmm Brekkie is coming


----------



## TidalPete

Didn't take all that many pics last night but here's a few.







T


----------



## NickB

Huge thanks to Mr and Mrs Chappo for another cracker of an evening!

The dad and bro both enjoyed festivities, and whilst a little tired, both them and myself pulled up almost perfect.

The Sqyres' smoker produced some amazing food - big thanks to Mr and Mrs Sqyre for their hard work yet again!

Awesome to catch up with some of you derelict bastards again, and fantastic to meet some new brewers!

And great to see Screwtop up and about too!

Cheers


----------



## paulwolf350

Thanks to the Chapps for a fantastic weekend and Friday nite, they reallly turned it on, didint take any pictures but for all who missed it, it wont bef forgotten for a very long time

thanks to all who made my night such an enjoyablwe one



Pauul

(paulwolf)


----------



## TidalPete

And a few more.








T


----------



## NickB

A few from me:


----------



## Screwtop

Not to be outdone by the Sqyres Smoker




Browndog cooks on, unperterbed by Chappo trying to remove the burning fat tray and turn off the gas :lol:

Puncie bugger, even wore gloves


----------



## Tony

??? add a mustache ???


----------



## Screwtop

Tony said:


> Pumpy, Franko and Hogan dropped by for a couple beers and a laugh. It really caped off a great day for me!




Was Franko still in Hyperwarpdrive :lol: he only has one speed and no off switch. Big thanks to the NSW brigade, great bunch of blokes and great to catch up again, trip like that is a bloody great effort, cheers boys :super: 

Chappo's neighbours would have been convinced that the Russian Mafia had visited with their mobile labs for a weekend cook up :lol:


Screwy


----------



## Tony

yeah he tasted some chilli sauce and that got him up and going  

He stuck some on Pumpys tongue and pumpy wasnt too keen


----------



## schooey

After a good day's driving, El Hefe and I have made it back home....

First and Foremost, a huge thanks to Chappo and his lovely wife for hosting such a fat time. It's no small thing to throw your house open to 40 odd brewers, some who you have never met before and then look after them and make them feel welcome.. Much respect!

Second, thanks to my partner in crime for the weekend, Les the Weizguy... he made doing two batches on the day run like a clock and is always great company on a road trip.

Finally, thanks to all the other brewers for the great time we had. You're a really great bunch of blokes and it was fantastic to meet you all and see how you do it your way and how you have put your equipment together. I hope this turns into an annual event because I'll be there for sure..

_and Bonj, you very nice ranga boi... I keep you on my employ as my numer 1 IT geek and number three lady boi prostitute... _


----------



## Ross

Another fantastic day, with great company..... thanks heaps to the Chappo family for hosting yet another top event.
Met some new brewers & tasted some great beers, especially liked the ones with the home grown hops & remember having a great Bramling X bitter.
Huge effort from the Sydney boys to make the trek north, hope you had a ball & look forward to seeing you at future gatherings....

cheers Ross


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Thanx Mr and Mrs Chap chap and the other brewers that were there for the day, although i wasn't there for long i had a bloody good time! Great beer and Great people! (pissed off i missed out on the food though!!! BLOODY SWMBO!!!)


----------



## Screwtop

schooey said:


> After a good day's driving, El Hefe and I have made it back home....
> 
> First and Foremost, a huge thanks to Chappo and his lovely wife for hosting such a fat time. It's no small thing to throw your house open to 40 odd brewers, some who you have never met before and then look after them and make them feel welcome.. Much respect!
> 
> Second, thanks to my partner in crime for the weekend, Les the Weizguy... he made doing two batches on the day run like a clock and is always great company on a road trip.
> 
> Finally, thanks to all the other brewers for the great time we had. You're a really great bunch of blokes and it was fantastic to meet you all and see how you do it your way and how you have put your equipment together. I hope this turns into an annual event because I'll be there for sure..
> 
> _and Bonj, you very nice ranga boi... I keep you on my employ as my numer 1 IT geek and number three lady boi prostitute... _




Great to meet up Schoo, and to catch up with Les again. Be good to see you two again, Les can even bring his hair next time :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## mccuaigm

Had an absolute cracker of a day!!

Thanks to the Chappo's for hosting a great event & putting up with us all.

Was great to meet all & put some faces to the avatar's finally. Hope to catch up with everyone again.

Cheers
Goldy


----------



## chappo1970

Well boys what a fookin' fantastic weekend. Thanks to everyone who attended and made the day what it was.

The Thank you'se

Big, big, big thank you to Mr and Mrs Sqyre for all your help and efforts. Without you guys I doubt we could have pulled off the day. Now all i need to do is workout how I can even repay you guys. Also need to work how to exact some revenge for the Goats and Escort services  . Had to pull into the local BP this morning and was getting fingers pointed at me and I heard some snickering.  

Thank you to Franko, Pompy and Hogan for making the huge effort to drive 12.5hrs for this event. I don't think I have ever laughed so much.

MASSIVE thank you to Shooey and Les for the huge effort of driving 790km's brewing 2 double batches and driving home again. That has to be some kind of record? And thanks for having some patience while me and Mrs Chappo were having a moment.

Mr and Mrs Sully thank you for helping out on the day and keeping Mrs Chappo somewhat subdued. Although it did cost me a couch.

PaulWolf thanks mate for coming down all the way from Rocky and helping me recover yesterday with some beer therapy  .

Thanks to Mossy, PaulWolf, Goldy and whoever else helped with the cooking. Thanks to BrownDog and the Ippy connection for breakfast. :super: 

Thanks to all the lads that helped to tidy up the place yesterday. 

Big thanks to Lilo and Dougie for helping me get setup and providing the cooling capacity for all the kegs.

Great to see Screwy.

If I have forgotten anyone sorry but I'll buy you all beer next when we catchup.

Cheers and Beers

Chap Chap


----------



## chappo1970

I should also thank all the Brewers on the day!

Troopadour!
Lilo!
Schooey and Les!
Ross
SAV!
Bradsbrews!

You guys should commend yourselves for it was your efforts that made the day!

Chap Chap


----------



## j1gsaw

Left ya some tallies in your fridge chap chap.
Once again, thanks for the day, your a legend.


----------



## chappo1970

j1gsaw said:


> Left ya some tallies in your fridge chap chap.
> Once again, thanks for the day, your a legend.




Thanks mate they were very kindly recieved! Your Boh Pils was awesome BTW :chug: . I'll have to have you over so you can show me how to brew that one mate!


While I'm here the were some leftovers that I have in my brewery. I bring them all the BABBS for collection. Yes Winkle I have your chairs and Brad I have your power cord in safe keeping. Gavo I think you left your keg behind let me know what is the best way to get it to you mate.

If anyones left anything just let me know and I do a search for it.


Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## j1gsaw

Chappo said:


> Thanks mate they were very kindly recieved! Your Boh Pils was awesome BTW :chug: . I'll have to have you over so you can show me how to brew that one mate!
> 
> 
> Jee mate, i cant share that recipe, its sacred... there is no way i could show you how to mash 5kg of bo pils, and some N'Brewer, czech saaz and B saaz. Wyeast Staro Prague..
> Oh dammit...


----------



## Ragmans Coat

egads its a meet the flintstones convention. I pray the sheep were not choosey


----------



## sav

Thanks to the chappo manor crew for having us pissheads at your domain, It was a top day will heaps of bullsh$t talked among brewers.I think every one behaved themselves,Sorry I missed you in the morning chappo I had to get going.
Catch up soon brewers for another shing ding.

Sav.


----------



## paulwolf350

Back home now Chap Chap, all safe and mostly well. Got a bit of headache. Thanks again for hosting me for the entire weekend, I had an absolute ball. And a special thanks to Mrs Chappo for putting up with me all weekend, your hospitality was amazing and much appreciated. Now just need to recover so I can fly down again soon

Thanks to all the attendees, I had a great time meeting a lot of new people, never had anything but excellent beer all weekend


Cheers
Paul(wolf)


----------



## paulwolf350

sav said:


> .....I think every one behaved themselves.......



everyone except you of course, wild man that sav


----------



## mossyrocks

What can I say that hasn't been said before, Chappo's days are magnificent due mainly to the exceptional hospitality of Mr & Mrs Chappo.

Good to catch up all the regulars and also to meet some new faces especially the blokes from down south who came up for the weekend.

Roll on next event.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## Cannibal Smurf

Sounds like an awesome one, sucks that I couldn't make it due to previously arranged plans. But I'll be in for the next one, it's been far too long between drinks with ol' chap chap & sully.


----------



## Pumpy

Great to catch up Tony with you huge happy family , on the return trip from Chappo' s and try some of that Classic beer of yours and see where Schooey got the idea for his brewery from, We should have that Maggie stuffed .

Hogan , Franko & Pumpy  




Tony said:


> My mobile phone rang this afterneen while i was brewing. I looked at it, a mobile number and thought......  a break down in a mine i will have to try and fix.
> 
> It was Pumpy
> 
> Do you mind if we drop in this arvo.......... See you then i said.
> 
> Pumpy, Franko and Hogan dropped by for a couple beers and a laugh. It really caped off a great day for me!
> 
> Frank...... cook a big pork chop on the grill and layer it with that sauce mate !!!!! its sooo good with pork!
> 
> had a laugh as they were reversing out the driveway......... had to pull a dead maggie out of the grill....... my kids were horified. Is it ok dad?
> 
> such is the result of a long road trip.
> 
> cheers


----------



## Gavo

Chappo said:


> Gavo I think you left your keg behind let me know what is the best way to get it to you mate.



Not mine mate I got it here...

Anyways 

Thanks to Chappo and Mrs Chappo for a great event and the massive amount of work put in getting it together and catering for us high society types. Good to see you didn't fall in the pool you big lump of man candy this time Chappo.

Thanks Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre for the hard work put in with the smoker food, once again it didn't last long, a testament to your efforts.

Thanks to all the brewers who took the trouble bringing your rigs to the event, it certainly made the day.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## thesunsettree

ooohh man,....

i gotta get to this next year, that is of course if chappo and the guys will have me....by reading the day after thread i think i will fit in B) 

cheers
matt


----------



## chappo1970

Thanks to evenyone for the kind words!

Looks like SWMBO has given the green light for this to be an *annual event*. Sooooo if anyone has idea's or suggestions on how to improve on the last effort please let me know. Might try to stage it around a long weekend around this time of year?




Gavo said:


> Not mine mate I got it here...




I was convinced it was yours? :huh: 

OK ANYONE HAVE A GREEN TOPPED KEG??? I HAVE IT!

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## Lilo

Hard to improve on perfection Chap Chap/...




Chappo said:


> Thanks to evenyone for the kind words!
> 
> Looks like SWMBO has given the green light for this to be an *annual event*. Sooooo if anyone has idea's or suggestions on how to improve on the last effort please let me know. Might try to stage it around a long weekend around this time of year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was convinced it was yours? :huh:
> 
> OK ANYONE HAVE A GREEN TOPPED KEG??? I HAVE IT!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chap Chap


----------



## Gavo

thesunsettree said:


> i gotta get to this next year, that is of course if chappo and the guys will have me....by reading the day after thread i think i will fit in B)



Only boozeheads of very high standards are accepted to this one.  



Chappo said:


> Thanks to evenyone for the kind words!
> 
> Looks like SWMBO has given the green light for this to be an *annual event*. Sooooo if anyone has idea's or suggestions on how to improve on the last effort please let me know. Might try to stage it around a long weekend around this time of year?



The kind words are really for Mrs Chappo not you ya big.... by the way where did those goats go?

Long weekend could be ok but maybe harder to get a leave pass.

Improvements... hmmn river + boats + Beer and blokes yeah that could be safe :lol: 

A great day as is, could be better if the hosts didn't have to run around as much. 

Gavo


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Thanks for the great time Chappo - missus was happy to see me in a respectable state when I got home, that or it was the cup of tea I made her straight after walking in the door.

BTW looks like you still need to catch up on your sleep, you were caught yawning while driving on Sandgate Road this morning. Shocking I tell you.


----------



## chappo1970

geoff_tewierik said:


> Thanks for the great time Chappo - missus was happy to see me in a respectable state when I got home, that or it was the cup of tea I made her straight after walking in the door.
> 
> BTW looks like you still need to catch up on your sleep, you were caught yawning while driving on Sandgate Road this morning. Shocking I tell you.



:lol: 

I even forgot to have a shave this morning Geoff!!!


----------



## thesunsettree

Gavo said:


> Only boozeheads of very high standards are accepted to this one.
> 
> 
> 
> like i said, i think i'll be well accepted
> 
> cheers
> matt


----------



## Dazza_devil

I haven't been to Queensland for 15 years but from the sound one of these doos I could make an exception.


----------



## daemon

Thanks for hosting the event Chappo and especially to Mrs Chappo for putting up with us all. We're not exactly a quiet mob, especially with a visit from the NSW Russian mafia  

There were plenty of good laughs, good conversations, good food and good beers on the night. Too many people to list so thanks to all those who provided any of these  :beer:


----------



## stillscottish

Chappo said:


> If anyones left anything just let me know and I do a search for it.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chap Chap



I left my girlie Carlton Mid glass behind. You're welcome to use it. :icon_vomit:


----------



## chappo1970

stillscottish said:


> I left my girlie Carlton Mid glass behind. You're welcome to use it. :icon_vomit:



:lol: 

Thank you for the kind offer Cambell but I will give to Winkle at BABBS if you want!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Improvements.... I can think of a few

Burnout comp using push bikes

Letterbox bomb competition

The " Lets see who's house burns down the quickest " comp

BBQ gas bottle flame thrower challenge

and this Guy


----------



## stillscottish

Chappo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Thank you for the kind offer Cambell but I will give to Winkle at BABBS if you want!



If it's not too much trouble kind sir. It did cost me 50c at the op shop.


----------



## Franko

First and Foremost, a huge thanks to Chappo and his lovely wife for hosting such a great event and taking in some NSW guys you have never meet before.
The friendship that we build over these events are just great I personally have picked up many things from you guys up there and I thank you for the great times and memories, looking forward to the next one would drive 24hrs or more ust to be there.
Thanks also to Ross, you've taught me a thing or too while brewing on the BrewMagic rig of yours mate and Its always more than a pleasure to be in you're company.
As for the other QLD Brewers that were there you guys are absolute legends and are welcome any time down the border your generosity friendship and overall brotherhood in this great hobby is very much appreciated.

So once again I raise my glass to Mr and Mrs Chappo thanks for a great weekend and yes chappo "no shoes ,no booze get to the chopper"

Franko


----------



## DKS

A big heart felt "Thank you" to all those giving their time and effort to a fantastic day. 
Hosts especially,thank you so much for your tolerance and hospitality. Its been said as per above posters but what you did is a big deal, Thank you.
Thank you too, to suppliers of all the good brews, fun and friendship, also , cooks, brewers, musician, comedians, story tellers, liars and goat herders. What a riot. I hope I can repay with similar one day, with pleasure. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## schooey

I walk into big important oil company meeting today and half way through presentation break into thick russian accent and talk in third person... :blink:

Some things best left in Queensland, farking...


----------



## Franko

schooey said:


> I walk into big important oil company meeting today and half way through presentation break into thick russian accent and talk in third person... :blink:
> 
> Some things best left in Queensland, farking...


I know exactly what you talk'n about fu%#n


Franko


----------



## winkle

schooey said:


> I walk into big important oil company meeting today and half way through presentation break into thick russian accent and talk in third person... :blink:
> 
> Some things best left in Queensland, farking...



Hope you did try selling them Bonj, "for you at special price" B)


----------



## Zizzle

One suggestion for next time:

Some labels and textas for name tags. I may have been away for a couple of years, and didn't read this thread, so I had NFI who half the people there were.

I'm pretty sure I met Chappo. He was the one down the back pimping out the goat right?


----------



## stillscottish

Zizzle said:


> I'm pretty sure I met Chappo. He was the one down the back pimping out the goat right?



Looked more like pumping to me... :huh:


----------



## InCider

stillscottish said:


> Looked more like pumping to me... :huh:



Best 10 seconds of his life! :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

InCider said:


> Best 10 seconds of his life! :lol:



:lol: 

10 Seconds? My form must be improving? B)


----------



## Kleiny

Thanks guys for the chat and to Sqyre and the boys for the feed

I think SWMBO lost her mind when i rocked up and she thought i should go straight home. Chappo thanks for the resort and some sense talked for me to stay at least for a couple of hours. The hourly beatings have not been that bad since.

To Sulley thanks for the ride even if did only get me to the train station. Where i caught a train but didnt exactly now where i was going got of in Brissy caught a cab to home only to find out the next day that the train i was on would have taken me to ferny grove only 5min walk from home. Oh well the indian in the taxi was funny as he didnt really understand what i was saying but laughed anyway.

Any of you boys ever in VIC north of melb send me a PM, more than happy to give you a beer.

Cheers Guys

Kleiny


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Chappo said:


> Sooooo if anyone has idea's or suggestions on how to improve on the last effort please let me know?




Make it a FORTNIGHTLY event! :lol:


----------



## clarkey7

To the hosts:

The Chappos - you guys are legends...What can I say....Thanks so much for organising this shindig and letting us crash your place for an extended period of time over the weekend. We really appreciate it. :wub: 

We all had a blast and it's because you guys put in the hard yards to make it work..

Thanks to the "My mobile smoker kitchen rules" Sqyres who did a marvelous job of feeding us the smoked food, bringing the mascots and some great beers to share too!

It was an awesome event...thanks again to everyone who contributed and showed up to talk and drink beer. :icon_chickcheers: 

Bloody Brilliant,

PB


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer

Pocket Beers said:


> To the hosts:
> 
> The Chappos - you guys are legends...What can I say....Thanks so much for organising this shindig and letting us crash your place for an extended period of time over the weekend. We really appreciate it. :wub:
> 
> We all had a blast and it's because you guys put in the hard yards to make it work..
> 
> Thanks to the "My mobile smoker kitchen rules" Sqyres who did a marvelous job of feeding us the smoked food, bringing the mascots and some great beers to share too!
> 
> It was an awesome event...thanks again to everyone who contributed and showed up to talk and drink beer. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Bloody Brilliant,
> 
> PB




+1

Had to bail after tea and I couldn't interrupt the intelligent conversation so... had to get ready for a race day at lakeside! my old man ended up winning his class.

Best brew day ever, pity there is no guiness record for the day.

Bloody top host Chappo you can have my blonde bombshell wig I just don't want to know what you do with it...
:beer:


----------



## QldKev

Ducatiboy stu said:


>




OMG! thats the dingo who's got my baby

QldKev


----------



## Screwtop

Chappo had some left over food due to InCider not turning up.


----------



## bum

HA!


----------



## chappo1970

Screwtop said:


> Chappo had some left over food due to InCider not turning up.
> 
> View attachment 36605
> View attachment 36606




:lol: :lol:


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> Chappo had some left over food due to InCider not turning up.
> 
> View attachment 36605
> View attachment 36606



I have no doubt there were the usual extreme shenanigans - and that there was no 'homo sausage' left by the time Zizzle left! :lol:


----------



## Zizzle

All I can say is....


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> I have no doubt there were the usual extreme shenanigans - and that there was no 'homo sausage' left by the time Zizzle left! :lol:




You would be devastated by his latest news mate. Wouldn't go near the Homo Sausage even though it is vegan approved :lol:

Screwy


----------



## InCider

Zizzle said:


> All I can say is....



Zizzle, you know Sqyre had hurt his leg and I was just giving him a lift out of Zizzle's kitchen. Honest!


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> You would be devastated by his latest news mate. Wouldn't go near the Homo Sausage even though it is vegan approved :lol:
> 
> Screwy



The filthy hippy!


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> The filthy hippy!



Clean it up InCider:




Found this in the Ute when I cleaned it out, must have fallen out of your camo sleeping bag last time I gave you a lift home from a swap.


----------



## InCider

Screwtop said:


> Clean it up InCider:
> 
> View attachment 36629
> 
> 
> Found this in the Ute when I cleaned it out, must have fallen out of your camo sleeping bag last time I gave you a lift home from a swap.
> 
> View attachment 36630



Bloody hell - I did too! Picked up yours by mistake - swapsies next time I have to head up to Gumpy. It's still in good nick and unopened.


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> Bloody hell - I did too! Picked up yours by mistake - swapsies next time I have to head up to Gumpy. It's still in good nick and unopened.



Ok, have some new stuff for you to try :lol:


----------



## np1962

Sounds bigger than a Tuesday night in Adelaide.  
I hope Chappo remembered to eat this time.
Must make the effort to head up to Chappo manor some time this year.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## chappo1970

NigeP62 said:


> Sounds bigger than a Tuesday night in Adelaide.
> I hope Chappo remembered to eat this time.
> Must make the effort to head up to Chappo manor some time this year.
> Cheers
> Nige



Nige it would be my pleasure to have such a highly esteemed brewer such as your good self at Chappo Manor. And thanks for a great night last Tuesday. How did the big fella pull up?

Chap Chap


----------



## bonj

Chappo said:


> And thanks for a great night last Tuesday. How did the big fella pull up?


 :blink:


----------



## gregs

Screwtop said:


> Clean it up InCider:
> 
> View attachment 36629
> 
> 
> Found this in the Ute when I cleaned it out, must have fallen out of your camo sleeping bag last time I gave you a lift home from a swap.
> 
> View attachment 36630



Shit Screwy I dont know which product to use first. :lol:


----------



## np1962

Chappo said:


> Nige it would be my pleasure to have such a highly esteemed brewer such as your good self at Chappo Manor. And thanks for a great night last Tuesday. How did the big fella pull up?
> 
> Chap Chap


Not seen the big fella since Wednesday morning, try to catch up this weekend. With the little fella too.
Bonj? Mind, gutter, out of :lol:


----------



## ///

I think I'll forward my RSVP for next year. Was at GC with 250 odd pro brewers for the IBD and there was VB and New on offer ... they do not know how to party I think that is obvious to say.

Scotty


----------



## schooey

We gotta get this dude back for next year too, he was a top bloke!





I'm sorry, Squiggs...  .. Feel free to hang shit on me for being a fat bastard


----------



## sqyre

Zizzle said:


> All I can say is....




:unsure: I will help you up Sean.... . .. :blink: 


A few people have asked about my Smoker so i thought i might post the link to the build thread i posted last year.

Sqyre's American Style Smoker

Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Franko

sqyre said:


> :unsure: I will help you up Sean.... . .. :blink:
> 
> 
> A few people have asked about my Smoker so i thought i might post the link to the build thread i posted last year.
> 
> Sqyre's American Style Smoker
> 
> Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


I must commision one of these from you sqyre best thing Ive seen when I was at chappo manor

Franko


----------



## chappo1970

Franko said:


> I must commision one of these from you sqyre best thing Ive seen when I was at chappo manor
> 
> Franko




Except for Pumpy's lily white pommy ass :lol:


----------



## j1gsaw

schooey said:


> We gotta get this dude back for next year too, he was a top bloke!
> 
> View attachment 36658
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, Squiggs...  .. Feel free to hang shit on me for being a fat bastard




:lol: Patty Boy! Great lad that one. Made my ink look girly... <_<


----------



## Franko

Chappo said:


> Except for Pumpy's lily white pommy ass :lol:



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## muckey

NigeP62 said:


> Not seen the big fella since Wednesday morning, try to catch up this weekend. With the little fella too.
> Bonj? Mind, gutter, out of :lol:



whaddaya mean??? and sound to me bonj would need a ladder to get his mind UP into the gutter - about right for this thread really  

I was doing OK just that some of us had a lejit day of on wednesday and managed to spend it doing SFA for a change.

BTW Nige, am not working this weekend so give me a shout.

and chap chap - you better be in training after the pitiful effort you put in for that tuesday in Adelaide, I'sa heading your way soon, sunshine h34r: 

Bogan central will never be the same


----------



## Pumpy

Chappo said:


> Except for Pumpy's lily white pommy ass :lol:



Yeah, 
The sun usually come up in the morning and shines on it .

However it seemed obsured by Schooeys belly 'Darth Vader' and clouds of toxic emmissions from Hogan who I later offered some 'No Gas' capsules ' but said he preferred his Sulphur Dioxide to go Commando.

Franko, Purred like a pussy cat after snoring like a brown Grissly Bear for most of the night mumbling 
Anthonio Banderous lines in his heavy sleep .

Will have to get some 'Le Tan' fast Tan, Deep Bronze glow to rub in and make it more appealing .

Pumpy


----------



## chappo1970

Pumpy said:


> Yeah,
> The sun usually come up in the morning and shines on it .
> 
> However it seemed obsured by Schooeys belly 'Darth Vader' and clouds of toxic emmissions from Hogan who I later offered some 'No Gas' capsules ' but said he preferred his Sulphur Dioxide to go Commando.
> 
> Franko, Purred like a pussy cat after snoring like a brown Grissly Bear for most of the night mumbling
> Anthonio Banderous lines in his heavy sleep .
> 
> Will have to get some 'Le Tan' fast Tan, Deep Bronze glow to rub in and make it more appealing .
> 
> Pumpy




:lol: :lol: 

Actually a very accurate description


----------



## Franko

Chappo said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Actually a very accurate description


Chappo you've got us for life now mate


----------



## chappo1970

Franko said:


> Chappo you've got us for life now mate




I'm counting on it Franko! Won't be the same without the without you and Antonio! :wub: 

BTW PM your details and Addy as Mrs Chappo wants us to come down for a visit in the near future (Mr Smooothy :super: )

Chap Chap


----------



## j1gsaw

Hey i recall icing down one of my bamberg rauchbier's in that huge esky on the trailor... hopefully someone ended up with it.
Was in a 1.25l bottle, Just trying one now, its pretty good for a smokey. Enjoy!


----------



## Weizguy

Chappo said:


> Thanks mate they were very kindly recieved! Your Boh Pils was awesome BTW :chug: . I'll have to have you over so you can show me how to brew that one mate!
> 
> 
> While I'm here the were some leftovers that I have in my brewery. I bring them all the BABBS for collection. Yes Winkle I have your chairs and Brad I have your power cord in safe keeping. Gavo I think you left your keg behind let me know what is the best way to get it to you mate.
> 
> If anyones left anything just let me know and I do a search for it.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chap Chap


G'day! Did you spot my tankard, perhaps?


----------



## chappo1970

j1gsaw said:


> Hey i recall icing down one of my bamberg rauchbier's in that huge esky on the trailor... hopefully someone ended up with it.
> Was in a 1.25l bottle, Just trying one now, its pretty good for a smokey. Enjoy!



Some of the mop up crew may... I stress *MAY* have drunk it as part of collateral damages  .



Les the Weizguy said:


> G'day! Did you spot my tankard, perhaps?




Les I have it, I knew it was yours, no one else could have such a piece priceless silverware. I can either give it to you on the NSW pub crawl weekend or I can express post back to you. Let me know I am happy either way.


----------



## DKS

Chappo said:


> Some of the mop up crew may... I stress *MAY* have drunk it as part of collateral damages  .
> 
> If that's the nice one that tasted rye and Munich like, I never saw it, honest injuns, and either did the other two guys.
> Daz


----------

